# CONNECTIONS 4 #108



## Dreamweaver

Finally caught up so off to bed. It is almost 3 and the littlest furball has been out 4 times to see why I'm not in bed. I think we will take them for shots again tomorow and then decide whether to do the Art Festival right here in town or go to Dallas for the Porchfest activities. Naturally, because there are so many things to choose from this week-end, DH will probably be called into work, but I COULD turn the ringer off on his phone now and he'd never be the wiser...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> Good grandson.... I hate floods. We called this the Aquarius house for a long time, as we had constant flooding problems. Finally told DH to call me in Jamaica after he had cleaned it all up the next time it happened as I had dried out my last piece of carpet. Suddenly, I had brick planters, step blocking water from entering patio, french drains, protected weep holes. It was a miracle!


Sometimes they need a real good threat. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull Wales, have finally caught up, you've all been so busy talking while we were asleep. Judging from all the comments everyone is going to descend on Vancouver Island in the future. I must admit all the photos make you want to go but I think we'd need all the company as well to make it a wonderful stay. Maybe one day. Not much planned for the rest of the day, have steam cleaned the kitchen and bathroom floors, don't know what DH spilled in the kitchen but it was like walking in treacle, now waiting for our house to go on-line and see what response we get. See you all later, have a good Saturday. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Its looking very dark here. Its breezy and Im sure the rain is coming. Im going to do another bit of tidying up today and then hopefully find something to do that is interesting me, weather it be knitting, cross stitch or hardanger. Ive got a pattern for a cushion I might have a try at that.Have a great day whatever you all do. See you later.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more holiday pictures...


Im enjoying everyones photos, they are fantastic.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I'm so glad your mood is lifting we love you!


I know...And I love you all too.....how is linky?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Im enjoying everyones photos, they are fantastic.


Me too.

Morning everyone. Keeping up on your news, just not commenting much, sorry. Have a good day one and all


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> laughing... your yarn "reconstituted" very nicely, did you add water! :sm17: I would like to see what you make out of the Parks yarn! I know it will be something gorgeous. xoxoxo


It popped up very nicely and quickly too! The lovely quivet was a little flat but that has now puffed up too!! Not sure what I shall make with the Parks, watch this space!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got to the bottom of my holiday case and here is all the lovely yarn I came home with!!
> 
> Wow, you really are a blues person... right down to your quilt! xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> I made that quilt for Jake, it has baby dragons embroidered on it! He is also a'blues' person!! xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Did you howl while you were driving? :sm06: I wouldn't drive the Hat in the dark, you're a better person than I! I would have liked it better in 1920 when there were less people on the road! Ferries Clam Chowder is renowned, hope you had a big bowl! xoxox


Lovely old pictures, that place has certainly changed!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I can't thank her enough and for you all finding her that day! xoxo :sm02:


That was so strange that we were just across the street from where she had landed but very fortunate that you gave her Mav's number!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Rained pretty good here today. Mr. J's scooter tire has a flat and he was trying to twist my arm to go into the Lake and get a patch kit. It wasn't a dire emergency and besides that, I know I would melt! Kept the fire going all day instead.
> My neighbour is going to Vancouver for a few days and I'm to look after her cat... I even got presents for it. I'd better do a good job! Very cool teapot and mug for my Yorkshire tea.
> Hope everyone's day went well. xoxoxo


Very nice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> She's a lovely young woman and I'm glad we had a chance to meet her! xxxooo


Absolutely!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Its time for me to get up and get moving. Next message hopefully will be from the airport. Flying soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. Took a sleeping tablet last night to get me sleeping at the right time. Woke up at 11 am and then went back to sleep to 12.30 pm. So now having breakfast and lunch together. Hopefully I am now sorted.

Not much planned for today so will go through my stash. Going to try and catch up on you chatty lot. Love you all and happy week end. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Designer1234 said:


> Hi ladies! Shirley here. I am glad you are all home safely. I was so pleased to meet you. I am glad you liked Chemainus so much. We go there for coffee once a week. Wonderful bakery!
> 
> I was so glad to meet you and so was Pat. I am glad you were able to have such a lovely place to stay. Trish is a special person. We don't get to see each other that much but there isn't anyone who would be a better hostess.
> 
> Thankyou for my London Bag with my name on it. I will think of you every time I use it!
> 
> Mav, sorry the bridge in Vancouver was so crowded. The day we went it was quite empty and the bridge really did move a bit. lots of fun. I'm glad you enjoyed this beautiful place and next time I hope to see more of you. It brought back lots of happy memories of the classes you both (Purpliefi and London Girl) taught for the workshop section. The thing I remember most about those classes is us laughing and enjoying ourselves.
> 
> Take care everyone! Shirley


It was wonderful to meet you in person too, Shirley and your lovely husband! I think we had lunch in the same bakery while we were there, such a pretty little town! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Its time for me to get up and get moving. Next message hopefully will be from the airport. Flying soon.


Safe travels and enjoy your little plane flight. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Is the red case for circular's it looks just like the one I have but mine is teal! Nice yarn choices all colors I would have chosen too!


Yes, that's right, perfect gift from Trish! I am now in the process of writing the labels and moving the needles in!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It was wonderful to meet you in person too, Shirley and your lovely husband! I think we had lunch in the same bakery while we were there, such a pretty little town! xx


Afternoon. My orange juice here is just not the same. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's right, perfect gift from Trish! I am now in the process of writing the labels and moving the needles in!! xxx


Your stash looked lovely all spread out. xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Then you really are talented I can't crochet that good!


Oh, come on Binky, no false modesty, please, your work is beautiful too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> The shawl is really beautiful. I'm sure you feel wrapped in hugs just looking at it.


I do indeed feel lovely Pammie's arms around me when I wear it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> I like to think of you as "impish".


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> No worries. Mine sometimes forget to tell me the "important" stuff for a day because they get so caught up in celebrating.


Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Afternoon. My orange juice here is just not the same. xxxx


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

A few more photos.....


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Its time for me to get up and get moving. Next message hopefully will be from the airport. Flying soon.


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


Sorry she didn't pass but it may work out for the best. Sending you and the family lots of love. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was wonderful to meet you in person too, Shirley and your lovely husband! I think we had lunch in the same bakery while we were there, such a pretty little town! xx


Ditto from me, Shirley! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from cloudy Surrey. Took a sleeping tablet last night to get me sleeping at the right time. Woke up at 11 am and then went back to sleep to 12.30 pm. So now having breakfast and lunch together. Hopefully I am now sorted.
> 
> Not much planned for today so will go through my stash. Going to try and catch up on you chatty lot. Love you all and happy week end. xxxxx


Glad you got a good rest and hopefully your body clock is reset back to your normal pattern. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I do indeed feel lovely Pammie's arms around me when I wear it!! xxx


You're so sweet! I'm glad to know my arms are often around you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


As long as they are all feeling good about it, that's what matters. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Great to have these memories!!!! Have fun in Cornwall. Safe travels to you and Mr. Pat. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

I'm off shortly to get ready to go meet a friend for an early coffee date. She leaves tomorrow to go back to Arizona (2nd home there where she spends half the year). With the holidays coming up, she'll be around the end of November for a few weeks. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Dreamweaver said:


> Maddie looks just like my Maggie!.... Love the murals. That is a definite
> must see".


She was a lovely dog, always popping into the cabin with her friendly gentle ways. Here is her cohort Indy who for the first few days wore a cone on her head while she was recovering from surgery.
2 of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. They "protected" the river from bluejays, woodpecker's, squirrels, and the notorious Elk! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> She was a lovely dog, always popping into the cabin with her friendly gentle ways. Here is her cohort Indy who for the first few days wore a cone on her head while she was recovering from surgery.
> 2 of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. They "protected" the river from bluejays, woodpecker's, squirrels, and the notorious Elk! :sm02:


Notorious and strangely invisible elk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Beautiful pics of our furry friends!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


What a shame but then sometimes it's better to be with friends and if she is good she will get on well wherever she is. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Do you ever stay still? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the teapot set! My youngest DD is a crazy cat lady and also collects teapots. Would love to find one like that..... Also wish you were near enough to sit for my monsters. I am having a hard time thinking about boarding them but they are too young to be on their own for a week, even with the neighbors feeding them. (Not to mention it is so expensive.) I may just hire someone to come in and spend some time with them but not sure DH is going to like a stranger in the house.


Have a look at Jackson Galaxy's you tubes, he's awesome! I think his book is entitled "the cat from hell"!
I'm down to 2 cats and since Bailey went to heaven ( my no nonsense dog ) they seem to run the house. Right now they're pushing me to get breakfast for them an hour early and Jackson say's ignore... so I am. http://jacksongalaxy.com


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Notorious and strangely invisible elk!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Beautiful pics of our furry friends!! xxxxx


I want to email the top photo to Brenda, her elk only come out at night unfortunately! I will go google Cornwall now, is it a vibrant as Camden? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Mr J has me up drinking tea at 5:30 a.m. It's going to be a drag my butt kind of day I think. Gusty winds last night, blew a large potted plant right off the porch rail shattering the pot. This kind of weather always worries DH as he feels were going to get hit by a tree, 25 years and we are still lucky, of course fingers crossed! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Mr J has me up drinking tea at 5:30 a.m. It's going to be a drag my butt kind of day I think. Gusty winds last night, blew a large potted plant right off the porch rail shattering the pot. This kind of weather always worries DH as he feels were going to get hit by a tree, 25 years and we are still lucky, of course fingers crossed! xoxo


Mr P is the same he's not a fan of high winds. We have a lot of big trees here too.
Cornwall is the exact opposite of Camden.
Love and hugs to you and John xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Have a look at Jackson Galaxy's you tubes, he's awesome! I think his book is entitled "the cat from hell"!
> I'm down to 2 cats and since Bailey went to heaven ( my no nonsense dog ) they seem to run the house. Right now they're pushing me to get breakfast for them an hour early and Jackson say's ignore... so I am. http://jacksongalaxy.com


If we ignore Bentley he shouts VERY LOUDLY and kind of hard to ignore. Thank goodness for his timer plate. Mind you if it doesn't open when he thinks it should he beats the hell out of it.????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, June. xxxooo


et moi!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw
> 
> Bentley says thank you xx
> 
> 
> 
> double Aw
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> So lucky to have a grandson with plumbing skills, he's a keeper! xoxo


All grands are keepers, but, yes, he's one of the good guys. Love him to bits


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you ever stay still? xxxx :sm23:


After this one, I shall be still for a very long time!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Nah... I'm just me Saxy. In hindsight I think we should have had a sip of wine when we were doing that lesson. :sm09: I won't feel complete until I've met all the sister's one day, then I will be truly happy! You are on my to do list! xoxoxo


we have frequently said wouldn't it be good to get ALL of us together - to include Ziang it would have to be somewhere in the Mediterranean. Anyone know anyone with a ginormous yacht?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


Sending hugs to GD. Im sure she'll be happy whatever. Well done for sitting it Livey.. :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

Lynnjmontana said:


> That's darling. One could even use the teapot as yarn bowl no?
> I'm sure you'll do a bang up job.


it would work very well. I can just see the wool popping out of the spout!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> we have frequently said wouldn't it be good to get ALL of us together - to include Ziang it would have to be somewhere in the Mediterranean. Anyone know anyone with a ginormous yacht?


Both Trish's DDs have yatches Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> We need our shower stall replaced because the bottom has gotten a crack in it somehow!


move the shower to the garden.


----------



## PurpleFi

My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I want to email the top photo to Brenda, her elk only come out at night unfortunately! I will go google Cornwall now, is it a vibrant as Camden? xoxo


In places, I suppose but it's mostly moors, quaint little fishing harbours and glorious beaches! I used to live there, in the extreme bottom left hand corner of Britain so I am mainly going to catch up with two elderly friends - before it's too late! :sm22: :sm16: :sm02: Have a look at this!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM1T6NXjTeo#t=39 xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> After this one, I shall be still for a very long time!! xxxxx


Not too long.... :sm08:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its looking very dark here. Its breezy and Im sure the rain is coming. Im going to do another bit of tidying up today and then hopefully find something to do that is interesting me, weather it be knitting, cross stitch or hardanger. Ive got a pattern for a cushion I might have a try at that.Have a great day whatever you all do. See you later.


I was thinking of picking up my cross stitching again, but my arthritic left thumb now seems to have a trapped nerve, agony to move, so that's out of the question. So is knitting I suspect.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Me too.
> 
> Morning everyone. Keeping up on your news, just not commenting much, sorry. Have a good day one and all


Just knowing you are with us is enough. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I made that quilt for Jake, it has baby dragons embroidered on it! He is also a'blues' person!! xxxx


So he should be with a name like Jake!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


and won't be stretched to stress level.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A few more photos.....


Lovely picture of Trish. Those houseboats are more house than boat!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


more lovely pics.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Both Trish's DDs have yatches Xxxx


we could string a plank between them.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


OMG that lot will keep you busy for a while. Some lovely looking yarn in there.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Jinx. How lovely to hear from you. You've been MIA and we missed you lots. They have sent enough photos I must admit. Makes me very jealous. Love and hugs back to you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Oops forgot some things.
Purse from Trish and a few other bits...


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Oops forgot some things.
> Purse from Trish and a few other bits...


Classy purse, and I LOVE the pussy cat.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


And the same back to you. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I was thinking of picking up my cross stitching again, but my arthritic left thumb now seems to have a trapped nerve, agony to move, so that's out of the question. So is knitting I suspect.


Try needle felting. I'm giving my thumb a rest doing it. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely picture of Trish. Those houseboats are more house than boat!


They've got swimming pools in their basements????xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Try needle felting. I'm giving my thumb a rest doing it. Xxxx


I'd have to look up how to do it. Meanwhile, I'm happy to catch up on my reading for tonight anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> OMG that lot will keep you busy for a while. Some lovely looking yarn in there.


Now got to find someway of storing it otherwise someone will think it's his bed. X


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> They've got swimming pools in their basements????xx


O. K.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Now got to find someway of storing it otherwise someone will think it's his bed. X


supersoft bed at that.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'd have to look up how to do it. Meanwhile, I'm happy to catch up on my reading for tonight anyway.


Want a lesson? X


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> O. K.


Honest they have????????


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Want a lesson? X


Yes please!


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Sending hugs to GD. Im sure she'll be happy whatever. Well done for sitting it Livey.. :sm24:


Absolutely.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Honest they have????????


What can I say? They're big enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Sending the same back. Hope you and family are well. Missed seeing posts from you, but then I've been posting very little also.


----------



## SaxonLady

I must go and feed the washing machine. I hope it's hungry.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending the same back. Hope you and family are well. Missed seeing posts from you, but then I've been posting very little also.


whereas I'm a garrulous old lady.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Ahh, there you are. I said just the other day I noticed you hadn't been around for a while (I had been thinking of my KP friends the previous night while laying in my bed). I hope all is well in your neck of the woods


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Sending them right back to you dear!! Hope all is well, I've missed you!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> They've got swimming pools in their basements????xx


It took me a minute but it got an out loud laugh from me :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> So he should be with a name like Jake!


Sorry, 'splain please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and won't be stretched to stress level.


I totally agree with you!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Yes please!


Ok. We will have to sort out something. X


----------



## lifeline

Hello lovely June. Are you all ready for hopping off to beautiful Cornwall. If you get to Fowey or The Lizard take in all their amazing gloriousness for me


----------



## lifeline

And hello Purple also


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It took me a minute but it got an out loud laugh from me :sm09:


And it's saltwater! Xxx????????????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hello lovely June. Are you all ready for hopping off to beautiful Cornwall. If you get to Fowey or The Lizard take in all their amazing gloriousness for me


Will definitely be at the Lizard, DH's favourite place! Mine is St Ives and I expect we will get there too!!! Need to get off my backside and finish packing the case!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> And hello Purple also


Hello gorgeous. Hope work isn't too tiring. Must meet up soon xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Will definitely be at the Lizard, DH's favourite place! Mine is St Ives and I expect we will get there too!!! Need to get off my backside and finish packing the case!! xxxxx


Have a great time. Xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Will definitely be at the Lizard, DH's favourite place! Mine is St Ives and I expect we will get there too!!! Need to get off my backside and finish packing the case!! xxxxx


Only driven into and straight back out of St Ives, the traffic was nose to tail,no chance for pulling over anywhere and stopping :sm03:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Hello gorgeous. Hope work isn't too tiring. Must meet up soon xxx


Hmmm work is a bit up and down :sm19: A meet up would be lovely


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> we have frequently said wouldn't it be good to get ALL of us together - to include Ziang it would have to be somewhere in the Mediterranean. Anyone know anyone with a ginormous yacht?


ohhh... wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Both Trish's DDs have yatches Xxxx


Only big enough to swing a cat on, maybe a dog... xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


It looks be a-yoootiful when it's all together! xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> In places, I suppose but it's mostly moors, quaint little fishing harbours and glorious beaches! I used to live there, in the extreme bottom left hand corner of Britain so I am mainly going to catch up with two elderly friends - before it's too late! :sm22: :sm16: :sm02: Have a look at this!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM1T6NXjTeo#t=39 xxxxx


Thank you thank you June!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Hi Jinx, I've missed you! It's rainy here too. hugs xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we have frequently said wouldn't it be good to get ALL of us together - to include Ziang it would have to be somewhere in the Mediterranean. Anyone know anyone with a ginormous yacht?


Well, I don't like to boast but .............. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Apart from the lucky travellers not much has happened except our house is going up for sale, probably be on Monday and we will then be moving. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> And hello Purple also


Hello Rebecca. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Will definitely be at the Lizard, DH's favourite place! Mine is St Ives and I expect we will get there too!!! Need to get off my backside and finish packing the case!! xxxxx


Have a great time, Helston and Porthleven were my favourite, especially Porthleven and their crab sandwiches. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Only big enough to swing a cat on, maybe a dog... xoxoxox[/quote
> 
> ????????xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> It looks be a-yoootiful when it's all together! xoxo


Mr P is now planning extra storage for me????


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Hello Rebecca. xx


Hi, good to see you.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Jinx. How lovely to hear from you. You've been MIA and we missed you lots. They have sent enough photos I must admit. Makes me very jealous. Love and hugs back to you. xxx


Ditto from me, jinx. Welcome back!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from the lucky travellers not much has happened except our house is going up for sale, probably be on Monday and we will then be moving. xx :sm24: :sm24:


WooHoo!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hi, good to see you.


And great to see you, too, Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Apart from the lucky travellers not much has happened except our house is going up for sale, probably be on Monday and we will then be moving. xx :sm24: :sm24:


Fingers and toes crossed. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is now planning extra storage for me????


Where's he going to put you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Where's he going to put you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Probably in the shed! Xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Only driven into and straight back out of St Ives, the traffic was nose to tail,no chance for pulling over anywhere and stopping :sm03:


Yeah, that was why we stopped staying there. The last time we went, I had to park the car at the top of 85 steps!! I lost 2lbs that week!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a great time, Helston and Porthleven were my favourite, especially Porthleven and their crab sandwiches. xxxx


Hmm, I like it there too. There is a lovely cafe that does delicious cakes and ice cream, it's called Naughty but Ice!! Might well pay a visit!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Where's he going to put you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


Padded cell?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I like it there too. There is a lovely cafe that does delicious cakes and ice cream, it's called Naughty but Ice!! Might well pay a visit!!


If you do would love a couple of photos of Porthleven, I expect it has changed since 1970. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Padded cell?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


He's putting padding up in the shed. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If you do would love a couple of photos of Porthleven, I expect it has changed since 1970. xxxx


Not too much, I don't think but will see what I can do!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


It looks wonderful there --- I'm guessing by the photo that it wasn't too cloudy for you to see at least some of the Rockies? xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Not too much, I don't think but will see what I can do!! xxx


Ta muchly. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> He's putting padding up in the shed. xxxx :sm23:


Padded with wool tops????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


Nice photo. Safe travels xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Padded with wool tops????????????????????


Now that's my kind of "padded room". ???? ???? ???? We could spin right off the walls... doesn't that sound wild!!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


Are you tired today? Hope you have a few days to recoup when you get home...xoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Hi, good to see you.


Good to see you too! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Now that's my kind of "padded room". ???? ???? ???? We could spin right off the walls... doesn't that sound wild!!


You'd probably want to put me in a straight jacket! But I'm game. Miss you xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You'd probably want to put me in a straight jacket! But I'm game. Miss you xxxx


You wouldn't be able to manage your wine in a straight jacket, on second thoughts I bet you'd find a way. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You wouldn't be able to manage your wine in a straight jacket, on second thoughts I bet you'd find a way. xx :sm23:


I could use a straw. Xx


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Well estate agent has been and quoted a great price so she is coming back tomorrow to take photos and then it will be all go. A lot of people seem to be buying at the moment so fingers crossed. It will be a shock if it goes immediately, digits will have to be removed. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Wishing your house sells quickly. It will. Keep thinking positive


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> A few more photos.....


Again lovely pics. 
Love that Jeep!
I'm a big purple fan too.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for more pics. Love them all !


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Islander said:


> She was a lovely dog, always popping into the cabin with her friendly gentle ways. Here is her cohort Indy who for the first few days wore a cone on her head while she was recovering from surgery.
> 2 of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. They "protected" the river from bluejays, woodpecker's, squirrels, and the notorious Elk! :sm02:


Awwww


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


Wonderful! You are truly loved.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> Oops forgot some things.
> Purse from Trish and a few other bits...


 :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> That is for sure, but so many of the recent horrific news events have been cowardly and at the expense of innocent lives. The most cowardly was to taking his own life and not letting all those families have any explanation or closure.


I wonder if he had a reason or was just mentally ill. If he wanted to fire those guns he should have joined the army and fought for his country.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if he had a reason or was just mentally ill. If he wanted to fire those guns he should have joined the army and fought for his country.


He couldn't have done that. He's a coward. He only wanted to soot at others unaware and defenseless. So so sad.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> You sound like you live in a busy and vibrant neighbourhood Polly. Take care. xoxo


It's a quiet suburb area but near a community college and now they are building mini malls and businesses on a busy street parallel to mine.


----------



## nitz8catz

Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> yayayayayayayayayayaya :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


So glad for your good news. Now you have peace of mind.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> and how kind of you to eat your friends' cake for them!


I was taught never to waste food. ???? Especially cake.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> I'm just putting on another blanket. I don't really like a warm bedroom.


I put on a small electric heater just for the one room it keeps me warm and saves on heating bill. I bought wooly throws at Sams and they are sooo warm. Mooch likes to sleep on one ...the orange one...over the sofa back. If I forget to put it there he looks at me odd til I figure out he wants the throw on the back of the sofa.


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> More good news!


Glad to hear your good news too.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> We had to turn the furnace on this morning, too. But now it's around 70F outside. Was down to 37F last night. Brrrrrrr. Sounds like you had a good day. Sleep well. xxxooo


I was thinking of covering the air conditioner but it got to be 90. Now it's 75 again. Don't know how to prepare to dress the next day.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> They are threatening below zero temps. here tonight, it is a lovely full moon-lit night. Unfortunately we don't get 70's during the day. xx


It was just a bit rainy today. I told my son I was hankering for a cider doughnut. So we decided to go to the apple orchard where they make good ones. We found they were having their yearly festival. Craft tent was interesting and we went on a horse drawn wagon so fun. I got doughnuts and an apple pie.. their sausage and peppers were too spicy so I had a hot dog and lemon ice.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


Glad you are safely home. Miss you xx


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!!! I'll have mine in a couple of weeks. Always good to get it out of the way.
> 
> Had a scan of my stomach on Tuesday -- they fed me scrambled egg beater eggs (not really very tasty) that had a radioactive seed in them) and toast. Had to eat it in ten minutes, then the scanned my stomach and made a note on the screen with a piece of take showing where my food was. I had to have the scan in an hour and then another hour and then two more hours. The doctor called yesterday to say my stomach is not emptying properly, so has prescribed some medicine which should make it work correctly. I had to order it from a Canadian company in Vancouver, BC (doctor's office sent the prescription up to them via fax yesterday afternoon). Apparently in its infinite wisdom our FDA hasn't approved it for use in the US (and it's one of the most effective for this problem. Oh, well, I should receive it in the next week or so. Hopefully it will work.
> 
> Probably more information than any of you wanted, but I thought I'd share it.
> 
> xxxooo


I very interesting amazing what they can learn from these tests.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> It's an interesting process. I've been having a lot of stomach pains -- actually at one point thought I was having a heart attack and thankfully that wan't the case. The doctor did an endoscopy over the summer and discovered I have a lot of bile in my stomach which shouldn't be there. So, he put me on some meds that are supposed to help soak it up and it wasn't working as well as it should, so he had me have that scan this week and here we are. Hopefully this new medicine (Domperidone) will do the trick. Apparently my stomach is not digesting food as quickly as it should (it's supposed to contract more than it does while it's got food in it). This is supposed to help it contract properly and speed the process up for me digesting food. Wish I could have gotten the prescription filled here and begun using the medicine, but so be it. xxxooo


Would it help to eat small meals often? When I had a nervous stomach I ate that way. I had to skip fried food. Ate bland


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


Yay. Glad you made it safely. Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, have finally caught up, you've all been so busy talking while we were asleep. Judging from all the comments everyone is going to descend on Vancouver Island in the future. I must admit all the photos make you want to go but I think we'd need all the company as well to make it a wonderful stay. Maybe one day. Not much planned for the rest of the day, have steam cleaned the kitchen and bathroom floors, don't know what DH spilled in the kitchen but it was like walking in treacle, now waiting for our house to go on-line and see what response we get. See you all later, have a good Saturday. xx


I need a new steamer somebody felt obliged...hhhmmm DH.... to throw mine out I was not pleased!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I know...And I love you all too.....how is linky?


She is good I spent today with her, my niece and nephew in law, we took the blankets to the babies but only saw the new one, he is so tiny still and he was a month old today!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Hello and good wishes to you!


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


Sounds exhausting. Hopefully you will have a good night sleep.


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> I was thinking of covering the air conditioner but it got to be 90. Now it's 75 again. Don't know how to prepare to dress the next day.


I'm the same here, the weather is so changeable, I never know whether to dress for the possibility of rain or not when going to work!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> She is good I spent today with her, my niece and nephew in law, we took the blankets to the babies but only saw the new one, he is so tiny still and he was a month old today!


Great you eventually got to meet the baby :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Sometimes they need a real good threat. xx :sm09:


Or a knock up side of the head!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales, have finally caught up, you've all been so busy talking while we were asleep. Judging from all the comments everyone is going to descend on Vancouver Island in the future. I must admit all the photos make you want to go but I think we'd need all the company as well to make it a wonderful stay. Maybe one day. Not much planned for the rest of the day, have steam cleaned the kitchen and bathroom floors, don't know what DH spilled in the kitchen but it was like walking in treacle, now waiting for our house to go on-line and see what response we get. See you all later, have a good Saturday. xx


I'm excited for you! I bought a steamer that did rugs and hard floors. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit under cabinets so I never use it. Sure seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its looking very dark here. Its breezy and Im sure the rain is coming. Im going to do another bit of tidying up today and then hopefully find something to do that is interesting me, weather it be knitting, cross stitch or hardanger. Ive got a pattern for a cushion I might have a try at that.Have a great day whatever you all do. See you later.


Wish I could sit and watch you do Hardanger. When I ran the cross stitch store, I learned a very little. Being left-handed, I guess I was a challenge to teach. If I could just watch, maybe my brain would reverse everything. The only piece I did was given to Mom and I'm not sure what happened to it when brother cleared up her stuff. I have some lovely patterns that I would be happy to send you. Not doing me much good on the shelf!


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Just heard from DD that she didn't pass but is quite ok about, probably as it means she will not be at the same school as Mummy!! It also means she will be with her friends and she is such a sociable little girl. I'm sure she will do just fine, wherever she goes!


Good that she is fine with it. I don't understand your school system well enough to know. It sort of sounds like this was an advanced placement if she was going to have to leave her friends. Not being at the same school as mom does have some advantages. My little alley gal is at the same school with her mom and ready to move on next year!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> A few more photos.....


The purple jeep has you written all over it! Love the houseboats, especially the 2 story one that looks like an apartment with a door on the top level.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm all caught up, now I have to go and start packing for our trip to Cornwall tomorrow!! Take care everyone and lots of love to every one of you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Off on yet another adventure. You are like the Energizer Bunny. ( a commercial you have probably never seen but a pink bunny that is the symbol of a battery company... and he never runs out of energy.)


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Off on yet another adventure. You are like the Energizer Bunny. ( a commercial you have probably never seen but a pink bunny that is the symbol of a battery company... and he never runs out of energy.)


Yes we do have that advert here.
Morning Jynx xx


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> She was a lovely dog, always popping into the cabin with her friendly gentle ways. Here is her cohort Indy who for the first few days wore a cone on her head while she was recovering from surgery.
> 2 of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. They "protected" the river from bluejays, woodpecker's, squirrels, and the notorious Elk! :sm02:


They do look like they are patrolling the river!

Hate those cones but they are a problem solver. I've never seen one on a cat and wonder what we will have to do to the kittens when they have their surgery. The two of them will like each others wounds!

When we were in France last year at a B&B that was an old stone barn conversion, the owner's dog would come on the patio and lean against the glass door but no amount of coaxing would get her inside. She was so trained not to go into the rooms. We did see her sound asleep in the owner's place when we went for breakfast, apparently quite worn out from making sure we all showed up for the meal.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Have a look at Jackson Galaxy's you tubes, he's awesome! I think his book is entitled "the cat from hell"!
> I'm down to 2 cats and since Bailey went to heaven ( my no nonsense dog ) they seem to run the house. Right now they're pushing me to get breakfast for them an hour early and Jackson say's ignore... so I am. http://jacksongalaxy.com


Thanks. I spotted a ring he is now carrying that I had seen elsewhere but didn't get ordered in time. I must see if I can find the link to the picture of the house one couple have done to SPOIL their cats. There are all sorts of stairs, holes into other rooms, and just crazy stuff, but really cool.

Took kittens for their LAST round of shots today. There were 3 and they must have hurt because the littlest one has been a little on the cry baby side today and they both have slept a lot. I visited 2 places that board... No Way, but the guy at the one place said he would be happy to come to the house every day for an hour or so. We may do that since we know where he works! That, some closed off rooms and the neighbor kids coming over for a little play time might solve the problem and a whole lot cheaper than having them both in care in separate cages. Shuddering at the thought!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Mr J has me up drinking tea at 5:30 a.m. It's going to be a drag my butt kind of day I think. Gusty winds last night, blew a large potted plant right off the porch rail shattering the pot. This kind of weather always worries DH as he feels were going to get hit by a tree, 25 years and we are still lucky, of course fingers crossed! xoxo


It is amazing to see what a real gust of wind can do. There are some very big trees here and I have seen them just uprooted in a bad storm. It will never happen in my yard. DH cut all the trees in the back to keep the pool clean... but that didn't happen either! At least the ones in the front are safe.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> If we ignore Bentley he shouts VERY LOUDLY and kind of hard to ignore. Thank goodness for his timer plate. Mind you if it doesn't open when he thinks it should he beats the hell out of it.????????


Maybe we will have to resort to one of those. We use dry food and have always just filled a bowl for all our various cats but the girls were weighed today and the smallest one weighs a pound more, all in her big belly! (Sounds wrong, but she really is smaller and heavier.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Both Trish's DDs have yatches Xxxx


I wondered about her DD and if she was working on a ship. No yacht, but one of my girlfriends owns a sailboat that she has taken around the world with just one helper. It is The Parrothead and only Jimmy Buffet music is played. There is also a "boat cat" picked up as a deserted kitten on a pier. They live on the boat year round. That is a little too tiny for me but love her day trips.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I could use a straw. Xx


I knew you would. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Wishing your house sells quickly. It will. Keep thinking positive


Oh I am. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


Oh, I spy some lovely fibers and great memories with the scarves and shawl. The Fleece Artist roving is new to me. What a nice way to package smaller amounts and such a pretty color. You will be having fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


Welcome home, I suppose it's back to the grind on Monday? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> Or a knock up side of the head!


Well somewhere painful anyway. xx :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> In places, I suppose but it's mostly moors, quaint little fishing harbours and glorious beaches! I used to live there, in the extreme bottom left hand corner of Britain so I am mainly going to catch up with two elderly friends - before it's too late! :sm22: :sm16: :sm02: Have a look at this!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM1T6NXjTeo#t=39 xxxxx


Love the whitecaps crashing on the beaches. That is how Lake Michigan is, on a smaller scale. Lots of green open spaces and quite the contrast to London.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Well somewhere painful anyway. xx :sm09: :sm12:


Good morning from another dull day in Wales, Have finished doing my squares (which didn't come out very square) and have got them put together, now putting an edging on it. It desperately needs blocking but all my stuff has been put away for the photos so not sure when I will get it done now. Still waiting for the house to come on-line, hopefully tomorrow. Back later, have a restful Sunday, I intend to. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Right back to you, Jinx. No worries on catching up around here. If there is any earth shattering news, someone will always bring you up to date. That said, Barn-dweller, Jackie, has house going on the market this week-end!!!!!

How is the color in your area? DH and I are trying to go to Boston/Portland area for some fall color and hope we aren't too late the last week of Oct. or first of Nov.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> I was thinking of picking up my cross stitching again, but my arthritic left thumb now seems to have a trapped nerve, agony to move, so that's out of the question. So is knitting I suspect.


My left thumb is getting tired of all the computer scrolling. I wonder if you used a lap hoop and used a stabbing up and down with one hand under and one on top instead of a sewing movement, if you could cross stitch Probably not, if holding knitting needles hurts. Are you doing any therapy for it? I have a paraffin bath that doesn't heal, but sure feels good..


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> So he should be with a name like Jake!


 :sm23: :sm23: Witty one you are! A favorite movie here and can quote every line.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Oops forgot some things.
> Purse from Trish and a few other bits...


Lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Sorry, 'splain please!! xxxx


"The Blues Brothers" movie with John Belushi and Dan Akroyd of Saturday Night Live fame. A classic!!!! Characters are Joliet Jake and Elwood Blues. (Joliet is a Chicago suburb and Belushi is from Chicago. My mom used to play bridge with his mom.) It is really funny and written by Ackroyd after they made the characters famous with their skits on TV.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Well, I don't like to boast but .............. xx :sm23: :sm23:


So, friends with the Monaco crowd are we? Must be nice!
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Miss Pam said:


> And great to see you, too, Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


And from me too. Sorry work is getting to be a grind. There is a lot of the year left, but holidays not too far off.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nitz8catz said:


> In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


But a nice clear sky so hope you had good views.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if he had a reason or was just mentally ill. If he wanted to fire those guns he should have joined the army and fought for his country.


I have no idea but my guess is that he was truly mad as in deranged crazy.


----------



## lifeline

Dreamweaver said:


> And from me too. Sorry work is getting to be a grind. There is a lot of the year left, but holidays not too far off.


Yes, half term in two weeks :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> I put on a small electric heater just for the one room it keeps me warm and saves on heating bill. I bought wooly throws at Sams and they are sooo warm. Mooch likes to sleep on one ...the orange one...over the sofa back. If I forget to put it there he looks at me odd til I figure out he wants the throw on the back of the sofa.


I have a flannel quilt on the back of the loveseat and it is a favorite perch for one of the cats.... Cozy, but up high to dive bomb her sister!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> It was just a bit rainy today. I told my son I was hankering for a cider doughnut. So we decided to go to the apple orchard where they make good ones. We found they were having their yearly festival. Craft tent was interesting and we went on a horse drawn wagon so fun. I got doughnuts and an apple pie.. their sausage and peppers were too spicy so I had a hot dog and lemon ice.


Oh, that all sounds delicious! We get some wonderful homemade donuts and hot apple cider the weekend after Thanksgiving when we visit a very self-sustaining group near Waco. They raise barns, make cheese, soap, weave, pottery, blacksmithing, farm, teach all kinds of classes. It is such fun and always strikes my funny bone to see them in their long dresses, bonnets and talking on cell phones!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> So, friends with the Monaco crowd are we? Must be nice!
> :sm16: :sm16:


Well of course, no-one but the best, that's why I'm on here. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Maybe one day we'll all get together....not impossible! xoxo


Well I am getting a passport!!! ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Yes we do have that advert here.
> Morning Jynx xx


Good Morning! I've not gone to bed yet. Guess I'll be sleeping in till lunch.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Well somewhere painful anyway. xx :sm09: :sm12:


 :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from another dull day in Wales, Have finished doing my squares (which didn't come out very square) and have got them put together, now putting an edging on it. It desperately needs blocking but all my stuff has been put away for the photos so not sure when I will get it done now. Still waiting for the house to come on-line, hopefully tomorrow. Back later, have a restful Sunday, I intend to. xx


Maybe a good steaming with the iron or hanging near the shower? Having it all sewn together is a major accomplishment!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up at a reasonable hour this morning despite being awake during the night, but I do feel rested. The family are coming over today and we are all going out to lunch.

Sorted through all my stash I brought back and got the tops into some kind of order. Definitely need a better storage system so I can see what I;vw got.

Familys arrived must go xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Ask the sister's about my sense of direction... I always get my left's and right's mixed up, I shouldn't be allowed to give directions... right Mav?
> Hope your doing well Judi. xoxox


Yes, I am doing very well now, just a little bored! DH watched motor racing all weekend, so I was more or less stuck at home, but it wasn't all bad - the right make of car won the day, AND I have now got enough room for me to begin sewing again, and get some things finished. ????


----------



## Dreamweaver

Xiang said:


> Well I am getting a passport!!! ????????


And a shame not to give it a good workout after all the trouble!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Xiang said:


> Yes, I am doing very well now, just a little bored! DH watched motor racing all weekend, so I was more or less stuck at home, but it wasn't all bad - the right make of car won the day, AND I have now got enough room for me to begin sewing again, and get some things finished. ????


Pretty sure I'll be watching the Grand Prix from Japan in a couple hours. I may just escape and go to the Art Fair here in town on my own....or sleep!


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up at a reasonable hour this morning despite being awake during the night, but I do feel rested. The family are coming over today and we are all going out to lunch.
> 
> Sorted through all my stash I brought back and got the tops into some kind of order. Definitely need a better storage system so I can see what I;vw got.
> 
> Familys arrived must go xx


Maybe some clear shoe boxes for the tops? OR a hanging shoe bag inside a closet?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up. 5 AM. I'm taking pills and taking kitty to bed! See you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up. 5 AM. I'm taking pills and taking kitty to bed! See you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Well I am getting a passport!!! ????????


Hurray


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Glad to read the travelers are home safe and mostly sound. I enjoyed reading and seeing pictures of the adventure. I will never be able to catch up so I send everyone love, hugs, and good wishes.


Hello my jinx. Theres nothing much gone on other than normality which is pretty good coming from all of us. Anything you not sue of just shout. Nice to have you home.

Its a sunny Autumn morning andf I intend to knit today. I keep tidying up but it never looks any better. Ive fed the birds. Im going to catch up now.


----------



## Xiang

martina said:


> Thanks for all the lovely holiday photos, ladies. Poor Bentley, he's obviously worn out .


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Wishing you the best on selling your home and moving. I do not envy you the stress and bother that selling,
buying, and moving can cause. Hope it is all accomplished quickly and efficiently. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from another dull day in Wales, Have finished doing my squares (which didn't come out very square) and have got them put together, now putting an edging on it. It desperately needs blocking but all my stuff has been put away for the photos so not sure when I will get it done now. Still waiting for the house to come on-line, hopefully tomorrow. Back later, have a restful Sunday, I intend to. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We have very little color compared to other years. Interesting how the weather affects the color of leaves.


Dreamweaver said:


> Right back to you, Jinx. No worries on catching up around here. If there is any earth shattering news, someone will always bring you up to date. That said, Barn-dweller, Jackie, has house going on the market this week-end!!!!!
> 
> How is the color in your area? DH and I are trying to go to Boston/Portland area for some fall color and hope we aren't too late the last week of Oct. or first of Nov.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope your sleeping straightens itself out completely tonight. Having a sunny day will help reset your circadian rhythm. Enjoy your family day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Up at a reasonable hour this morning despite being awake during the night, but I do feel rested. The family are coming over today and we are all going out to lunch.
> 
> Sorted through all my stash I brought back and got the tops into some kind of order. Definitely need a better storage system so I can see what I;vw got.
> 
> Familys arrived must go xx


----------



## jinx

Morning my dear. Nice to be home. ;^) I keep thinking of tiding up my office/craft room. All the boxes and bins of yarn are in the middle of the room. Grandson-in-law was painting closet last Sunday and ran out of paint. Seems ridiculous to move it all back in to move it all back out when he finds time to finish the job. It is kind of nice to be able to see all the pretty yarn all around the room.



grandma susan said:


> Hello my jinx. Theres nothing much gone on other than normality which is pretty good coming from all of us. Anything you not sue of just shout. Nice to have you home.
> 
> Its a sunny Autumn morning andf I intend to knit today. I keep tidying up but it never looks any better. Ive fed the birds. Im going to catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Wishing you the best on selling your home and moving. I do not envy you the stress and bother that selling,
> buying, and moving can cause. Hope it is all accomplished quickly and efficiently.


I don't find it too stressful, the worst part is keeping the house in tip top shape. The dust bunnies have no chance in breeding. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'm off for my walk in a few minutes. Have a bit of grocery shopping to do today. Not sure what else I'll be doing. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I am happy for you. I think I would be worrying about more than dust bunnies. I think of moving every time I clean a closet.
Thinking I should get rid of some of the clutter. However, it seems as soon as I get rid of something I need it the next week.


Barn-dweller said:


> I don't find it too stressful, the worst part is keeping the house in tip top shape. The dust bunnies have no chance in breeding. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am happy for you. I think I would be worrying about more than dust bunnies. I think of moving every time I clean a closet.
> Thinking I should get rid of some of the clutter. However, it seems as soon as I get rid of something I need it the next week.


That's always the way it is, isn't it? I need to get busy getting rid of or packing up things. But I'd rather play with my yarn and knit instead. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe some clear shoe boxes for the tops? OR a hanging shoe bag inside a closet?


Thanks for the ideas. I think a nice new barn down the end of the garden might be good1 Well, I can dream xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your sleeping straightens itself out completely tonight. Having a sunny day will help reset your circadian rhythm. Enjoy your family day.


Thanks Jinx. It's lovely here, we've been out for lunch with family. Now going to have a lazy afternoon. Our trees are changing colour now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am happy for you. I think I would be worrying about more than dust bunnies. I think of moving every time I clean a closet.
> Thinking I should get rid of some of the clutter. However, it seems as soon as I get rid of something I need it the next week.


I do that too but I am trying to downsize on possessions (I think there are far too many sses there) xx


----------



## jinx

Must be correct. Spellchecker likes it. Nothing worse than having too many _sses.
I cleared a collection of Avon bottles and decanters that Mr. Wonderful and I had. I was going to donate them.
Kids objected and ask me to save them. Okay, they are in the basement. Hope they remember when they have to clean the basement that they ask me to save all that stuff.


PurpleFi said:


> I do that too but I am trying to downsize on possessions (I think there are far too many sses there) xx


----------



## binkbrice

This is where me and Linky went yesterday


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> I do that too but I am trying to downsize on possessions (I think there are far too many sses there) xx


I'm trying to get rid of some stuff as I'm off to Ally Pally this week so no doubt I'll fall for something there that I've just got to get!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> In Calgary just long enough for bathroom and pic


Looks like a lovely day in calgary! Are you home yet?xx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Good that she is fine with it. I don't understand your school system well enough to know. It sort of sounds like this was an advanced placement if she was going to have to leave her friends. Not being at the same school as mom does have some advantages. My little alley gal is at the same school with her mom and ready to move on next year!!!


It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Your Auntie's farm is beautiful with the water source, bet you have lots of wildlife there because of it. That's an exquisite feline as well! You have many good memories of the old homestead I'm sure. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Off on yet another adventure. You are like the Energizer Bunny. ( a commercial you have probably never seen but a pink bunny that is the symbol of a battery company... and he never runs out of energy.)


I know the Energizer bunny but believe me, I run out of energy at the drop of a hat! Actually, dropping the hat is no problem but picking it up....!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. I spotted a ring he is now carrying that I had seen elsewhere but didn't get ordered in time. I must see if I can find the link to the picture of the house one couple have done to SPOIL their cats. There are all sorts of stairs, holes into other rooms, and just crazy stuff, but really cool.
> 
> Took kittens for their LAST round of shots today. There were 3 and they must have hurt because the littlest one has been a little on the cry baby side today and they both have slept a lot. I visited 2 places that board... No Way, but the guy at the one place said he would be happy to come to the house every day for an hour or so. We may do that since we know where he works! That, some closed off rooms and the neighbor kids coming over for a little play time might solve the problem and a whole lot cheaper than having them both in care in separate cages. Shuddering at the thought!


Really hope that works out for you Jynx but you will sure miss each other!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> "The Blues Brothers" movie with John Belushi and Dan Akroyd of Saturday Night Live fame. A classic!!!! Characters are Joliet Jake and Elwood Blues. (Joliet is a Chicago suburb and Belushi is from Chicago. My mom used to play bridge with his mom.) It is really funny and written by Ackroyd after they made the characters famous with their skits on TV.


Ah, right!! I have only ever seen the beginning of it, then DH took a dislike to it and turned it off!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning! I've not gone to bed yet. Guess I'll be sleeping in till lunch.


You should be living over here Jynx, our hours seem to suit you better!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Love the Fall display but sad with you to see the house looking so tired. Somebody needs to fix 'er up!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> I'm trying to get rid of some stuff as I'm off to Ally Pally this week so no doubt I'll fall for something there that I've just got to get!


Have a great time and bring back lots of bargains, sorry I will miss it this year!! :sm03: xx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicates, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


It does sound complicated! We used to have levels of the same grade when I went to high school, tailored to the individual students abilities. I don't know what they do now and some schools are better than others. I know you will get her the best education she can have! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


That map is marvellous... how long do you think it takes to drive to your destination? Have a great time June! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Must be correct. Spellchecker likes it. Nothing worse than having too many _sses.
> I cleared a collection of Avon bottles and decanters that Mr. Wonderful and I had. I was going to donate them.
> Kids objected and ask me to save them. Okay, they are in the basement. Hope they remember when they have to clean the basement that they ask me to save all that stuff.


Jinx, Avon bottles are very collectable, especially from the 60's and 70's. They did make some unique series of cars, scaled down vintage furniture, etc. Maybe you have some treasures! xoxox


----------



## jinx

I probably have some treasures. My collection started when my mother gave me her collection of Avon bells. Family started buying Mr. Wonderful gifts that depicted items we had in our lives. Motorcycles, horses, boats, campers
etc. I just remembered my daughter wanted my mothers collection of belles and those beautiful ladies are in a box somewhere in my basement. I guess my mom collected bells and belles.


Islander said:


> Jinx, Avon bottles are very collectable, especially from the 60's and 70's. They did make some unique series of cars, scaled down vintage furniture, etc. Maybe you have some treasures! xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry, 'splain please!! xxxx


Blues Brothers.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


I know what you mean xx I think?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well, I don't like to boast but .............. xx :sm23: :sm23:


made of logs?


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Your aunt is lovely and what a gorgeous cat. Homely looking homestead. As Trish says lots of happy memories. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Your Auntie's farm is beautiful with the water source, bet you have lots of wildlife there because of it. That's an exquisite feline as well! You have many good memories of the old homestead I'm sure. xoxox


Hi Trish, I loved seeing all the different birds in Canada, DSIL was impressed!


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> I put on a small electric heater just for the one room it keeps me warm and saves on heating bill. I bought wooly throws at Sams and they are sooo warm. Mooch likes to sleep on one ...the orange one...over the sofa back. If I forget to put it there he looks at me odd til I figure out he wants the throw on the back of the sofa.


I've always got a small rug over my knees when I'm sitting in my comfy chair.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a great time and bring back lots of bargains, sorry I will miss it this year!! :sm03: xx


Far to much stash to justify going to Ally Pally this year, but that won't stop me wanting more stuff. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> It was just a bit rainy today. I told my son I was hankering for a cider doughnut. So we decided to go to the apple orchard where they make good ones. We found they were having their yearly festival. Craft tent was interesting and we went on a horse drawn wagon so fun. I got doughnuts and an apple pie.. their sausage and peppers were too spicy so I had a hot dog and lemon ice.


that sounds like a good little trip. I;m glad you did it together.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I've always got a small rug over my knees when I'm sitting in my comfy chair.


Same here always have a lapghan handy. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I could sit and watch you do Hardanger. When I ran the cross stitch store, I learned a very little. Being left-handed, I guess I was a challenge to teach. If I could just watch, maybe my brain would reverse everything. The only piece I did was given to Mom and I'm not sure what happened to it when brother cleared up her stuff. I have some lovely patterns that I would be happy to send you. Not doing me much good on the shelf!


watch it being done in a mirror! That's how I taught my left-handed dyslectic son to read. Once he had the idea he was able to reverse it and read normally.


----------



## PurpleFi

Learnt a new (to me) craft this morning. LM goes to a lunch time art club at school and they are learning rag rugging. So this morning she got all the materials from my craft room and made me sit down and pay attention, did the health and safety bit and then gave me a lesson. Apparently I can do some when I am bored! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you are breaking the journey. Safe driving tomorrow. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> My left thumb is getting tired of all the computer scrolling. I wonder if you used a lap hoop and used a stabbing up and down with one hand under and one on top instead of a sewing movement, if you could cross stitch Probably not, if holding knitting needles hurts. Are you doing any therapy for it? I have a paraffin bath that doesn't heal, but sure feels good..


it is stretching the thumb open that hurts. It's not too bad today but if I pull it back the whole hand tingles.


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Witty one you are! A favorite movie here and can quote every line.


It's quite a favourite here as well. My last cat, Ellie, was actually called Ellewood and her brother was jake.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Wishing you the best on selling your home and moving. I do not envy you the stress and bother that selling,
> buying, and moving can cause. Hope it is all accomplished quickly and efficiently.


nothing like the stress of constant log chopping I suspect.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Love the puddy tat. It wouldn't take much to clear that lot.


----------



## SaxonLady

martina said:


> I'm trying to get rid of some stuff as I'm off to Ally Pally this week so no doubt I'll fall for something there that I've just got to get!


I forgot it was Ally Pally this week. Perhaps as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Learnt a new (to me) craft this morning. LM goes to a lunch time art club at school and they are learning rag rugging. So this morning she got all the materials from my craft room and made me sit down and pay attention, did the health and safety bit and then gave me a lesson. Apparently I can do some when I am bored! xx


The student becomes the teacher!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I actually find being the passenger more tiring than driving.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've had a lazy day today. Watched the Grand Prix and did some knitting, and three lots of washing. Now I've caught up on here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am happy for you. I think I would be worrying about more than dust bunnies. I think of moving every time I clean a closet.
> Thinking I should get rid of some of the clutter. However, it seems as soon as I get rid of something I need it the next week.


Yes we must start getting a bit ruthless and start throwing things out now and not leave it to the last minute. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Love the Fall display but sad with you to see the house looking so tired. Somebody needs to fix 'er up!!! xxxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you made it safely. Great to see the map and where you are and where you will be. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


That sort of makes sense, not sure it will for the USA. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Isn't that just the way. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Learnt a new (to me) craft this morning. LM goes to a lunch time art club at school and they are learning rag rugging. So this morning she got all the materials from my craft room and made me sit down and pay attention, did the health and safety bit and then gave me a lesson. Apparently I can do some when I am bored! xx


I've always wanted to try that but of course haven't got round to it yet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> The student becomes the teacher!


Absolutely, she made a very good teacher. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> nothing like the stress of constant log chopping I suspect.


Not sure what you are going to do when we've moved and no logs to throw at me (not literally). xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we must start getting a bit ruthless and start throwing things out now and not leave it to the last minute. xx


I'm cleaning out the front closet today and trying to figure out whether it's worth it to start selling on eBay or just donate items to charity. I have quite a few handbags that I just don't use.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've always wanted to try that but of course haven't got round to it yet. xx


I'm sure LM would love to give you a lesson. She is quite bossy xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure what you are going to do when we've moved and no logs to throw at me (not literally). xx :sm15: :sm15:


I'll just log out!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm cleaning out the front closet today and trying to figure out whether it's worth it to start selling on eBay or just donate items to charity. I have quite a few handbags that I just don't use.


I must start on my little den upstairs, I'm sure there are lots of things I will never use. I've got loads of embroidery cotton which I used for cross-stitch, don't think my sight is keen enough to do it any more, boxes of sea shells and loads of finished cross-stitch pictures and that's without looking in some boxes. Heeeeeeelllllpppp. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'll just log out!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. Nothings happened today, except I fell asleep in the chair watching TV....DS has been diving..


----------



## jinx

You have a good point.


SaxonLady said:


> nothing like the stress of constant log chopping I suspect.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Nothings happened today, except I fell asleep in the chair watching TV....DS has been diving..


Sounds like my day except I didn't fall asleep. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It does sound complicated! We used to have levels of the same grade when I went to high school, tailored to the individual students abilities. I don't know what they do now and some schools are better than others. I know you will get her the best education she can have! xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That map is marvellous... how long do you think it takes to drive to your destination? Have a great time June! xoxo


About another two hours, I think!! Took us about three to get here but that included a lunch stop!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Learnt a new (to me) craft this morning. LM goes to a lunch time art club at school and they are learning rag rugging. So this morning she got all the materials from my craft room and made me sit down and pay attention, did the health and safety bit and then gave me a lesson. Apparently I can do some when I am bored! xx


Oh wonderful! You might be able to use up some fabric stash!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I actually find being the passenger more tiring than driving.


I knew someone would take his side! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm cleaning out the front closet today and trying to figure out whether it's worth it to start selling on eBay or just donate items to charity. I have quite a few handbags that I just don't use.


I usually give stuff a week on Ebay then take it to the charity shop if it doesn't sell.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'll just log out!


Groan!! :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I must start on my little den upstairs, I'm sure there are lots of things I will never use. I've got loads of embroidery cotton which I used for cross-stitch, don't think my sight is keen enough to do it any more, boxes of sea shells and loads of finished cross-stitch pictures and that's without looking in some boxes. Heeeeeeelllllpppp. xx


Ebay!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> It took me a minute but it got an out loud laugh from me :sm09:


Okay I'm slow here I took here literally reading this I realize she meant the lake :sm12:

Keep in mind I had been driving for over 5 hours yesterday and then I had a good size peach margarita so I was tired :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


So glad you made it home safely I hope you got plenty of rest!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ebay!! Xxxx


Trouble is I don't do Ebay. Sending things off is a problem as well. I could do with you here. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. I spotted a ring he is now carrying that I had seen elsewhere but didn't get ordered in time. I must see if I can find the link to the picture of the house one couple have done to SPOIL their cats. There are all sorts of stairs, holes into other rooms, and just crazy stuff, but really cool.
> 
> Took kittens for their LAST round of shots today. There were 3 and they must have hurt because the littlest one has been a little on the cry baby side today and they both have slept a lot. I visited 2 places that board... No Way, but the guy at the one place said he would be happy to come to the house every day for an hour or so. We may do that since we know where he works! That, some closed off rooms and the neighbor kids coming over for a little play time might solve the problem and a whole lot cheaper than having them both in care in separate cages. Shuddering at the thought!


Why would they not be able to be in the same cage?


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Right back to you, Jinx. No worries on catching up around here. If there is any earth shattering news, someone will always bring you up to date. That said, Barn-dweller, Jackie, has house going on the market this week-end!!!!!
> 
> How is the color in your area? DH and I are trying to go to Boston/Portland area for some fall color and hope we aren't too late the last week of Oct. or first of Nov.


We were in Brownsville Kentucky yesterday and the color was fabulous!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Not to mention I kept expecting to see her standing on the porch :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Love the Fall display but sad with you to see the house looking so tired. Somebody needs to fix 'er up!!! xxxx


Me and DH might be plotting something!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


That map is excellent!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Love the puddy tat. It wouldn't take much to clear that lot.


There is about 40 acres this is just we're the house is and I was just standing at the end of the road and it's about 2 hours from here, but yes it wouldn't if we could get the whole family there which is a lot of people!


----------



## binkbrice

It's cold and rainy here today I have to start dinner in a little bit making hamburgers with peppers that were cooked with some whiskey sooooo good!


----------



## binkbrice

I'm going to go and knit for a little bit before I finish dinner!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Trouble is I don't do Ebay. Sending things off is a problem as well. I could do with you here. xxxx


Would love to help, so wish I could!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That map is excellent!


It's quite out of date but gives you the idea!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's quite out of date but gives you the idea!!


Hi there, are you all snuggled up in your motel? How long are you in Cornwall? Hope the weather is nice for you and you have a good time. Have had the details of the house e-mailed to us, just a few corrections to make, might be on-line tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks, I also enjoyed seeing the map. Our daughter lives 5 hours away from us. They always make the trip in one day.
However, they are not on vacation/holiday. They are just sneaking here to get a few hugs and kisses from their grandkids.


London Girl said:


> It's quite out of date but gives you the idea!!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

nitz8catz said:


> Two trains after the last plane and a short car ride with mum and Dd and I am home. Bella-kitty gave me a licky hello. And I'm headed to bed. Good night all.


Glad your home safe.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Morning. We have very little color compared to other years. Interesting how the weather affects the color of leaves.


Have the leaves fallen already or maybe the color is just late? We were wondering about Door County. Sister is in Lodi but haven't talked to her lately. We are probably going to break a record for heat tomorrow, around 95. I really need some Fall!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Morning my dear. Nice to be home. ;^) I keep thinking of tiding up my office/craft room. All the boxes and bins of yarn are in the middle of the room. Grandson-in-law was painting closet last Sunday and ran out of paint. Seems ridiculous to move it all back in to move it all back out when he finds time to finish the job. It is kind of nice to be able to see all the pretty yarn all around the room.


You are so right about moving it twice. Maybe this is the time to organize the boxes and bins before they do go back in. I've been working on fabric closet and so nice to finally have it all color coordinated and measured with a notebook made. Now to tackle the yarn!


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> Unless I'm doing the driving, which is almost never, I don't even try anymore. I just knit! Used to take all kinds of notes. Now I just hope the GPS is updated with all the new roads.


Hub would say"I'm a mite confused but never lost."


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I think a nice new barn down the end of the garden might be good1 Well, I can dream xxx


I like that idea. Fiber makes wonderful insulation! Walls lined with cubbies just like the yarn store, a comfy chair, good light and a wine cooler!


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> Fun. Used to be Christmas stuff didn't appear until Thanksgiving. Now it is before Halloween and on sale! Hobby Lobby and the like are great fun to explore though.


One year I bought early for Christmas and then closer to Christmas better things were available. Now I don't buy ahead and for me it's not fun to shop before the holiday.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Must be correct. Spellchecker likes it. Nothing worse than having too many _sses.
> I cleared a collection of Avon bottles and decanters that Mr. Wonderful and I had. I was going to donate them.
> Kids objected and ask me to save them. Okay, they are in the basement. Hope they remember when they have to clean the basement that they ask me to save all that stuff.


I used to sell Avon when in college and may have a couple of old things, but got rid of most.

I'm giving the girls a deadline. Anything they want that I'm not using, take it now because I have enough stuff to store!


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


 Lovely... and the homestead is so rustic and charming. Does anyone live in it? I assume it is on the farmland.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


I think I get the general idea. We have grade school, Jr. High or middle school and high school. This amounts to Kindergarten through 12th grade. Everyone does all of it, but you can test to go to some of the special emphasis schools, like fine arts, math and science, etc. OR you can apply to go to another school if it is not too crowded. This is sometimes abused by student athletes who are recruited to play football in a school district where they do not reside. A big deal in TX, where everyone loves their Friday Night Lights.... (HS football) Once you graduate from 12th grade, college is on your dime and you can apply to a state school or private one. Scholarships are available at either but not all types of scholarships at all schools. Livey is hoping for dual scholarships, athletic and scholastic and a little National Honor Society money wouldn't hurt either! Going out of state is always more expensive. Rachel never intended to stay in-state, but fell in love with Austin
when we visited for a volley ball tournament so there she is....


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Still lovely here Josephine. Putting the second coat of paint on my handrails tomorrow while it's still warm out. Today spent getting my mom back in order, tidying her house and picking up her specialty groceries. Saw a red headed sap sucker today, were there any at the cabin? Working on your dorset buttons soon? xoxox


Great photo.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Really hope that works out for you Jynx but you will sure miss each other!! xxx


If is only for a week, but hate to leave them at this young age since they were orphaned at birth. They will surely miss me, as they are constant shadows. Once they get to be a year or so, it will be no problem. I would have youngest DD take them but her house is having work done and her one remaining cat would be highly offended!


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That was very generous of them, and if I thought the cake I made would make the distance in a very short time; I would have sent you a large piece of it, as Dh is not eating any of it ....... but I don't mind, because the cake is delicious! The next one I make will be a rich, dark fruit cake! I might make custard, and get some icecream, to have with that cake. ????????


More drooling here. I bought cider donuts and an apple pie At a local orchard. Donuts were tasty but the pie the worse I've ever ever had. So disappointed because they are known for their products.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> You should be living over here Jynx, our hours seem to suit you better!! :sm23: xxx


I'm game!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Going through my downloads... Vancouver Island 2017 Trip


Wonderful place...great photos.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Looks like a good distance. DH must be worn out from looking at all the lovely scenery go by!


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Poor June was so tired the day I dragged her around Chemainus, she was a trooper.


So much beauty. Thanks for sending them/


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> and how kind of you to eat your friends' cake for them!


Since both are diabetic I was only. Thinking of them???? Well also I love cake.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> watch it being done in a mirror! That's how I taught my left-handed dyslectic son to read. Once he had the idea he was able to reverse it and read normally.


When teaching anyone to crochet, I have them sit across from me. My brain does a pretty good job of reversing the procedures for me, but it seems to drive the teacher mad! There is a book written just for left-handers doing Hardanger but I don't own it. The mirror was a great idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Learnt a new (to me) craft this morning. LM goes to a lunch time art club at school and they are learning rag rugging. So this morning she got all the materials from my craft room and made me sit down and pay attention, did the health and safety bit and then gave me a lesson. Apparently I can do some when I am bored! xx


Describe please... I have done a couple of different things to make rugs with rags. (You lead such an uneventful life.... I'm sure you are bored constantly... NOT!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> it is stretching the thumb open that hurts. It's not too bad today but if I pull it back the whole hand tingles.


Ouch! Don't do that!


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> It's quite a favourite here as well. My last cat, Ellie, was actually called Ellewood and her brother was jake.


 :sm24: :sm02: I think DH's favorite line may be "We're on a mission from God" and the song "Respect" comes to mind immediately.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> I actually find being the passenger more tiring than driving.


Or, in some cases, more nerve wracking! I do tend to knit and look out the side window more these days.

I've always made it a rule to ride shotgun and not ever sleep when DH is driving and we tend to go late into the night so it can be very tiring.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> I've had a lazy day today. Watched the Grand Prix and did some knitting, and three lots of washing. Now I've caught up on here.


I watched the Grand Prix, the stock car race, the football game and discovered that I did not dry the last load of clothes I washed so am redoing them while I sleep tonight and hope I remember to put them in the dryer in the morning!!! Had the knitting in the chair, but had computer on lap the whole time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm cleaning out the front closet today and trying to figure out whether it's worth it to start selling on eBay or just donate items to charity. I have quite a few handbags that I just don't use.


Do you have any consignment stores in the area? Granted, not a lot of profit but a lot less time consuming than selling on eBay, I would think.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> I must start on my little den upstairs, I'm sure there are lots of things I will never use. I've got loads of embroidery cotton which I used for cross-stitch, don't think my sight is keen enough to do it any more, boxes of sea shells and loads of finished cross-stitch pictures and that's without looking in some boxes. Heeeeeeelllllpppp. xx


Only if you help me! I used to work at a cross stitch store and have 2 file cabinets full of patterns, a cabinet of thread and at least 75 unframed pieces. DH SAID he would make the frames if I gave him measurements... Still waiting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Okay I'm slow here I took here literally reading this I realize she meant the lake :sm12:
> 
> Keep in mind I had been driving for over 5 hours yesterday and then I had a good size peach margarita so I was tired :sm06:


 Those peaches will get you every time!
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Why would they not be able to be in the same cage?


They aren't big enough. One place has three small cages linked together with holes through to each... One for litter, one for bed and one for food. The other place had a much larger cage with all three in the same place but no room to play and they felt 1 would be too crowded. I agree. That place was quieter but pricey and there is a cat that lives there that has an open door so he could torment the kittens through the bars. I'm just not having it at all. Glad I looked, never having seen facilities before. The dogs had big playrooms and are only kenneled at night. I'm sure more looking might turn up something better but I really don't want to disturb their routine anyhow. They are just too young.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> We were in Brownsville Kentucky yesterday and the color was fabulous!


I'm jealous. Must have made for a pretty drive.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Me and DH might be plotting something!


A family getaway cabin?


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> That was very generous of them, and if I thought the cake I made would make the distance in a very short time; I would have sent you a large piece of it, as Dh is not eating any of it ....... but I don't mind, because the cake is delicious! The next one I make will be a rich, dark fruit cake! I might make custard, and get some icecream, to have with that cake. ????????


And thank you for wanting to send it. I'll just have to make do with something local. Not as good as yours I'm sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> It's cold and rainy here today I have to start dinner in a little bit making hamburgers with peppers that were cooked with some whiskey sooooo good!


Never tried that but it sounds good. DH made butternut squash soup, Salsbury steak with onions and "something else". I guess he thought I would believe it was real mashed potatoes under the onions and gravy instead of the riced cauliflower. I would rather have the cauliflower with cheese sauce or nutmeg. Better real potatoes than "pretend" ones. I can eat it, but only so much and can't really say I'm a fan. I'd rather go without.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, are you all snuggled up in your motel? How long are you in Cornwall? Hope the weather is nice for you and you have a good time. Have had the details of the house e-mailed to us, just a few corrections to make, might be on-line tomorrow. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Thanks, I also enjoyed seeing the map. Our daughter lives 5 hours away from us. They always make the trip in one day.
> However, they are not on vacation/holiday. They are just sneaking here to get a few hugs and kisses from their grandkids.


We used to go from Chicago to Indiana or Wisconsin or Michigan in a day. We made Arkansas from TX in a day too, but it was a long one. 7-8 hours is about our max before stopping, but DH likes to drive.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> Hub would say"I'm a mite confused but never lost."


Mine says "I don't know where we're going but we're making good time!"


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> One year I bought early for Christmas and then closer to Christmas better things were available. Now I don't buy ahead and for me it's not fun to shop before the holiday.


My BIL was in retail so always too busy to shop until Christmas Eve! Now that I don't have to mail to anyone, I wait till closer as well. It also means that clothes that might need exchanging are still available. We always have a "fashion show" after opening in the morning so that we know what receipts can be thrown out and what needs to be resized. I have been known to pick up something earlier in the year and then I can't FIND it when it comes time to wrap. I now have a cabinet for gifts.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jollypolly said:


> Since both are diabetic I was only. Thinking of them???? Well also I love cake.


So noble and such a sacrifice!


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm caught up and it is only 1:30 so think I will try to go to bed. I've only had about an hour of sore stomach today and it is kind of OK right now so maybe I can get to sleep. There is a long laundry list of things to do tomorrow so would like an earlier start. Happy Monday to all.


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> No, it is the weekend of Jan. 12 and the button class is on Friday, late afternoon. If you type Vogue Live New York in Google, you can check out all the classes. I would love to go too but the package runs between $700 and more depending on how many classes you take. That includes the hotel,but still a good chunk of change.
> 
> If you lived close enough to just go to the event, it would be a fun week-end.
> 
> So sorry you are having problems. I guess I missed what they are building behind you. It is hard to fight City Hall. There was a very large complex going in near us and they pretended like you could talk and have input but the streets were already torn up an huge water pipes being put in so you know they had already decided to do it, regardless of community input. On the other hand, we did find out about another proposed plan that was horrid. They wanted to put all the yucky businesses and dives in one area to make it easier for police to watch. Well, it was near us and we didn't want a bunch of drunks let loose so near and the entire neighborhood showed up for a board meeting. We won!
> 
> Love the little mini album you did. That was a thoughtful and nice way to do the gift card.


They plan to build 18 two family homes and as happened to you, I think it's already decided because it brings tax money to the town. We don't need the tax money unless one of them want to buy a big boat. I spoke my mind and they won't let people speak again at the next meeting in November. I'm sorry they planned to mess up your area.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I'd better get my skates on. At least I slept better last night so I think my body clock is finally readjusting itself. Will catch up with you all later.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my sisters in Canada. Love you all lots. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi there, are you all snuggled up in your motel? How long are you in Cornwall? Hope the weather is nice for you and you have a good time. Have had the details of the house e-mailed to us, just a few corrections to make, might be on-line tomorrow. xxxx


The Motel was fine but I must have had some caff in my Starbucks decaffeinated because I hardly slept a wink! Just had brekkie in Mackie D's and we're on our way! Only there till Friday then Yeovil overnight on the way back. Catch you later, will keep an eye on that website!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> I watched the Grand Prix, the stock car race, the football game and discovered that I did not dry the last load of clothes I washed so am redoing them while I sleep tonight and hope I remember to put them in the dryer in the morning!!! Had the knitting in the chair, but had computer on lap the whole time.


I see the next Grand Prix is in Texas somewhere, will it be near you? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> Only if you help me! I used to work at a cross stitch store and have 2 file cabinets full of patterns, a cabinet of thread and at least 75 unframed pieces. DH SAID he would make the frames if I gave him measurements... Still waiting.


Even if I framed mine I wouldn't know where to hang them, I'd have to hire a gallery to show them. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> Never tried that but it sounds good. DH made butternut squash soup, Salsbury steak with onions and "something else". I guess he thought I would believe it was real mashed potatoes under the onions and gravy instead of the riced cauliflower. I would rather have the cauliflower with cheese sauce or nutmeg. Better real potatoes than "pretend" ones. I can eat it, but only so much and can't really say I'm a fan. I'd rather go without.


I would definitely go without, can't stand cauli even disguised under cheese sauce. We had roast pork, roast potatoes and onions, stuffing and runner beans and gravy. I ate too much!! Also I cooked it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull Wales but I can see some blue sky so perhaps things might brighten up. Some good news this morning, we have got our flight money back from the airline so apart from trying to sell this place, look for a new place, DH want me to find somewhere else for a holiday. Mind you if this place goes quickly we shall be in the middle of moving as well. No pressure then. See you all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls and happy new week. You have all been busy. Already on 221 and I'm only on 208. I think Im getting out of practice. Its S and B today. I hope you are all well. I'll do a bit of reading now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and happy new week. You have all been busy. Already on 221 and I'm only on 208. I think Im getting out of practice. Its S and B today. I hope you are all well. I'll do a bit of reading now.


Good morning Susan. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I could sit and watch you do Hardanger. When I ran the cross stitch store, I learned a very little. Being left-handed, I guess I was a challenge to teach. If I could just watch, maybe my brain would reverse everything. The only piece I did was given to Mom and I'm not sure what happened to it when brother cleared up her stuff. I have some lovely patterns that I would be happy to send you. Not doing me much good on the shelf!


Jynx I havent done hardanger for years. Im seriously thinking of it. I would have to sit so quietly now. Maybe its just what I need for a change. I dont know if my eyes would stand it, but unless I try I'll never know will I? As for you doing it, always remember if I can do it so can you :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wasn't familiar with hardanger so looked it up--beautiful craft.


----------



## jinx

Leaves are starting to fall. All news reports for my area say color is very poor this year because of the weather this summer.
Door county might be an entirely different scene. Oh my, 95 is too hot especially in October. I think I would be using your pool today.


Dreamweaver said:


> Have the leaves fallen already or maybe the color is just late? We were wondering about Door County. Sister is in Lodi but haven't talked to her lately. We are probably going to break a record for heat tomorrow, around 95. I really need some Fall!


----------



## jinx

Your notebook will be very useful. Remember to keep it updated. My smallish stash is mostly Red Heart Super Saver. Each color is sorted into it's own bin. Also have one bin for bulky, and one for light weights. I like having a bit of yarn in many colors and weights on hand for when I see a pattern and want to cast on immediately. Hate having to wait when the "knit me" bug bites. I only buy more expensive yarn if I have a specific project in mind. 


Dreamweaver said:


> You are so right about moving it twice. Maybe this is the time to organize the boxes and bins before they do go back in. I've been working on fabric closet and so nice to finally have it all color coordinated and measured with a notebook made. Now to tackle the yarn!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Your day sounds like a lot more fun than mine is going to be.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I'd better get my skates on. At least I slept better last night so I think my body clock is finally readjusting itself. Will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my sisters in Canada. Love you all lots. xxxx


----------



## jinx

A gallery sounds like a fine idea. It is a shame to keep them hidden away. I only have a few I made and daughter had them framed. Hmm. I wonder if it is time to hang them on the wall.


Barn-dweller said:


> Even if I framed mine I wouldn't know where to hang them, I'd have to hire a gallery to show them. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I would feel relieved to have received the money back. Hard to plan a getaway until things are more settled for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but I can see some blue sky so perhaps things might brighten up. Some good news this morning, we have got our flight money back from the airline so apart from trying to sell this place, look for a new place, DH want me to find somewhere else for a holiday. Mind you if this place goes quickly we shall be in the middle of moving as well. No pressure then. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday to you. Hope you enjoy your outing today.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and happy new week. You have all been busy. Already on 221 and I'm only on 208. I think Im getting out of practice. Its S and B today. I hope you are all well. I'll do a bit of reading now.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> A gallery sounds like a fine idea. It is a shame to keep them hidden away. I only have a few I made and daughter had them framed. Hmm. I wonder if it is time to hang them on the wall.


I've got a couple on the walls which I had professionally framed but the rest are just collecting dust. DH is useless at DIY and I just haven't got the time or inclination to do them myself. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I would feel relieved to have received the money back. Hard to plan a getaway until things are more settled for you.


Try telling DH that. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning so I'd better get my skates on. At least I slept better last night so I think my body clock is finally readjusting itself. Will catch up with you all later.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my sisters in Canada. Love you all lots. xxxx


Glad you got a good night's sleep. Have fun with your Creative Chaos groups.

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian sisters from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls and happy new week. You have all been busy. Already on 221 and I'm only on 208. I think Im getting out of practice. Its S and B today. I hope you are all well. I'll do a bit of reading now.


Good morning (or rather afternoon for you). I hope you're having a great day and that S&B was fun today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I would feel relieved to have received the money back. Hard to plan a getaway until things are more settled for you.


That is good news about getting the money back, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


I won't say have fun at the dentist, but I hope it goes well. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely... and the homestead is so rustic and charming. Does anyone live in it? I assume it is on the farmland.


Sadly No there is no one living there, and it is only a three room house and it is falling apart, my mom and her 2 sisters and 2 brothers grew up in that house!

Some of it is farmland and they made money also keeping horses there!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> A family getaway cabin?


A family gathering place similar to the house that is there already! We shall see how it goes!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> They aren't big enough. One place has three small cages linked together with holes through to each... One for litter, one for bed and one for food. The other place had a much larger cage with all three in the same place but no room to play and they felt 1 would be too crowded. I agree. That place was quieter but pricey and there is a cat that lives there that has an open door so he could torment the kittens through the bars. I'm just not having it at all. Glad I looked, never having seen facilities before. The dogs had big playrooms and are only kenneled at night. I'm sure more looking might turn up something better but I really don't want to disturb their routine anyhow. They are just too young.


Oh well that's a good reason these places should have thought about that and had some rooms to accomodate family's with more than one cat!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Never tried that but it sounds good. DH made butternut squash soup, Salsbury steak with onions and "something else". I guess he thought I would believe it was real mashed potatoes under the onions and gravy instead of the riced cauliflower. I would rather have the cauliflower with cheese sauce or nutmeg. Better real potatoes than "pretend" ones. I can eat it, but only so much and can't really say I'm a fan. I'd rather go without.


It was really good and my family, except DH, really like the mashed cauliflower especially with cheddar cheese yummm!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> We used to go from Chicago to Indiana or Wisconsin or Michigan in a day. We made Arkansas from TX in a day too, but it was a long one. 7-8 hours is about our max before stopping, but DH likes to drive.


We used to make the drive to Florida in a day and to Panama City that is right around 12 hours but we do break up the drive to Orlando which is about 20 hours!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine says "I don't know where we're going but we're making good time!"


Mine always knows where he is going and makes good time :sm16: drives me crazy!


----------



## Islander

Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It was really good and my family, except DH, really like the mashed cauliflower especially with cheddar cheese yummm!


Me too, so good!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:08 pm EST and 17'C (63'F). It rained last night but is sunny today. 
We had Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's house yesterday and I bored everyone with unedited photos from my camera. I didn't realize until I had the turkey that I had not had anything to eat, except prezels and hummus, and one not-so-good sandwich from Starbucks in Calgary. The propeller plane ride was everything I hoped for, I just wished there had been less cloud. I was able to see the mountains in the gaps in the clouds. And see all the snow there. Snow in the mountains makes me happy, especially when I don't have to drive in it. There was chinook winds which the propeller plane had to fight against, which put us into the Calgary airport 1/2 hour late, so I only had time to go to the bathroom, grab a picture and a sandwich and get on the next plane, which was one of the luxurious Dreamliner jets. Lots of leg room and butt room in the seats. Unfortunately the flight was too short to serve meals, and the entertainment system kept malfunctioning. I got into Toronto about 6pm local time, took the UP Express, which is on rails but feels and sounds like a bus, not a train. 
When I got to Union Station, the lady at VIA rail told me I had missed the last train to Cobourg by minutes. So I took the GO (Government of Ontario) train, and had mum drive to the closest station to meet me. I ended up getting home around 9:30 pm, and went straight to bed.
Bella-kitty started purring as soon as she saw me. Tazi and Princess were also happy to see me. Fluffy got big eyes and ran away. (Remember why I said he's named Fluffy ) :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


Oh my, I love your elk.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We used to make the drive to Florida in a day and to Panama City that is right around 12 hours but we do break up the drive to Orlando which is about 20 hours!


We once drove straight to Deland Florida, which was 22 hours from here. You lose a day to recovering after that drive, but we needed to get out of an ice storm in the mountains.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


Hope your appointment goes well and you're back home out of that traffic. xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. Your day sounds like a lot more fun than mine is going to be.


And what are you doing today? Hope it is still a fun day for you no matter what you are doing!

Okay well I now know you will not be having fun but I hope it went well!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Oh my, I love your elk.


I have to love them, I've got no choice!!! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Oh well that's a good reason these places should have thought about that and had some rooms to accomodate family's with more than one cat!


I have a good place to board my kitties. It's a dog kennel but the wife loves cats and there is a separate section of their kennel building just for the cats. They have 3 levels of cages with removable dividers. They can make a cage about 10 feet long for multiple cats. Or divide it up for smaller cages. All of them have shelves with cat beds at the back and hammocks for kitties that like hammocks. The litter boxes can all be removed without opening the doors to the cages. They also have patio doors across from the cages so the kitties can watch the squirrels and birds in the forest. I had one cat that didn't want to come home after I came to pick her up.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


Those are great pictures!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I have to love them, I've got no choice!!! xoxoxo


I can understand why they come to your yard after seeing all the logging and logging trucks. Your yard may be the only peaceful place that they have left, but that is a large herd.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:08 pm EST and 17'C (63'F). It rained last night but is sunny today.
> We had Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's house yesterday and I bored everyone with unedited photos from my camera. I didn't realize until I had the turkey that I had not had anything to eat, except prezels and hummus, and one not-so-good sandwich from Starbucks in Calgary. The propeller plane ride was everything I hoped for, I just wished there had been less cloud. I was able to see the mountains in the gaps in the clouds. And see all the snow there. Snow in the mountains makes me happy, especially when I don't have to drive in it. There was chinook winds which the propeller plane had to fight against, which put us into the Calgary airport 1/2 hour late, so I only had time to go to the bathroom, grab a picture and a sandwich and get on the next plane, which was one of the luxurious Dreamliner jets. Lots of leg room and butt room in the seats. Unfortunately the flight was too short to serve meals, and the entertainment system kept malfunctioning. I got into Toronto about 6pm local time, took the UP Express, which is on rails but feels and sounds like a bus, not a train.
> When I got to Union Station, the lady at VIA rail told me I had missed the last train to Cobourg by minutes. So I took the GO (Government of Ontario) train, and had mum drive to the closest station to meet me. I ended up getting home around 9:30 pm, and went straight to bed.
> Bella-kitty started purring as soon as she saw me. Tazi and Princess were also happy to see me. Fluffy got big eyes and ran away. (Remember why I said he's named Fluffy ) :sm16:


Looking forward to seeing your snowy mountain photo's. You are a champ at travelling Mav! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That is good news about getting the money back, Jacky! xxxooo


Like winning the lottery, happy for you Jacky! xox


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


I wish you a painless visit. I hope the traffic isn't too bad. I get to do laundry today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Looking forward to seeing your snowy mountain photo's. You are a champ at travelling Mav! xoxo


Haven't had a bad experience yet. It's just a long journey across Canada.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> We once drove straight to Deland Florida, which was 22 hours from here. You lose a day to recovering after that drive, but we needed to get out of an ice storm in the mountains.


I have never heard of Deland will have to look that up to see how you made it in 22 hours......or do I want to know :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I can understand why they come to your yard after seeing all the logging and logging trucks. Your yard may be the only peaceful place that they have left, but that is a large herd.


Keep telling youngest DD she should be painting them and selling small ones to the tourist's... she just finished this cute badger.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Your notebook will be very useful. Remember to keep it updated. My smallish stash is mostly Red Heart Super Saver. Each color is sorted into it's own bin. Also have one bin for bulky, and one for light weights. I like having a bit of yarn in many colors and weights on hand for when I see a pattern and want to cast on immediately. Hate having to wait when the "knit me" bug bites. I only buy more expensive yarn if I have a specific project in mind.


My yarn is currently split between my knitting area and the basement, with some acrylic stored in the back shed. I definitely have no organization at all, and have no area for organization. Any future house must have a yarn storage area. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Off to have lunch with my mom on this sunny day. Thinking of you all. xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Leaves are starting to fall. All news reports for my area say color is very poor this year because of the weather this summer.
> Door county might be an entirely different scene. Oh my, 95 is too hot especially in October. I think I would be using your pool today.


I'm wearing a tank top at the moment but there are coloured leaves out the window. We are not at peak colour yet, but there are quite a few trees with coloured leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Keep telling youngest DD she should be painting them and selling small ones to the tourist's... she just finished this cute badger.


Beautiful.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I have a good place to board my kitties. It's a dog kennel but the wife loves cats and there is a separate section of their kennel building just for the cats. They have 3 levels of cages with removable dividers. They can make a cage about 10 feet long for multiple cats. Or divide it up for smaller cages. All of them have shelves with cat beds at the back and hammocks for kitties that like hammocks. The litter boxes can all be removed without opening the doors to the cages. They also have patio doors across from the cages so the kitties can watch the squirrels and birds in the forest. I had one cat that didn't want to come home after I came to pick her up.


Well I can imagine sounds like kittie paradise!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Jynx I havent done hardanger for years. Im seriously thinking of it. I would have to sit so quietly now. Maybe its just what I need for a change. I dont know if my eyes would stand it, but unless I try I'll never know will I? As for you doing it, always remember if I can do it so can you :sm16: :sm24:


Just make sure you have a good light and a good magnifier for when you need it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but I can see some blue sky so perhaps things might brighten up. Some good news this morning, we have got our flight money back from the airline so apart from trying to sell this place, look for a new place, DH want me to find somewhere else for a holiday. Mind you if this place goes quickly we shall be in the middle of moving as well. No pressure then. See you all later. xx


I'm glad you got your money back. What if you did the research on a new place, and he picks a place for the holiday?


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Keep telling youngest DD she should be painting them and selling small ones to the tourist's... she just finished this cute badger.


This is so cute!!


----------



## binkbrice

I think I am going to move now! Hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are at in it!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I would definitely go without, can't stand cauli even disguised under cheese sauce. We had roast pork, roast potatoes and onions, stuffing and runner beans and gravy. I ate too much!! Also I cooked it. xx


I had two smallish slices of turkey, one white and one dark, cranberry sauce, mash potatoes and gravy and mixed vegetables of peas, corn and carrots. There was also a huge Muskoka salad with walnuts and strawberries on mixed greens. Dessert was a pumpkin spice ice cream cake and a lemon meringue pie. I stopped before I got so stuffed I couldn't move.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Even if I framed mine I wouldn't know where to hang them, I'd have to hire a gallery to show them. xx :sm09:


That wouldn't be so bad?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> The Motel was fine but I must have had some caff in my Starbucks decaffeinated because I hardly slept a wink! Just had brekkie in Mackie D's and we're on our way! Only there till Friday then Yeovil overnight on the way back. Catch you later, will keep an eye on that website!! Xxxx


Have a fun time. Sorry about the non-decaf decaf.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Looking forward to seeing your snowy mountain photo's. You are a champ at travelling Mav! xoxo


for you Trish


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and finish my laundry. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but I can see some blue sky so perhaps things might brighten up. Some good news this morning, we have got our flight money back from the airline so apart from trying to sell this place, look for a new place, DH want me to find somewhere else for a holiday. Mind you if this place goes quickly we shall be in the middle of moving as well. No pressure then. See you all later. xx


That's good news! You could suggest putting it towards your house buying/selling expenses!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Leaves are starting to fall. All news reports for my area say color is very poor this year because of the weather this summer.
> Door county might be an entirely different scene. Oh my, 95 is too hot especially in October. I think I would be using your pool today.


Our colours coming down to Cornwall were not as good as I had hoped, especially after seeing what Canada and USA had to offer!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I knew someone would take his side! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


That was a first! and probably a last.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks, I also enjoyed seeing the map. Our daughter lives 5 hours away from us. They always make the trip in one day.
> However, they are not on vacation/holiday. They are just sneaking here to get a few hugs and kisses from their grandkids.


I'm sure that is worth every gallon of gas they use!! We were reminiscing today about how we used to come down for a weekend!! We then worked out that I would have been 34 and DH would have been 49 when we did that! I think it says it all!!

This is where we are staying!

http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-3227.html, it's perfect!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I get the general idea. We have grade school, Jr. High or middle school and high school. This amounts to Kindergarten through 12th grade. Everyone does all of it, but you can test to go to some of the special emphasis schools, like fine arts, math and science, etc. OR you can apply to go to another school if it is not too crowded. This is sometimes abused by student athletes who are recruited to play football in a school district where they do not reside. A big deal in TX, where everyone loves their Friday Night Lights.... (HS football) Once you graduate from 12th grade, college is on your dime and you can apply to a state school or private one. Scholarships are available at either but not all types of scholarships at all schools. Livey is hoping for dual scholarships, athletic and scholastic and a little National Honor Society money wouldn't hurt either! Going out of state is always more expensive. Rachel never intended to stay in-state, but fell in love with Austin
> when we visited for a volley ball tournament so there she is....


I think I've got that, always had trouble working it out while watching USA TV shows!! :sm16: :sm04: xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> Or, in some cases, more nerve wracking! I do tend to knit and look out the side window more these days.
> 
> I've always made it a rule to ride shotgun and not ever sleep when DH is driving and we tend to go late into the night so it can be very tiring.


I'm not allowed to sleep. I have to keep him awake!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The Motel was fine but I must have had some caff in my Starbucks decaffeinated because I hardly slept a wink! Just had brekkie in Mackie D's and we're on our way! Only there till Friday then Yeovil overnight on the way back. Catch you later, will keep an eye on that website!! Xxxx


I did my clerical training in the big army barracks in Yeovil. There are some lovely sites around there.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Even if I framed mine I wouldn't know where to hang them, I'd have to hire a gallery to show them. xx :sm09:


Some would be worth it I'm sure.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you got your money back. What if you did the research on a new place, and he picks a place for the holiday?


We'd never get away. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Your notebook will be very useful. Remember to keep it updated. My smallish stash is mostly Red Heart Super Saver. Each color is sorted into it's own bin. Also have one bin for bulky, and one for light weights. I like having a bit of yarn in many colors and weights on hand for when I see a pattern and want to cast on immediately. Hate having to wait when the "knit me" bug bites. I only buy more expensive yarn if I have a specific project in mind.


I think that last comment is very important. How bad would it be to find some wonderful yarn stashed away and not knowing what to do with it. And what a waste of money.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I had two smallish slices of turkey, one white and one dark, cranberry sauce, mash potatoes and gravy and mixed vegetables of peas, corn and carrots. There was also a huge Muskoka salad with walnuts and strawberries on mixed greens. Dessert was a pumpkin spice ice cream cake and a lemon meringue pie. I stopped before I got so stuffed I couldn't move.


Sounds good. xx


----------



## London Girl

This is at the Lizard, the most southern part of the UK and DH's favourite place in the world!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> for you Trish


Lovely. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


not very difficult! I hate the hygienist though I love the results.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's good news! You could suggest putting it towards your house buying/selling expenses!!!xxxx


Some of it is my money, I wonder if I will get it back? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Our colours coming down to Cornwall were not as good as I had hoped, especially after seeing what Canada and USA had to offer!!! xxxx


You've been spoilt. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


sounds like a harem.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that is worth every gallon of gas they use!! We were reminiscing today about how we used to come down for a weekend!! We then worked out that I would have been 34 and DH would have been 49 when we did that! I think it says it all!!
> 
> This is where we are staying!
> 
> http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-3227.html, it's perfect!!


Look lovely and cute, have a good time. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


Oh my!!! They are beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that is worth every gallon of gas they use!! We were reminiscing today about how we used to come down for a weekend!! We then worked out that I would have been 34 and DH would have been 49 when we did that! I think it says it all!!
> 
> This is where we are staying!
> 
> http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-3227.html, it's perfect!!


It looks it. Coming home on Friday must feel too soon!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:08 pm EST and 17'C (63'F). It rained last night but is sunny today.
> We had Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's house yesterday and I bored everyone with unedited photos from my camera. I didn't realize until I had the turkey that I had not had anything to eat, except prezels and hummus, and one not-so-good sandwich from Starbucks in Calgary. The propeller plane ride was everything I hoped for, I just wished there had been less cloud. I was able to see the mountains in the gaps in the clouds. And see all the snow there. Snow in the mountains makes me happy, especially when I don't have to drive in it. There was chinook winds which the propeller plane had to fight against, which put us into the Calgary airport 1/2 hour late, so I only had time to go to the bathroom, grab a picture and a sandwich and get on the next plane, which was one of the luxurious Dreamliner jets. Lots of leg room and butt room in the seats. Unfortunately the flight was too short to serve meals, and the entertainment system kept malfunctioning. I got into Toronto about 6pm local time, took the UP Express, which is on rails but feels and sounds like a bus, not a train.
> When I got to Union Station, the lady at VIA rail told me I had missed the last train to Cobourg by minutes. So I took the GO (Government of Ontario) train, and had mum drive to the closest station to meet me. I ended up getting home around 9:30 pm, and went straight to bed.
> Bella-kitty started purring as soon as she saw me. Tazi and Princess were also happy to see me. Fluffy got big eyes and ran away. (Remember why I said he's named Fluffy ) :sm16:


Glad you made it back safely and happy you at least got to see the Rockies even if only through the clouds. They are truly stunning! Sorry about your multiple train trips, etc. Don't blame you a bit for hitting the bed as soon as you got home. Long day!!!! Enjoy your Thanksgiving day today. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is at the Lizard, the most southern part of the UK and DH's favourite place in the world!! Xxxx


truly scrumptious!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Off to have lunch with my mom on this sunny day. Thinking of you all. xoxox


I hope you have a good visit and lunch with your mom, Trish. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.


Ditto! Quite a talented young lady! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I had two smallish slices of turkey, one white and one dark, cranberry sauce, mash potatoes and gravy and mixed vegetables of peas, corn and carrots. There was also a huge Muskoka salad with walnuts and strawberries on mixed greens. Dessert was a pumpkin spice ice cream cake and a lemon meringue pie. I stopped before I got so stuffed I couldn't move.


Sounds delicious! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> for you Trish


Stunning!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that is worth every gallon of gas they use!! We were reminiscing today about how we used to come down for a weekend!! We then worked out that I would have been 34 and DH would have been 49 when we did that! I think it says it all!!
> 
> This is where we are staying!
> 
> http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-3227.html, it's perfect!!


That looks like a delightful place to be staying. I want to go there!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not allowed to sleep. I have to keep him awake!


That's how it works with us, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is at the Lizard, the most southern part of the UK and DH's favourite place in the world!! Xxxx


Yum!!! And great to see Mr. Pat! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car.  Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Islander said:


> Hope your appointment goes well and you're back home out of that traffic. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Result. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Glad it's all over for you and a good result x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad it's all over for you and a good result x


I see the new avatar is the true you - glass in hand. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the new avatar is the true you - glass in hand. xx :sm09:


Thank you, the photo was taken at my garden party in August. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Still not caught up with you all, except to say nice photos of elk, snowy mountains and Pat with his cream tea.

Creative Chaos was good today and nice to be back. Following that I had a phone call with a lady that is organizing a local arst and crafts festival next summer. I somehow seem to have got myself involved!!

Been catching up on 'office' work today and now have to think about getting ready for another felt making workshop I am running next Saturday.

AlsoMr P and I finalized how we are reorganizing my craftroom. It will involve taking out a built in wardrobe making good the walls, floor and ceiling and moving two very large dressers. :sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Still not caught up with you all, except to say nice photos of elk, snowy mountains and Pat with his cream tea.
> 
> Creative Chaos was good today and nice to be back. Following that I had a phone call with a lady that is organizing a local arst and crafts festival next summer. I somehow seem to have got myself involved!!
> 
> Been catching up on 'office' work today and now have to think about getting ready for another felt making workshop I am running next Saturday.
> 
> AlsoMr P and I finalized how we are reorganizing my craftroom. It will involve taking out a built in wardrobe making good the walls, floor and ceiling and moving two very large dressers. :sm06:


Sounds a big project, will there then be enough space for everything? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds a big project, will there then be enough space for everything? xx


It's going to be in the councils offices including the council chamber and also there will be marquees on the lawn outside. I'll know more after the first meeting later in the year. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It's going to be in the councils offices including the council chamber and also there will be marquees on the lawn outside. I'll know more after the first meeting later in the year. xx


I think our wires are crossed I meant you craft room it sounds like some serious renovations. xx


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> It's going to be in the councils offices including the council chamber and also there will be marquees on the lawn outside. I'll know more after the first meeting later in the year. xx


That's one very big craft room alteration!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I think our wires are crossed I meant you craft room it sounds like some serious renovations. xx


Oh yes. But Mr P agrees it's the best way to go.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> That's one very big craft room alteration!????????


 :sm12: ????


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the new avatar is the true you - glass in hand. xx :sm09:


It's a great photo! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> It's a great photo! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you. Night night x
Ps the Tunisian crochet shawlyou gave me was much as.ired this morning xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Night night x
> Ps the Tunisian crochet shawlyou gave me was much as.ired this morning xx


That's lovely to hear!!! So glad they liked it. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely to hear!!! So glad they liked it. :sm24: xxxooo


They did and so do I xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> They did and so do I xx


I'm so glad to hear that!!! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I think their estimates are off. Hopefully if there is enough resistance, your town will reduce the density. I'm surprised that the developer isn't going for big homes. That seems to be all that they are building in my area. Hang in there Polly.


Maybe they make more money with more small houses. I think their estimates are wrong too.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> My turn!!


Gorgeous ladies, shawl, display and cabin.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I finally got to the bottom of my holiday case and here is all the lovely yarn I came home with!!
> The only items I purchased were the Canada national parks celebration yarn, which you can see as bright green at one end. They produced a different skein for each of the Canadian Parks as a celebration of Canada's 150 years as a Federation. I also purchased the Noro yarn in The Loom, a fabulous yarn shop which Trish was kind enough to take us to. The rest of the yarn was lovely gifts from my fellow travellers, who were much too generous but whose gifts are very much appreciated and for which I thank them from the bottom of my heart!!


Nice collection. Do you knit brioche or want to learn? I got a book but haven't tried yet. When I went to my storage unit I found 5 skeins of yarn...old brands and a kit to knit a shawl with a burnt brown colored yarn. Not sure what size it will make. I don't recall buying it. I was concerned that a box that had 4 long stem glasses was empty. There is a sewing machine in a box with the inside packing foam intact. Might be a Singer I used when I first began sewing on electric machine. I learned on mom's treadle.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Whoever told me to go to the Capilano Suspension bridge would have been unfriended on Facebook, if I was on Facebook. 3 buses arrived when I got there. They ran on the bridge, blocked the bridge, swayed the bridge and generally made it uncomfortable. And they wouldn't listen to the operator, who kept telling them to stop and move on. I think I should have gone on the gondola ride up Grouse Mountain instead. There were Beavertails at the top of that.
> The day wasn't a total loss. I found yarn only one bus ride out of the downtown, and some lovely people at Wet Coast Wools. They didn't have time to wind the yarn for me as I wanted to catch the next bus back downtown, but where there is a will there is a way.


Oh my!!! That bridge scares me.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Would he do a thing like that? xx????????


If he's like my dog he would. I have a purse made of canvas like fabric and the other day she unzipped it and got candy which she ate. I found the wrapper. So I put it far from the sofa where she likes to rest and today I came home and she had the purse on the couch about 4 feet away from where I had8o put it and had unzippered the outside pocket and taken two small gummy candy bags, eaten one and the other was on the floor next to the wrapper. Last week she got peanut and ms from my other purse. She must has pick pocketted it while I napped on the couch next to her. Grrr. Good luck with your yarn..


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment butter wouldn't melt....


I love him. So contented.im sure an angel like him wouldn't touch your yarn ever hmmm.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some more holiday pictures...


I can only imagine how you got on and off those saddles. Here comes Suzi so I have to give her some tlc...


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw
> 
> Bentley says thank you xx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm in love.hes so handsome
Click to expand...


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Rained pretty good here today. Mr. J's scooter tire has a flat and he was trying to twist my arm to go into the Lake and get a patch kit. It wasn't a dire emergency and besides that, I know I would melt! Kept the fire going all day instead.
> My neighbour is going to Vancouver for a few days and I'm to look after her cat... I even got presents for it. I'd better do a good job! Very cool teapot and mug for my Yorkshire tea.
> Hope everyone's day went well. xoxoxo


That teapot is sooocute. Made me smile


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Glad you didn't end up cancelling, it's the kind of thing I would have done and then regretted it


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Oh my!!! That bridge scares me.


Me too!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> for you Trish


Those photo's leave me breathless... how beautiful!


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I think that last comment is very important. How bad would it be to find some wonderful yarn stashed away and not knowing what to do with it. And what a waste of money.


I found some money in my purse while the sisters were here, and thought they or my best friend had left it. Did you do that sister's? Best friend said no... if that's the case I'm getting "strange" :sm06: 
Mental note to self.... next I leave myself money, it should be a bigger amount!!! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> This is at the Lizard, the most southern part of the UK and DH's favourite place in the world!! Xxxx


Mouthwatering and a view too! xoxo
Food keeps DH's happy doesn't it.... :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Some of it is my money, I wonder if I will get it back? xxxx


Take it all sister! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> sounds like a harem.


Exactly that! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my!!! They are beautiful! xxxooo


And tasty too... did I just say that? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you have a good visit and lunch with your mom, Trish. xxxooo


It was a surprise visit Pam with a traditional thanksgiving plate but with chicken. I think it make her day and she ate every bit of it. And that made me happy! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Now show that smile off! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the new avatar is the true you - glass in hand. xx :sm09:


Not always, quite often she has a felting needle... so be careful! :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, the photo was taken at my garden party in August. xx


You look happy, I like it! xoxox


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> If he's like my dog he would. I have a purse made of canvas like fabric and the other day she unzipped it and got candy which she ate. I found the wrapper. So I put it far from the sofa where she likes to rest and today I came home and she had the purse on the couch about 4 feet away from where I had8o put it and had unzippered the outside pocket and taken two small gummy candy bags, eaten one and the other was on the floor next to the wrapper. Last week she got peanut and ms from my other purse. She must has pick pocketted it while I napped on the couch next to her. Grrr. Good luck with your yarn..


Your dog is far to smart Polly! xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> for you Trish


Breath taking photos......but I would have hated that flight only been on a plane once and as if you couldn't guess I did not like it!


----------



## binkbrice

I have been going through my patterns today, I was looking for my lady sunny side pattern and found it, and I found the baby sunny side and cast on, like I don't have enough projects going already, but I did ten rows and I did about that on a swatch so I can see if I can make snaps work or not!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Some of it is my money, I wonder if I will get it back? xxxx


You jolly well should! ???? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> sounds like a harem.


Wow, that's a lotta elk!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Me too, so good!


Just found the elk pics, I am so far behind! Beautiful pictures of beautiful animals! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Me too.
> 
> Morning everyone. Keeping up on your news, just not commenting much, sorry. Have a good day one and all


Same here, the photos are all fantastic!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You jolly well should! ???? xxxx


What should happen and what will happen are two entirely different matters. What you up to today? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly overcast Falmouth! We are off to St. Ives shortly, the weather is often better there. Had a very comfortable night's sleep so raring to go now!! Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly overcast Falmouth! We are off to St. Ives shortly, the weather is often better there. Had a very comfortable night's sleep so raring to go now!! Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxx


Crossed e-mail again. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> we have frequently said wouldn't it be good to get ALL of us together - to include Ziang it would have to be somewhere in the Mediterranean. Anyone know anyone with a ginormous yacht?


I could begin saving now for the Mediterranean, just give me a few years! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Only just up having breakfast again! Had to take an antihistamine during the night and now I an decidedly dopey. Having some strong coffee and then a shower to wake me up. Then I think I will have a walk into town and see if I can get something done with my hair.

I have quickly read through all your emails, but sorry I've not replied yet. Hi to you all and I will try to respond later. Love you all. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all from a damp Wales, been busy in the kitchen. Our house is now officially for sale, it's on the internet this morning. Now waiting for the queues of people to come and see it and want it. :sm23: :sm23: See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. My bed is on the line (hung my sheets out to dry) and Im going off to over 60's. Then I need to go to the shops. Hope you all have a fantastic day. Speak to you all later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> If he's like my dog he would. I have a purse made of canvas like fabric and the other day she unzipped it and got candy which she ate. I found the wrapper. So I put it far from the sofa where she likes to rest and today I came home and she had the purse on the couch about 4 feet away from where I had8o put it and had unzippered the outside pocket and taken two small gummy candy bags, eaten one and the other was on the floor next to the wrapper. Last week she got peanut and ms from my other purse. She must has pick pocketted it while I napped on the couch next to her. Grrr. Good luck with your yarn..


She's a little devil! I like her though I wouldn't leave sweets around!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and foggy. Nice day today. I'm just munching on a breakfast pastry then I'm running off to work. (blech) I still don't have all my stuff unpacked and put back where it belongs. Hopefully that will happen over the next couple of days.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a damp Wales, been busy in the kitchen. Our house is now officially for sale, it's on the internet this morning. Now waiting for the queues of people to come and see it and want it. :sm23: :sm23: See you later. xx


I'm hoping for huge queues and a lot of interest, then it will sell quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Only just up having breakfast again! Had to take an antihistamine during the night and now I an decidedly dopey. Having some strong coffee and then a shower to wake me up. Then I think I will have a walk into town and see if I can get something done with my hair.
> 
> I have quickly read through all your emails, but sorry I've not replied yet. Hi to you all and I will try to respond later. Love you all. xx


Funny, I needed one too. My sinuses and ears don't like being home.
My hair is a rats nest. I didn't have to use my detangler once while I was away.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have been going through my patterns today, I was looking for my lady sunny side pattern and found it, and I found the baby sunny side and cast on, like I don't have enough projects going already, but I did ten rows and I did about that on a swatch so I can see if I can make snaps work or not!!


Startitus is catchy. I have it too. I have a bunch of projects laying around and I keep starting more. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It was a surprise visit Pam with a traditional thanksgiving plate but with chicken. I think it make her day and she ate every bit of it. And that made me happy! xoxo


That sounds like a good visit.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I found some money in my purse while the sisters were here, and thought they or my best friend had left it. Did you do that sister's? Best friend said no... if that's the case I'm getting "strange" :sm06:
> Mental note to self.... next I leave myself money, it should be a bigger amount!!! :sm08:


Join the rest of us. I found $10 bill will turning out my pockets for the wash. I don't usually put money in my pockets, I do have a purse. ??


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Oh my!!! That bridge scares me.


Heights don't scare me so long as there is something solid under my feet. Well, the bridge was solid enough. But it was worse than a boat bucking waves. My ankle hurt after crossing it twice.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Nice collection. Do you knit brioche or want to learn? I got a book but haven't tried yet. When I went to my storage unit I found 5 skeins of yarn...old brands and a kit to knit a shawl with a burnt brown colored yarn. Not sure what size it will make. I don't recall buying it. I was concerned that a box that had 4 long stem glasses was empty. There is a sewing machine in a box with the inside packing foam intact. Might be a Singer I used when I first began sewing on electric machine. I learned on mom's treadle.


Bonus. Found yarn. I like when that happens.


----------



## nitz8catz

My pastry is done and I need to run now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

You have a talented dog. Probably gets into things that are not good for her.


jollypolly said:


> If he's like my dog he would. I have a purse made of canvas like fabric and the other day she unzipped it and got candy which she ate. I found the wrapper. So I put it far from the sofa where she likes to rest and today I came home and she had the purse on the couch about 4 feet away from where I had8o put it and had unzippered the outside pocket and taken two small gummy candy bags, eaten one and the other was on the floor next to the wrapper. Last week she got peanut and ms from my other purse. She must has pick pocketted it while I napped on the couch next to her. Grrr. Good luck with your yarn..


----------



## jinx

Lucky you. Many people have the opposite problem. Money seems to disappear from their purse.


Islander said:


> I found some money in my purse while the sisters were here, and thought they or my best friend had left it. Did you do that sister's? Best friend said no... if that's the case I'm getting "strange" :sm06:
> Mental note to self.... next I leave myself money, it should be a bigger amount!!! :sm08:


----------



## jinx

How wonderful of you. I find making others happy is the best kind of happiness for ourselves.


Islander said:


> It was a surprise visit Pam with a traditional thanksgiving plate but with chicken. I think it make her day and she ate every bit of it. And that made me happy! xoxo


----------



## jinx

Hope your finding St. Ives as lovely as you expected.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly overcast Falmouth! We are off to St. Ives shortly, the weather is often better there. Had a very comfortable night's sleep so raring to go now!! Catch you all later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the dopiness has worn off and the need for the antihistamine is gone. Meds almost always have a plus side and a minus side.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Only just up having breakfast again! Had to take an antihistamine during the night and now I an decidedly dopey. Having some strong coffee and then a shower to wake me up. Then I think I will have a walk into town and see if I can get something done with my hair.
> 
> I have quickly read through all your emails, but sorry I've not replied yet. Hi to you all and I will try to respond later. Love you all. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A line of people wanting to buy it would be a good thing. They could start a bidding war and raise the price.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a damp Wales, been busy in the kitchen. Our house is now officially for sale, it's on the internet this morning. Now waiting for the queues of people to come and see it and want it. :sm23: :sm23: See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for explaining how your bed got on the line. I had vivid images of your actual bed swinging in the breeze.
Hope you enjoy over 60"s.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. My bed is on the line (hung my sheets out to dry) and Im going off to over 60's. Then I need to go to the shops. Hope you all have a fantastic day. Speak to you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Work, think you will still remember how to do that?


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and foggy. Nice day today. I'm just munching on a breakfast pastry then I'm running off to work. (blech) I still don't have all my stuff unpacked and put back where it belongs. Hopefully that will happen over the next couple of days.


----------



## jinx

The last time I found money was many years ago. The garbage was in a clear plastic bag. As I picked it up to carry it out to the bin I thought there was something near the bottom that looked from money. Almost did not bother dumping the mess into another bag. However, I found two $20.00 bills. No one claimed them. Hmmm.


nitz8catz said:


> Join the rest of us. I found $10 bill will turning out my pockets for the wash. I don't usually put money in my pockets, I do have a purse. ??


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. A line of people wanting to buy it would be a good thing. They could start a bidding war and raise the price.


Now that would be a result. xx


----------



## jinx

I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It was a surprise visit Pam with a traditional thanksgiving plate but with chicken. I think it make her day and she ate every bit of it. And that made me happy! xoxo


That's great, Trish, that you had such a good visit with her. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and foggy. Nice day today. I'm just munching on a breakfast pastry then I'm running off to work. (blech) I still don't have all my stuff unpacked and put back where it belongs. Hopefully that will happen over the next couple of days.


Be safe! Sorry you have to go back to work, though! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping for huge queues and a lot of interest, then it will sell quickly.


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Startitus is catchy. I have it too. I have a bunch of projects laying around and I keep starting more. :sm17:


I'm in that same boat!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Join the rest of us. I found $10 bill will turning out my pockets for the wash. I don't usually put money in my pockets, I do have a purse. ??


Speaking of pockets, did your jacket arrive yet? I don't expect so, but it should be arriving in the next week or two. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


That's wonderful, Jinx, having time like that with Lilly and happy she wanted to learn and that she got it with her great great grandmother's needles. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That's wonderful, Jinx, having time like that with Lilly and happy she wanted to learn and that she got it with her great great grandmother's needles. Well done! xxxooo


I hope my granddaughters become interested; daughters have never been curious, but I didn't do much knitting and crocheting when they were little.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope my granddaughters become interested; daughters have never been curious, but I didn't do much knitting and crocheting when they were little.


Hopefully for you the younger ones will be interested. It's such a joy to share our crafts with others. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a damp Wales, been busy in the kitchen. Our house is now officially for sale, it's on the internet this morning. Now waiting for the queues of people to come and see it and want it. :sm23: :sm23: See you later. xx


Hope you get loads and positive viewings xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the dopiness has worn off and the need for the antihistamine is gone. Meds almost always have a plus side and a minus side.


Been for a walk down town and had my hair cut. Feeling more awake now. Thanks xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and foggy. Nice day today. I'm just munching on a breakfast pastry then I'm running off to work. (blech) I still don't have all my stuff unpacked and put back where it belongs. Hopefully that will happen over the next couple of days.


Hope all is calm at work and you get some knitting time. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Not always, quite often she has a felting needle... so be careful! :sm09: xoxox


Havent5 done any since I 've been back but I have sorted all my tops out and they look yummy. Miss you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Jacky just had a look at house details. It's beautifully presented. Hope all goes ok xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been for a walk down town and had my hair cut. Feeling more awake now. Thanks xxxx


That's good! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Jacky just had a look at house details. It's beautifully presented. Hope all goes ok xxxxx


Looks quite good doesn't it? We were lucky the sun was out while she took the photos, now we just have to wait. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a damp Wales, been busy in the kitchen. Our house is now officially for sale, it's on the internet this morning. Now waiting for the queues of people to come and see it and want it. :sm23: :sm23: See you later. xx


Woohoo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks quite good doesn't it? We were lucky the sun was out while she took the photos, now we just have to wait. xx


That's the hard bit. Keep yourself busy knitting xx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Startitus is catchy. I have it too. I have a bunch of projects laying around and I keep starting more. :sm17:


I know now I just need to catch finishitus!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


A good age to learn to knit. Now she needs to knit something simple to give her the edge. There's nothing breeds success like success.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Trish, that you had such a good visit with her. xxxooo


It was, After 35 years I still miss my Mum. I like to think she would be proud of me, and the things I do.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Join the rest of us. I found $10 bill will turning out my pockets for the wash. I don't usually put money in my pockets, I do have a purse. ??


Where dare I ask then do you put money if not in your Pockets or a purse?


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope my granddaughters become interested; daughters have never been curious, but I didn't do much knitting and crocheting when they were little.


My grandsons want to be able to knit but don't really have the patience to persevere if the smallest thing goes wrong. My granddaughters aren't remotely interested, nor in crochet which their mother does.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I know now I just need to catch finishitus!


unless it follows straight on from mygoshIloveknittingthispatternitis, that disease doesn't exist.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


Aw that is so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> It was, After 35 years I still miss my Mum. I like to think she would be proud of me, and the things I do.


I don't see how she couldn't be proud of you I know we are and so lucky to know you!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> unless it follows straight on from mygoshIloveknittingthispatternitis, that disease doesn't exist.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks quite good doesn't it? We were lucky the sun was out while she took the photos, now we just have to wait. xx


Is there a web address I can look too? I need ideas on how to stage our house after the decluttering.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there a web address I can look too? I need ideas on how to stage our house after the decluttering.


Try - rightmove.co.uk type in Rhayader in place and tick last 24 hours, it's the only one to come up at the moment.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That's the hard bit. Keep yourself busy knitting xx


Or if that doesn't work, tossing and/or packing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I know now I just need to catch finishitus!


Me, too, although I have completed a couple of things that now are in the blocking pile. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I don't see how she couldn't be proud of you I know we are and so lucky to know you!!


Thank you but I'm a much better person now than when I was a much-loved spoiled brat. Capricorn!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Try - rightmove.co.uk type in Rhayader in place and tick last 24 hours, it's the only one to come up at the moment.xx


What a wonderful property! The photos are great, Jacky! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you (well, not when I'm knitting or walking). :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful property! The photos are great, Jacky! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you (well, not when I'm knitting or walking). :sm24: xxxooo


Glad you like the place. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Take it easy for a while. A fall like that can be very traumatic for a couple of days.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Oh dear not the best of days, glad you're not too badly hurt, you might be sore tomorrow and no holiday money not good. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


you lost me girl.... :sm16: doesnt take a lot though


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Sorry to hear that. Nasty shock. Hope you are not to badly hurt. Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Oh, no! So glad you're okay, but you're right - just not your day today! Sending you many warm, healing, gentle, comforting hugs!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm seeing spots...


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you like the place. xx :sm24:


I think it's great. I wish you a quick and pain-free sale. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm seeing spots...


Oh, I just want to rub his belly!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I'm seeing spots...


Modesty is definitely not his middle name. :sm23: :sm16: xx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Aww Susan take care of yourself


----------



## jinx

I agreed with that. I suggested a scarf for Barbie doll. She thought she would rather knit herself a sweater.


SaxonLady said:


> A good age to learn to knit. Now she needs to knit something simple to give her the edge. There's nothing breeds success like success.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Try - rightmove.co.uk type in Rhayader in place and tick last 24 hours, it's the only one to come up at the moment.xx


http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/find.html?searchType=SALE&locationIdentifier=REGION%5E1122&insId=1&radius=0.0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&minBedrooms=&maxBedrooms=&displayPropertyType=&maxDaysSinceAdded=1&_includeSSTC=on&sortByPriceDescending=&primaryDisplayPropertyType=&secondaryDisplayPropertyType=&oldDisplayPropertyType=&oldPrimaryDisplayPropertyType=&newHome=&auction=false


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had two smallish slices of turkey, one white and one dark, cranberry sauce, mash potatoes and gravy and mixed vegetables of peas, corn and carrots. There was also a huge Muskoka salad with walnuts and strawberries on mixed greens. Dessert was a pumpkin spice ice cream cake and a lemon meringue pie. I stopped before I got so stuffed I couldn't move.


Sadly, I seldom stop before I get to that stage!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm15: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I agreed with that. I suggested a scarf for Barbie doll. She thought she would rather knit herself a sweater.


You gotta love that kind of ambition!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It looks it. Coming home on Friday must feel too soon!


Yes, indeed but DH is so limited as to what he can do although I have to say that he's done really well so far!!He managed to walk right round the 'island' in St Ives and really enjoyed it. Needless to say, it is 705 pm and he is a sleep on the sofa!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sadly, I seldom stop before I get to that stage!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm15: xxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


That's just how I always feel, I'd rather have a baby!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear you got knocked down. Glad there is no serious injuries. Surprised the boys stayed around. Good for them on that point.


grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Still not caught up with you all, except to say nice photos of elk, snowy mountains and Pat with his cream tea.
> 
> Creative Chaos was good today and nice to be back. Following that I had a phone call with a lady that is organizing a local arst and crafts festival next summer. I somehow seem to have got myself involved!!
> 
> Been catching up on 'office' work today and now have to think about getting ready for another felt making workshop I am running next Saturday.
> 
> AlsoMr P and I finalized how we are reorganizing my craftroom. It will involve taking out a built in wardrobe making good the walls, floor and ceiling and moving two very large dressers. :sm06:


Didn't know that was on the cards, is that before or after the kitchen?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think our wires are crossed I meant you craft room it sounds like some serious renovations. xx


Yeah, she had me going for a minute there too!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Nice collection. Do you knit brioche or want to learn? I got a book but haven't tried yet. When I went to my storage unit I found 5 skeins of yarn...old brands and a kit to knit a shawl with a burnt brown colored yarn. Not sure what size it will make. I don't recall buying it. I was concerned that a box that had 4 long stem glasses was empty. There is a sewing machine in a box with the inside packing foam intact. Might be a Singer I used when I first began sewing on electric machine. I learned on mom's treadle.


I haven't done any brioche yet so I thought the book will help me learn! Must be interesting opening these boxes when you never know what might be inside!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have said that to a dentist. He said he has heard that many times throughout his career. As I was leaving the office a nervous woman came in and said she "was so nervous and frightened of the dentist that she would rather have a baby."
Dentist and I cracked up laughing and she looked at us like we were wacko.


London Girl said:


> That's just how I always feel, I'd rather have a baby!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I found some money in my purse while the sisters were here, and thought they or my best friend had left it. Did you do that sister's? Best friend said no... if that's the case I'm getting "strange" :sm06:
> Mental note to self.... next I leave myself money, it should be a bigger amount!!! :sm08:


Not me, although I would have loved to have left you such a nice surprise!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Heights don't scare me so long as there is something solid under my feet. Well, the bridge was solid enough. But it was worse than a boat bucking waves. My ankle hurt after crossing it twice.


I thought of you yesterday when my heel started hurting after driving so far!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope your finding St. Ives as lovely as you expected.


Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


Oh bless her, she sounds delightful! You just have to get her to keep practicing now!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Didn't know that was on the cards, is that before or after the kitchen?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxx


Kitchen will be done sometime? Mr P is in the mood to knock out some old wardrobes in my craft room so I can put a dresser in there which will hold more of my stash. X


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


Nice pics xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I thought of you yesterday when my heel started hurting after driving so far!! xxxx


Ouch. Ill come and drive for you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I have said that to a dentist. He said he has heard that many times throughout his career. As I was leaving the office a nervous woman came in and said she "was so nervous and frightened of the dentist that she would rather have a baby."
> Dentist and I cracked up laughing and she looked at us like we were wacko.


How cruel of you???? I would have laughed too. Poor lady.xxxxxxxxxxx
Ps only joking. Nice you could have a laugh with your dentist ????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I just want to rub his belly!!!!! xxxooo


Did it for you and he's now purring very LOUDLY xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I haven't done any brioche yet so I thought the book will help me learn! Must be interesting opening these boxes when you never know what might be inside!!! xxxx


I did a one day workshop on it. Can't remember a thing now!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I agreed with that. I suggested a scarf for Barbie doll. She thought she would rather knit herself a sweater.


Nothing like aiming high. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I haven't done any brioche yet so I thought the book will help me learn! Must be interesting opening these boxes when you never know what might be inside!!! xxxx


While I remember thanks for the parcel from Trish, it was a lovely surprise, like Christmas, well better than Christmas 'cause I had something to open. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes, indeed but DH is so limited as to what he can do although I have to say that he's done really well so far!!He managed to walk right round the 'island' in St Ives and really enjoyed it. Needless to say, it is 705 pm and he is a sleep on the sofa!! xxx


Bless!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


I love the little Cornish beaches. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I thought of you yesterday when my heel started hurting after driving so far!! xxxx


My ankle was really hurting by the time I got home Saturday!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Did it for you and he's now purring very LOUDLY xx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the visual. Interesting law. What is the pasty filled with meat or sweets?


London Girl said:


> Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh bless her, she sounds delightful! You just have to get her to keep practicing now!! xxxx


\

You are correct. She is delightful. :sm02: I do not see her enough during the school year. Her mom only crochets and is not interested in knitting. I believe I can show her dad how to cast on as I did not have success teaching her that yet. He is a good dad and usually will do or learn anything to help her out.


----------



## binkbrice

I got more goodies in the mail today


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


Oh pretty xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> \
> 
> You are correct. She is delightful. :sm02: I do not see her enough during the school year. Her mom only crochets and is not interested in knitting. I believe I can show her dad how to cast on as I did not have success teaching her that yet. He is a good dad and usually will do or learn anything to help her out.


What a nice Dad. My DD is not interested in handicrafts but luckily LM is xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


 :sm24: it all looks like fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks for the visual. Interesting law. What is the pasty filled with meat or sweets?


Traditionally I think it's s meat, potato and onion. Not sure if Apple was put in one end to give a main and dessert in one pastry.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


Wonderful goodies! Those little zipper pulls (?) are adorable and the yarn looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful goodies! Those little zipper pulls (?) are adorable and the yarn looks lovely! xxxooo


I use them as progress keepers because I already lost 2 being zipper pulls!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I use them as progress keepers because I already lost 2 being zipper pulls!


I think they will make great stitch markers (progress keepers). They are so cute!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/find.html?searchType=SALE&locationIdentifier=REGION%5E1122&insId=1&radius=0.0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&minBedrooms=&maxBedrooms=&displayPropertyType=&maxDaysSinceAdded=1&_includeSSTC=on&sortByPriceDescending=&primaryDisplayPropertyType=&secondaryDisplayPropertyType=&oldDisplayPropertyType=&oldPrimaryDisplayPropertyType=&newHome=&auction=false


Wow, so much space. It's displayed well and hopefully will sell quickly.


----------



## binkbrice

It is raining again it started Saturday night when I was almost home and pretty much has rained since!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It is raining again it started Saturday night when I was almost home and pretty much has rained since!


We're getting some rain here again today. Not much yet, but more on the way this evening. Mr. Ric is almost done with what he needs to do on the roof at the rental house before the City can inspect and we can get the roofers in to finish it up. Just need a few more dry days! The rest of the work will be done indoors, so it can rain all it wants to then! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


Ooooh key rings. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, so much space. It's displayed well and hopefully will sell quickly.


Glad you found it, part of the trouble is all that outside space, just haven't got the energy for it any more. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you found it, part of the trouble is all that outside space, just haven't got the energy for it any more. xx


I totally understand.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting some rain here again today. Not much yet, but more on the way this evening. Mr. Ric is almost done with what he needs to do on the roof at the rental house before the City can inspect and we can get the roofers in to finish it up. Just need a few more dry days! The rest of the work will be done indoors, so it can rain all it wants to then! xxxooo


Hope the rain keeps of so Mr Ric and roofers can finish. Xxxx


----------



## jinx

The same with my daughter. They say the crafting gene skips a generation. I keep hoping Lilly's mom will appreciate crafting more when her two year old goes to school.


PurpleFi said:


> What a nice Dad. My DD is not interested in handicrafts but luckily LM is xx[/quote


----------



## jinx

I think I would get buyers remorse if I gave up such a beautiful large home with it's beautiful acreage.


RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, so much space. It's displayed well and hopefully will sell quickly.


----------



## jinx

Hoping for dry weather for you. Glad to hear that so much progress is being made on the house.


Miss Pam said:


> We're getting some rain here again today. Not much yet, but more on the way this evening. Mr. Ric is almost done with what he needs to do on the roof at the rental house before the City can inspect and we can get the roofers in to finish it up. Just need a few more dry days! The rest of the work will be done indoors, so it can rain all it wants to then! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Oh yeah, all the lawn mowing and shepherding.


Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you found it, part of the trouble is all that outside space, just haven't got the energy for it any more. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I think I would get buyers remorse if I gave up such a beautiful large home with it's beautiful acreage.


Not if you'd had 6 years splitting logs, trying to keep the garden under control , the house in order and had two major medical emergencies mile from the nearest hospital. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh yeah, all the lawn moving and shepherding.


Oh yes I forgot the annual sheep chasing. xx


----------



## jinx

You certainly have good reasons to move. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Not if you'd had 6 years splitting logs, trying to keep the garden under control , the house in order and had two major medical emergencies mile from the nearest hospital. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the rain keeps of so Mr Ric and roofers can finish. Xxxx


Thanks! Me, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hoping for dry weather for you. Glad to hear that so much progress is being made on the house.


Thanks, Jinx! xxxooo


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Traditionally I think it's s meat, potato and onion. Not sure if Apple was put in one end to give a main and dessert in one pastry.


According to my Cornish born friend now in her 90's it was traditionally beef, potato onion and swede. Her grandmother taught her to make them and there was never any desert in them but she'd heard that rumour when she (her grandmother)was a girl. That doesn't mean that they were never ever made that way though. Either way they were a good filling meal for the tin miners.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The same with my daughter. They say the crafting gene skips a generation. I keep hoping Lilly's mom will appreciate crafting more when her two year old goes to school.
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice Dad. My DD is not interested in handicrafts but luckily LM is xx[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Although my DD is not crafty she is very artistic in music and drama and LM and her brother have inherited that too. X
Click to expand...


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Although my DD is not crafty she is very artistic in music and drama and LM and her brother have inherited that too. X


Music and drama are another form of creativity , just different from needlecraft. LM can learn lots about needle rafts from you, she's very lucky.


----------



## jinx

I learn more things on visiting with everyone in connections. Google says swede is a rutabaga to me.
A Swedish turnip. It sounded tasty until the swede was added. Thanks for the info.


martina said:


> According to my Cornish born friend now in her 90's it was traditionally beef, potato onion and swede. Her grandmother taught her to make them and there was never any desert in them but she'd heard that rumour when she (her grandmother)was a girl. That doesn't mean that they were never ever made that way though. Either way they were a good filling meal for the tin miners.


----------



## jinx

Our daughters seem to have a lot in common. My daughter was in all the musical when she was in school.
Did not follow up on it as she said she did not feel she had a calling. I am amazed at how musical she is as I am completely tone deaf. People request me to sing, "Far, far, away."


PurpleFi said:


> Although my DD is not crafty she is very artistic in music and drama and LM and her brother have inherited that too. X


----------



## martina

jinx said:


> Our daughters seem to have a lot in common. My daughter was in all the musical when she was in school.
> Did not follow up on it as she said she did not feel she had a calling. I am amazed at how musical she is as I am completely tone deaf. People request me to sing, "Far, far, away."


I get that sort of request when I sing too. My younger son is musical too.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Our daughters seem to have a lot in common. My daughter was in all the musical when she was in school.
> Did not follow up on it as she said she did not feel she had a calling. I am amazed at how musical she is as I am completely tone deaf. People request me to sing, "Far, far, away."


I get asked that too, I cannot hit a note. I really dislike when it comes to plays at school and that season is coming up at a gallop :sm03:


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


Sorry you've been rough but glad you're feeling brighter now, a bit of retail therapy never hurts. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. DH has gone off to do lots of errands so will have a bit of peace this morning. Not sure what I am going to do with it although I should do some washing, we'll see. Back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> According to my Cornish born friend now in her 90's it was traditionally beef, potato onion and swede. Her grandmother taught her to make them and there was never any desert in them but she'd heard that rumour when she (her grandmother)was a girl. That doesn't mean that they were never ever made that way though. Either way they were a good filling meal for the tin miners.


Think there must be different family variations to this one. When I lived in Cornwall in the 60s my friend's mother always made a sweet and savoury one for her husband who was a farmer. Maybe the tin miners didn't like desserts :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Still finding it hard to wake up in the mornings but sleeping better. Got some washing on the go and then I am going to empty out another cupboard so Mr P can get demolishing. Going to the supermarket and then fish and chips for lunch. WI tonight. A heal and beauty session (some hope) I shall take my crochet.

Chris, so sorry to hear that you have not been good. Sendig you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its peeing down but its not cold. Could be a knitting day. Im still 20 pages behind. I shall catch up dont you worry. Just saying that, Ive had a txt from Marg to have a cup of tea. She likes to get up here because hubby drives her wild somedays hahaha. Its natural isnt it. ? See you all later.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its peeing down but its not cold. Could be a knitting day. Im still 20 pages behind. I shall catch up dont you worry. Just saying that, Ive had a txt from Marg to have a cup of tea. She likes to get up here because hubby drives her wild somedays hahaha. Its natural isnt it. ? See you all later.


I could come an join you too xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Still finding it hard to wake up in the mornings but sleeping better. Got some washing on the go and then I am going to empty out another cupboard so Mr P can get demolishing. Going to the supermarket and then fish and chips for lunch. WI tonight. A heal and beauty session (some hope) I shall take my crochet.
> 
> Chris, so sorry to hear that you have not been good. Sendig you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


A heal and beauty pampering and crochet sounds just right.
Don't work too hard on the cupboard emptying.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


Sorry you had a bad week. This week will be better. Especially with retail therapy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Although my DD is not crafty she is very artistic in music and drama and LM and her brother have inherited that too. X





jinx said:


> Our daughters seem to have a lot in common. My daughter was in all the musical when she was in school.
> Did not follow up on it as she said she did not feel she had a calling. I am amazed at how musical she is as I am completely tone deaf. People request me to sing, "Far, far, away."


My DD is a fine artist and crocheter, but is tone deaf and too loud. No musical bones in her body.
I used to be in the school band and played flute and some piano.
Funny how genes work.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the rain keeps of so Mr Ric and roofers can finish. Xxxx


Rain, rain, go away.
Keep Mr Ric dry another day. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting some rain here again today. Not much yet, but more on the way this evening. Mr. Ric is almost done with what he needs to do on the roof at the rental house before the City can inspect and we can get the roofers in to finish it up. Just need a few more dry days! The rest of the work will be done indoors, so it can rain all it wants to then! xxxooo


Unfortunately, it sounds like everyone is getting rain today.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I use them as progress keepers because I already lost 2 being zipper pulls!





Miss Pam said:


> I think they will make great stitch markers (progress keepers). They are so cute!!! xxxooo


They are cute. Where did you find them, Binky?


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> \
> 
> You are correct. She is delightful. :sm02: I do not see her enough during the school year. Her mom only crochets and is not interested in knitting. I believe I can show her dad how to cast on as I did not have success teaching her that yet. He is a good dad and usually will do or learn anything to help her out.


Great dad.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes it was lovely thanks jinx, and quite busy for this time of the year. Lots of dogs on holiday with their owners as you can't take dogs on our beaches between Easter day and 1st October. Here's some pics for you!!


Lovely beach pics. The long lines on the boats were interesting. Our boats are tied to floats in the water that rise and fall with the tide.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I'm seeing spots...


Bentley is a LONG kitty. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/find.html?searchType=SALE&locationIdentifier=REGION%5E1122&insId=1&radius=0.0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&minBedrooms=&maxBedrooms=&displayPropertyType=&maxDaysSinceAdded=1&_includeSSTC=on&sortByPriceDescending=&primaryDisplayPropertyType=&secondaryDisplayPropertyType=&oldDisplayPropertyType=&oldPrimaryDisplayPropertyType=&newHome=&auction=false


Nice. I hope you get lots of action from that ad.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, indeed but DH is so limited as to what he can do although I have to say that he's done really well so far!!He managed to walk right round the 'island' in St Ives and really enjoyed it. Needless to say, it is 705 pm and he is a sleep on the sofa!! xxx


He's just recharging his batteries for the next day.
Enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


I'm so sorry. I hope you're not hurting too badly today.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


Hi Mav, sorry about all the hassle at work. Mr P had similar and he persuaded the bosses to offer him an early retirement package. Perhaps you could do the same? Xx miss you xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Mav, sorry about all the hassle at work. Mr P had similar and he persuaded the bosses to offer him an early retirement package. Perhaps you could do the same? Xx miss you xxx


If they are trying to save money, they won't want to give me a package. More likely, they'll try to set me up in a similar situation. I'm just trying to stay out of view. Only 2 more years until my pension is locked-in.


----------



## jinx

Sorry things are going so poorly for you. Glad today is better. Hoping tomorrow is even better.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Why don't you sit and knit a bit while you decide what to do.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and windy Wales. DH has gone off to do lots of errands so will have a bit of peace this morning. Not sure what I am going to do with it although I should do some washing, we'll see. Back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. By now you have accomplished a lot today. Good for you. I am still drinking my first cuppa and trying to wake up. I always find it hard to wake up in the a.m. Envy those that pop out of bed ready to face the day.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Still finding it hard to wake up in the mornings but sleeping better. Got some washing on the go and then I am going to empty out another cupboard so Mr P can get demolishing. Going to the supermarket and then fish and chips for lunch. WI tonight. A heal and beauty session (some hope) I shall take my crochet.
> 
> Chris, so sorry to hear that you have not been good. Sendig you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It sounds like a great day to sit and have a cup of tea with your friend. Do you think she drives him wild some days?


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its peeing down but its not cold. Could be a knitting day. Im still 20 pages behind. I shall catch up dont you worry. Just saying that, Ive had a txt from Marg to have a cup of tea. She likes to get up here because hubby drives her wild somedays hahaha. Its natural isnt it. ? See you all later.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Back to the old grind for you. Does not sound like management is willing to be reasonable. Interesting how poorly humans can treat other people in order to make more money.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I could come an join you too xxx


And me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


Sounds as though the place fell apart when you weren't there. I'm sure you'll sort them out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Why don't you sit and knit a bit while you decide what to do.


No, got washing done first then sat and knitted. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like everyone is getting rain today.


Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.

DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


----------



## jinx

I am proud of you. ';^) I am still deciding if I should turn off the computer and put my sticks down or have a second cuppa.


Barn-dweller said:


> No, got washing done first then sat and knitted. xx


----------



## jinx

Classy. Convertible weather is usually gone by now. Guess we were lucky this year that it lasted so long.


RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.
> 
> DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


----------



## jinx

Morning everyone. My day is complete I learned something new today. I always wondered how I missed some posts on Connection. Just figured out if someone posts as I am typing I may miss that post.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you've been rough but glad you're feeling brighter now, a bit of retail therapy never hurts. xx


Ditto from me, Chris! Sending you many warm, gentle, healing and comforting hugs! I hope you truly are on the mend. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but mild Surrey. Still finding it hard to wake up in the mornings but sleeping better. Got some washing on the go and then I am going to empty out another cupboard so Mr P can get demolishing. Going to the supermarket and then fish and chips for lunch. WI tonight. A heal and beauty session (some hope) I shall take my crochet.
> 
> Chris, so sorry to hear that you have not been good. Sendig you lots of love and hugs. xxxx


Busy day. Enjoy your WI tonight. Sounds fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its peeing down but its not cold. Could be a knitting day. Im still 20 pages behind. I shall catch up dont you worry. Just saying that, Ive had a txt from Marg to have a cup of tea. She likes to get up here because hubby drives her wild somedays hahaha. Its natural isnt it. ? See you all later.


Enjoy your day in spite of the rain! We've got a bit on the way here today, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


Wow, that's a lot going on at work. What an environment! Not good for anyone but management.

What is the brokerage fee you have to pay the customs people? Weird!

I hope today goes well for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Rain, rain, go away.
> Keep Mr Ric dry another day. :sm09: :sm09:


We can hope, thanks! We just need it to be dry a bit longer in order to get that new roof on and then can relax a bit and get the people in to do the inside work that needs to be done. Looking at the forecast for the next week or so, not sure how that's going to work out. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.
> 
> DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


Sorry about your rain. We're getting it, too. Darn! Nice photo of the "boys" and the convertible. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Classy. Convertible weather is usually gone by now. Guess we were lucky this year that it lasted so long.


We were pretty lucky in that regard, too. Just need a few more days of dry here, then it can rain all it wants. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Kitchen will be done sometime? Mr P is in the mood to knock out some old wardrobes in my craft room so I can put a dresser in there which will hold more of my stash. X


Fair enough, good luck with that!! Xxxx


----------



## martina

jinx said:


> I am proud of you. ';^) I am still deciding if I should turn off the computer and put my sticks down or have a second cuppa.


I vote for the second cuppa.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful property! The photos are great, Jacky! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you (well, not when I'm knitting or walking). :sm24: xxxooo


I'm guessing Mr Ric could make good use of that work shop!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing Mr Ric could make good use of that work shop!! Xxxx


I think it's every man's dream. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It hasnt really been my day today (understatement). I went to the over 60's and won....6 mr. kipling almond tarts...and nothing to go in my holiday purse haha. Then I went to the post office to post my parcel. I came out of there and was walking along the path when 2 boys about 13 came out of an alleyway on the pavement and knocked me dowm. What a sight for sore eyes. I was flat on my back and my legs akimbo in the air!!!!! 2 ladies came to help me and thery and the boys got me upright. what a sight.I scraped my leg but apart from shaking from head to foot I was fine. I felt more of a fool than anything else. I bumped into a friend and she wanted me to go for a cup of tea but I said no I was fine....So.....top that hahaha. Im still catching up. Im only on 212....I dont know whats up with me this week. I think I'll catch up when I go to Stephens.


Oh bless you, I hope those lads were contrite and apologised profusely!! Hope also that you are not too bruised and have stopped shaking! Big gentle hugs for you love!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the visual. Interesting law. What is the pasty filled with meat or sweets?


It's steak, potatoes, onions and swede (rutabega?) Delish!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


Lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Traditionally I think it's s meat, potato and onion. Not sure if Apple was put in one end to give a main and dessert in one pastry.


That's the traditional theory but folks down here say it never happened!! ???? xxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> According to my Cornish born friend now in her 90's it was traditionally beef, potato onion and swede. Her grandmother taught her to make them and there was never any desert in them but she'd heard that rumour when she (her grandmother)was a girl. That doesn't mean that they were never ever made that way though. Either way they were a good filling meal for the tin miners.


Well I never, I have just said almost exactly what you posted and I hadn't then read yours, honestly!! Great minds!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I learn more things on visiting with everyone in connections. Google says swede is a rutabaga to me.
> A Swedish turnip. It sounded tasty until the swede was added. Thanks for the info.


Ours don't have much flavour, they are mostly there to pad out the meat!! Another related story is that the thick rim of pastry meant that the tin miners could use that as a disposable 'handle' so they weren't eating the poison from the copper they had been working with!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Our daughters seem to have a lot in common. My daughter was in all the musical when she was in school.
> Did not follow up on it as she said she did not feel she had a calling. I am amazed at how musical she is as I am completely tone deaf. People request me to sing, "Far, far, away."


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


So sorry I hadn't realised you were absent, it's being away from home that does it!! Hope you are feeling better by now, and I get home on Saturday if you want to ring for a rant! Chin up mate!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


Wow, Nitz, that's a mean old company you work for!! Hope you get your coat before you need it!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

The second cuppa was my choice. Now that is finished I face the dilemma of a third cup or get to work. Dreary rain days make it hard for me to get moving.


martina said:


> I vote for the second cuppa.


----------



## jinx

Interesting about the handle.


London Girl said:


> Ours don't have much flavour, they are mostly there to pad out the meat!! Another related story is that the thick rim of pastry meant that the tin miners could use that as a disposable 'handle' so they weren't eating the poison from the copper they had been working with!


----------



## London Girl

Wow, I actually caught up!!
Today, I went to see my friend that has vascular dementia, quite sad but she remembers her happy childhood quite well and more or less remembered me too. Her daughter has moved nearby and is gradually decluttering her mums place ready to move her to a safe environment when she needs it.
We then came back to the town where we used to live but it has got a bit pretentious with posh shops and swanky hotels. We are now sitting in the car at castle point, which usually has a stunning view. Today, it is raining and all I can see is..... nothing!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Home in the dry again now!
I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The second cuppa was my choice. Now that is finished I face the dilemma of a third cup or get to work. Dreary rain days make it hard for me to get moving.


Sounds like the weather is just right for another cuppa. I've just had my fish and chips so I 'll join you xxx


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


Sorry you had a rough week glad you are feeling better today!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


Very pretty and definitely an ornamental cabbage xxxx


----------



## jinx

Beautiful view. I envy you. I compromised. I got dressed, putting on my painting clothes. Then sat back at the coumputer and knitting with a bottle of water. Rain, please go away.


PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like the weather is just right for another cuppa. I've just had my fish and chips so I 'll join you xxx


----------



## jinx

Love the colors and the workwomanship in the shawlette. Perhaps worn backwards the bumps would fit in?


London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> They are cute. Where did you find them, Binky?


Pitterpatterpolymer on Etsy they are so cute and she has lots of others I want the blt!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Beautiful view. I envy you. I compromised. I got dressed, putting on my painting clothes. Then sat back at the coumputer and knitting with a bottle of water. Rain, please go away.


Thank you, the trees are all changing colour now xx


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> Well I never, I have just said almost exactly what you posted and I hadn't then read yours, honestly!! Great minds!! Xxxx


Yes, thanks for the compliment. I think the part about the thick crust is true as they were working with toxic stuff and hand washing facilities aren't present in mines.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. My day is complete I learned something new today. I always wondered how I missed some posts on Connection. Just figured out if someone posts as I am typing I may miss that post.


I always check above my post to see if that has happened but most of the time I am behind so I will catch it eventually!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like the weather is just right for another cuppa. I've just had my fish and chips so I 'll join you xxx


Wow what a view!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if he had a reason or was just mentally ill. If he wanted to fire those guns he should have joined the army and fought for his country.


The last I heard about this terrible incident, is that the claim made by ISL as being their action; was at first not accepted, but is now being looked into further! Apart from the, his girlfriend and brother knew nothing of these activities, and the authorities are also investigating the possibility of another person being with him, in his room, for a short time! Apart from those toe things, I don't think there has been any advancement on what the trigger for his actions was!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I was thinking of covering the air conditioner but it got to be 90. Now it's 75 again. Don't know how to prepare to dress the next day.


I don't prepare my clothing for the next day, I have to wait until I know what my body is doing, before I can even think about how I am going to dress, especially if I am going out; otherwise I will end up getting too hot, then I will become a human waterfall, ???????????? and that is not at all comfortable, nor particularly amusing! ????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Love the colors and the workwomanship in the shawlette. Perhaps worn backwards the bumps would fit in?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: jinx, you crack me up!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. I spotted a ring he is now carrying that I had seen elsewhere but didn't get ordered in time. I must see if I can find the link to the picture of the house one couple have done to SPOIL their cats. There are all sorts of stairs, holes into other rooms, and just crazy stuff, but really cool.
> 
> Took kittens for their LAST round of shots today. There were 3 and they must have hurt because the littlest one has been a little on the cry baby side today and they both have slept a lot. I visited 2 places that board... No Way, but the guy at the one place said he would be happy to come to the house every day for an hour or so. We may do that since we know where he works! That, some closed off rooms and the neighbor kids coming over for a little play time might solve the problem and a whole lot cheaper than having them both in care in separate cages. Shuddering at the thought!


When we put our 2 dogs in the boarding kennels, when we went to WA, the shared the same pen because they were house mates. I thought all kennels would do something like this, one would think that would help the animals be less stressed!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 11'C (52'F). This is the high temperature for today. It's going to start raining soon.
> It's been interesting at work. 3 people got letters of discipline at work and the union won't do anything about it, because they made an agreement with management. So the 3 people are going to the labour board with their complaint. Management scheduled work for a Saturday, which isn't our normal work schedule, said it was mandatory overtime, and then the day before told the 3 that it was a split shift. They were to come to work at 6:00 am (our normal start is 8:00am) and work for 3-1/2 hours, then go away and come back at 4:00 pm and work for another 3-1/2 hours. 2 of the people refused to leave after the first half and were told to leave the building or the police would be called and they would be charged with trespassing. Surprisingly, they still showed up for the 2nd half of the shift. 1 of the people was called during the time in between and had to do work at an offsite location, Normally, when you are on-call and called back into work, you get paid double-time for any work done. Management refuses to pay the double-time saying that she was on scheduled mandatory overtime at time and a half.
> The third person put a complaint into the labour board as soon as he heard about the split shift.
> 2 new outside contractors started work today as well, so guess which way management wants to go. If they would just wait about 5 years, which is not outside of their planning window, more than 1/2 of my co-workers will be retired. But, they would have to pay out our sick time. If they get us to leave before that time, they don't have to pay that sick time. It all comes down to money.
> And with all this, I still managed to nod off at my desk twice. Two weeks of chasing elk at night and I never once nodded off, but I get to work and I just can't make it through the day. I don't think there is enough oxygen in this building. ???
> The box that I sent from Vancouver Island arrived, and I got to play with Trish's lovely wool. My other box from Pam, with my coat, is being held hostage by customs until I pay a brokerage fee.


Wow, this makes my blood boil! Here comes privatization, perhaps if they cause enough dissension you will all leave from frustration and the non union replacements will be there in a shot. This seems to be the way now. We have "fake union's" here run by private companies in the health sector that constantly pink slip entire buildings and if you want to return it is at a decreased wage with bogus benefits. Have you looked at your collective agreement, it would be interesting to see what they agreed to? Sad some unions have lost their way, they serve union management but not the members. I'd be wondering what they are doing to your pensions!! :sm14: Enough said!

Hope your brokerage fee isn't too high.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Wow, I actually caught up!!
> Today, I went to see my friend that has vascular dementia, quite sad but she remembers her happy childhood quite well and more or less remembered me too. Her daughter has moved nearby and is gradually decluttering her mums place ready to move her to a safe environment when she needs it.
> We then came back to the town where we used to live but it has got a bit pretentious with posh shops and swanky hotels. We are now sitting in the car at castle point, which usually has a stunning view. Today, it is raining and all I can see is..... nothing!!! Xxxx


You're very caring, she has a good friend in you. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


I like the textured bumps June! I'm impressed with the yarn as it is one of the few wool yarns Mary Maxim carries... nice colour way for sock yarn known as Foot Loose. Beautiful work. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like the weather is just right for another cuppa. I've just had my fish and chips so I 'll join you xxx


Puts my garden to shame... beautiful solarium. Missing you and your happy smile Josephine. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. My day is complete I learned something new today. I always wondered how I missed some posts on Connection. Just figured out if someone posts as I am typing I may miss that post.


You and I are probably doing that right now Jinx! And I read my posts backwards so that probably doesn't help either! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Chris! Sending you many warm, gentle, healing and comforting hugs! I hope you truly are on the mend. xxxooo


Chris, sorry you had a stay at the big house. Thinking of you too, and sending love. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing Mr Ric could make good use of that work shop!! Xxxx


I could keep Mr. Ric working forever here. Hope your roof is just about done now Pam and you both are on to happy adventures. xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


I hope the retail therapy is the tonic you need, enjoy :sm02:


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.
> 
> DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


What a fine ride! xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Traditionally I think it's s meat, potato and onion. Not sure if Apple was put in one end to give a main and dessert in one pastry.


yes it was.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> The same with my daughter. They say the crafting gene skips a generation. I keep hoping Lilly's mom will appreciate crafting more when her two year old goes to school.
> 
> 
> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice Dad. My DD is not interested in handicrafts but luckily LM is xx[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my parents had the crafting gene. Mum could knit and sew (by hand mostly) and Dad was an excellent embroiderer. In his army days the soldiers embroidered their own battle honours on their standards, so many could.
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You're very caring, she has a good friend in you. xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, I am sad that as I live 300 miles away, I am not able to do more for either of my old friends down here, :sm03: xx


----------



## Islander

To the Island sisters... think DD is doing a sketch/painting of Indy, I'm hoping to give it to Brenda as a keepsake. I will chat with her soon and see how she and her best friends are doing. Off to feed the neighbours cat, her people are back today. She avoided me like the plague and I know she will be happy to see them again!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


no wonder you're right fed up not hearing from us for 8 days! Catch up then go shopping!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I like the textured bumps June! I'm impressed with the yarn as it is one of the few wool yarns Mary Maxim carries... nice colour way for sock yarn known as Foot Loose. Beautiful work. xoxoxo


Thanks again! I just made it up as I went along, would have like to have made it bigger but it was getting wider and w..i..d..e..r !!!xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I could come an join you too xxx


a cuppa and knitting; I'm there too.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately, it sounds like everyone is getting rain today.


even me! Depressing isn't it!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> To the Island sisters... think DD is doing a sketch/painting of Indy, I'm hoping to give it to Brenda as a keepsake. I will chat with her soon and see how she and her best friends are doing. Off to feed the neighbours cat, her people are back today. She avoided me like the plague and I know she will be happy to see them again!


What a lovely picture Trish, you certainly have that artistic eye! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


You made this up as you went? Much nicer than what I am doing and more adventurous!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning. Why don't you sit and knit a bit while you decide what to do.


Sound advice Jinx. I think I'll take that in a moment.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.
> 
> DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


ni.....ice.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> even me! Depressing isn't it!


Yes it is I think that is what was wrong with all of us yesterday!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. My day is complete I learned something new today. I always wondered how I missed some posts on Connection. Just figured out if someone posts as I am typing I may miss that post.


always check if your post appears first on a new page.


----------



## jinx

I find it interesting that I taught my mom to knit. My dad was also a craftsman. He crafted houses. He was a house flipper before there was a term for what he did.


SaxonLady said:


> Both of my parents had the crafting gene. Mum could knit and sew (by hand mostly) and Dad was an excellent embroiderer. In his army days the soldiers embroidered their own battle honours on their standards, so many could.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


It's pretty anyway, so she'll love it.


----------



## SaxonLady

The rain didn't spoil the view today. We could clearly see the cruise liner out to sea beyond the wind farm. It's where the men working on the wind farm are living. What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Home in the dry again now!
> I have decided to give this to my other elderly friend tomorrow, it is a sampler shawlette from some pretty yarn that Trish gave me and I started knitting it in Canada. I made some attempt to block it a bit last night, without all my usual kit, then stupidly left it on the back of the chair to dry, which has given it the bumps! Have damped it down again and weighted it so hopefully, it will look OK!! Xxxx


That turned out great, June! Well done! I'm sure she will love it!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing Mr Ric could make good use of that work shop!! Xxxx


Oh, he definitely would!!! Yes, Jacky, men and their toys!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> The second cuppa was my choice. Now that is finished I face the dilemma of a third cup or get to work. Dreary rain days make it hard for me to get moving.


Thankfully no rain here yet this morning so I was able to get out for my walk. Off this afternoon for a couple of hours to meet up with a couple of my friends for some visiting and knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like the weather is just right for another cuppa. I've just had my fish and chips so I 'll join you xxx


Wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I could keep Mr. Ric working forever here. Hope your roof is just about done now Pam and you both are on to happy adventures. xoxoxo


Thanks, Trish. He's over there again this morning and hopefully will make good progress -- if the rain holds off he may even be able to get the roof ready for inspection (and hopefully it will pass) and then we can get the roofer lined up to do the rest on a non-rainy day. We can hope!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> To the Island sisters... think DD is doing a sketch/painting of Indy, I'm hoping to give it to Brenda as a keepsake. I will chat with her soon and see how she and her best friends are doing. Off to feed the neighbours cat, her people are back today. She avoided me like the plague and I know she will be happy to see them again!


That would make a beautiful sketch/painting! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> To the Island sisters... think DD is doing a sketch/painting of Indy, I'm hoping to give it to Brenda as a keepsake. I will chat with her soon and see how she and her best friends are doing. Off to feed the neighbours cat, her people are back today. She avoided me like the plague and I know she will be happy to see them again!


Pretty cat xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful!!! xxxooo


Nearly as goods as the one in Duncan xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I find it interesting that I taught my mom to knit. My dad was also a craftsman. He crafted houses. He was a house flipper before there was a term for what he did.


My dad was a great knitter and knitted all my baby vests xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That would make a beautiful sketch/painting! xxxooo


I agree, lovely memento xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks Trish, I am sad that as I live 300 miles away, I am not able to do more for either of my old friends down here, :sm03: xx


I bet you cheered them up with your visit. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Wow what a view!


Thanks Lisa xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to get ready for WI. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly as goods as the one in Duncan xxx


Those were delicious!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Off to get ready for WI. Xx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I just went outside for the first time since Saturday it is cooler today I still don't feel great I think my kidneys are not behaving themselves!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just went outside for the first time since Saturday it is cooler today I still don't feel great I think my kidneys are not behaving themselves!


Oh, no. Sending you many warm and healing hugs, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've ended up at Stephens and going home tomorrow so as I can get hair done on Friday. Will stop the weekend too. I'm off into bed at 8pm so as I can catch you all up on my iPad. I got a phone all this afternoon saying please come up, haven't seen you for a week. They were coming down when ds came in from work to see me. It really is easier me going up there,so off I went and ds put my little car through the car wash...life's good sometimes eh? Right I'm going to try and catch right up and with my emails too..xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I've ended up at Stephens and going home tomorrow so as I can get hair done on Friday. Will stop the weekend too. I'm off into bed at 8pm so as I can catch you all up on my iPad. I got a phone all this afternoon saying please come up, haven't seen you for a week. They were coming down when ds came in from work to see me. It really is easier me going up there,so off I went and ds put my little car through the car wash...life's good sometimes eh? Right I'm going to try and catch right up and with my emails too..xx


It's lovely to be wanted, enjoy your stay. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've ended up at Stephens and going home tomorrow so as I can get hair done on Friday. Will stop the weekend too. I'm off into bed at 8pm so as I can catch you all up on my iPad. I got a phone all this afternoon saying please come up, haven't seen you for a week. They were coming down when ds came in from work to see me. It really is easier me going up there,so off I went and ds put my little car through the car wash...life's good sometimes eh? Right I'm going to try and catch right up and with my emails too..xx


That's, wonderful, Susan, that they want to see you so often! Enjoy your time with them. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I've ended up at Stephens and going home tomorrow so as I can get hair done on Friday. Will stop the weekend too. I'm off into bed at 8pm so as I can catch you all up on my iPad. I got a phone all this afternoon saying please come up, haven't seen you for a week. They were coming down when ds came in from work to see me. It really is easier me going up there,so off I went and ds put my little car through the car wash...life's good sometimes eh? Right I'm going to try and catch right up and with my emails too..xx


Yes it is!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:08 pm EST and 17'C (63'F). It rained last night but is sunny today.
> We had Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's house yesterday and I bored everyone with unedited photos from my camera. I didn't realize until I had the turkey that I had not had anything to eat, except prezels and hummus, and one not-so-good sandwich from Starbucks in Calgary. The propeller plane ride was everything I hoped for, I just wished there had been less cloud. I was able to see the mountains in the gaps in the clouds. And see all the snow there. Snow in the mountains makes me happy, especially when I don't have to drive in it. There was chinook winds which the propeller plane had to fight against, which put us into the Calgary airport 1/2 hour late, so I only had time to go to the bathroom, grab a picture and a sandwich and get on the next plane, which was one of the luxurious Dreamliner jets. Lots of leg room and butt room in the seats. Unfortunately the flight was too short to serve meals, and the entertainment system kept malfunctioning. I got into Toronto about 6pm local time, took the UP Express, which is on rails but feels and sounds like a bus, not a train.
> When I got to Union Station, the lady at VIA rail told me I had missed the last train to Cobourg by minutes. So I took the GO (Government of Ontario) train, and had mum drive to the closest station to meet me. I ended up getting home around 9:30 pm, and went straight to bed.
> Bella-kitty started purring as soon as she saw me. Tazi and Princess were also happy to see me. Fluffy got big eyes and ran away. (Remember why I said he's named Fluffy ) :sm16:


Does fluffy pass wind? That's what we say if you fluffed you've farted :sm23: ops sorry for being rude...


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Lucky you. Many people have the opposite problem. Money seems to disappear from their purse.


I don't know why I have a purse (wallet) my money never stays in it.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks quite good doesn't it? We were lucky the sun was out while she took the photos, now we just have to wait. xx


Send me the link jacks please, I just want to be nosy....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Send me the link jacks please, I just want to be nosy....


www.clareevansandco.co.uk

Second one down in the buy section. You can have a good nose round the house and garden. xx :sm09: :sm09:
Let me know if you have problems.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not if you'd had 6 years splitting logs, trying to keep the garden under control , the house in order and had two major medical emergencies mile from the nearest hospital. xx


My house would fit in your garage with room to spare. The photos of your are wonderful. Good luck.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I have just realised I have not been on for about 8 days. I will catch up later. I had a terrible week last week, all sorts of things happening, I ended up at hospital once again. I have been "right fed up" & miserable. Feeling better this morning, Mr B is takingg Claire & I out, except for hospital visits I have not been out, a little retail therapy is what I need! Love to you all, I will catch up later.


sorry to hear you've not been good. Is there anything we can do to make you feel more cheery?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I could come an join you too xxx


You don't know how much I would like that....x


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> My house would fit in your garage with room to spare. The photos of your are wonderful. Good luck.


Thanks, I was hoping you might have been able to visit, perhaps the next place. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. By now you have accomplished a lot today. Good for you. I am still drinking my first cuppa and trying to wake up. I always find it hard to wake up in the a.m. Envy those that pop out of bed ready to face the day.


I certainly NEVER pop out of bed. I hate everyone and everything when I wake haha. I hate getting up. Usually come round after my third coffee."..


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like a great day to sit and have a cup of tea with your friend. Do you think she drives him wild some days?


I'm sure she does drive him wild haha she drives me wild sometimes but has a heart of gold...she's frustrating sometimes but my rock.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> And me. xx


You'd have to sleep on the floor haha...told you...I think my house would fit in your greenhouse haha
Could be a laugh though couldn't it......


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, rain here all night and for the whole day. DH is lamenting that convertible weather may be gone for the year.
> 
> DH and HS buddy in from San Jose for class's 50th reunion.


Oooooooo. Now that's a car!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You'd have to sleep on the floor haha...told you...I think my house would fit in your greenhouse haha
> Could be a laugh though couldn't it......


Think I'd prefer the floor to the greenhouse, it's a bit draughty in there. xx :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

I have caught up. I don't know how I got so far behind. I can hear DS snoring through the walls. He's not even next door to me...reminds me so much of Albert. He was horrendous. So is Stephen xxx nite nite. Going to read my mag now. Sleep tight


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I have caught up. I don't know how I got so far behind. I can hear DS snoring through the walls. He's not even next door to me...reminds me so much of Albert. He was horrendous. So is Stephen xxx nite nite. Going to read my mag now. Sleep tight


Night, night. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I just went outside for the first time since Saturday it is cooler today I still don't feel great I think my kidneys are not behaving themselves!


Take care Lisa, healing vibes coming your way. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I have caught up. I don't know how I got so far behind. I can hear DS snoring through the walls. He's not even next door to me...reminds me so much of Albert. He was horrendous. So is Stephen xxx nite nite. Going to read my mag now. Sleep tight


Night night my lovely friend xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Night night my lovely friend xxx


Are you all healed and beautified now after you talk? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from WI. Hair lady told me my hair was a nice colour, little did she know it was a mistake.

Then saw a reflexologist who we could not hear and as I have studied reflexology I made 2 Dorset buttons. Caught up with my friends so it was a good evening.

Going to have an early night as tomorrow I have to be up early as I am going to the funeral of DSILs grandma. She lived on her own and died peacefully in her sleep at the age of 95. She was a really lovely lady.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you all healed and beautified now after you talk? xx


Still the same. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I just went outside for the first time since Saturday it is cooler today I still don't feel great I think my kidneys are not behaving themselves!


Sounds pretty serious. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Oooooooo. Now that's a car!!!!!


He's not had a good history with 1967 cars. He had a light yellow convertible when I met him, but that one was totalled when he was on a trip to Flagstaff, AZ. He then got a green sedan that he drove until it was nearly shot. Then had a white convertible (supposedly my car) that was totalled when he was run off the road by a drunk driver. When he said he wanted another one as a hobby car when he retired, I was apprehensive, but he's had it for over 10 years already. Next on his "to do" list is a paint job.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I have caught up. I don't know how I got so far behind. I can hear DS snoring through the walls. He's not even next door to me...reminds me so much of Albert. He was horrendous. So is Stephen xxx nite nite. Going to read my mag now. Sleep tight


Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I certainly NEVER pop out of bed. I hate everyone and everything when I wake haha. I hate getting up. Usually come round after my third coffee."..


I never pop out of bed either but Dh does with bells on and it can be pretty irritating! :sm09: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I never pop out of bed either but Dh does with bells on and it can be pretty irritating! :sm09: :sm06: :sm09:


I pretty much do, too, but Mr. Ric definitely does not! :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up. 5 AM. I'm taking pills and taking kitty to bed! See you all tomorrow evening.


I hope you got enough sleep, to feel refreshed, and restored sleep! Sounds like it is as easy for you to get to sleep, as it is for me; except no pills, or alternate treatments work for me though! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its looking very dark here. Its breezy and Im sure the rain is coming. Im going to do another bit of tidying up today and then hopefully find something to do that is interesting me, weather it be knitting, cross stitch or hardanger. Ive got a pattern for a cushion I might have a try at that.Have a great day whatever you all do. See you later.


You are so lucky to have so many talents to draw on. I know knitting has helped me on days when I needed help.im making baby booties and started newborn mitten pattern. In my storage box I found a kit to make a poncho or shawl. Saving that for winter.im glad you are keeping busy. I saw a new movie about Queen Victoria and liked it. I wonder if your country has shown it and if it is liked there.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> A few more photos.....


Lovely pictures ; lovely Trish.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> She was a lovely dog, always popping into the cabin with her friendly gentle ways. Here is her cohort Indy who for the first few days wore a cone on her head while she was recovering from surgery.
> 2 of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. They "protected" the river from bluejays, woodpecker's, squirrels, and the notorious Elk! :sm02:


Fine dog....mine has a face; like yours but mine has a slimmer face and ears that drop like yours but more to the side. Wish I knew how to send pictures,


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This is where me and Linky went yesterday


Your aunt looks like she would be a lot of fun, and I love her decoration.

It's a real shame about your grandmother's house. It's it still in the family, or does someone else own it now?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is quite complicated, I suppose. Some boroughs have the 11+ system, where all kids take that test and it will decide whether they go to a grammar school or a basic 'secondary modern'. In other boroughs, every one goes to a 'comprehensive', which has three streams:Grammar, middle and secondary, although I'm not sure that's what they call them. However, if you live in this type of borough, you can opt to take the 11+ with the hope of passing and therefore going to a full grammar school. It cannot be taken at your own school but Liv had to be picked up and, ironically, taken to her mum's old school, which was out of her own borough. Her mum lives in a non-11+ borough but works in my borough, which has 11+ - phew!! Just read that back and it's gibberish, if anyone else wants to have a go, feel free!!


What is the difference between the Grammar, a basic 'secondary modern' and the 'comprehensive' schools? We only have the private schools! usually run by the different churches, and the public schools, which are run by the government's of each state.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon, all!! I am currently in a motorway service area hotel, where we are staying overnight on our way to Cornwall. I did all the driving, DH can't drive but guess who is crashed out on the sofa, snoring gently???!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all sometime tomorrow, probably when I arrive at our holiday abode!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I just noticed a town in Cornwall, named Truro; and there is a Truro, not far from Adelaide. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a fairly bright Wales. Not sure what I'm up to today but knitting will be there somewhere, apart from that just waiting for viewers. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly bright Wales. Not sure what I'm up to today but knitting will be there somewhere, apart from that just waiting for viewers. See you later. xx


Hope those viewers come quickly. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Was actually up by 9am today. Everyone have a good day. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hope those viewers come quickly. xx


One would be a good start. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Was actually up by 9am today. Everyone have a good day. Catch you later. xx


Good morning. Looks like a good day here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> One would be a good start. xx


When one is the right one, that works out great.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> When one is the right one, that works out great.


Not sure miracles still happen. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls it's a lovely sunny day. I'll take gs2 to college then I'll go to Asia and go home. Gs1 has already gone to uni.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls it's a lovely sunny day. I'll take gs2 to college then I'll go to Asia and go home. Gs1 has already gone to uni.


Love the typo, Asia is a long way to go in a morning. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Chilly morning after a day of rain yesterday. I need a sweater today.
I got my coat yesterday. I wanted to dispute the brokerage fee, but there were about 30 people in line with me and after waiting 10 minutes just to get to the head of the line, I just paid and got out of there. Brokerage fees seem to be a Canada-only thing, besides tax and duties on all postage coming over a border.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the typo, Asia is a long way to go in a morning. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I just noticed a town in Cornwall, named Truro; and there is a Truro, not far from Adelaide. ????


And a Truro in Nova Scotia. And a Sydney in Nova Scotia. And a Sidney in BC. We like reusing names.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late so I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hope those viewers come quickly. xx


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the typo, Asia is a long way to go in a morning. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I caught that, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Chilly morning after a day of rain yesterday. I need a sweater today.
> I got my coat yesterday. I wanted to dispute the brokerage fee, but there were about 30 people in line with me and after waiting 10 minutes just to get to the head of the line, I just paid and got out of there. Brokerage fees seem to be a Canada-only thing, besides tax and duties on all postage coming over a border.


Glad you got it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late so I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day, too, and safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Good luck with the viewers.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly bright Wales. Not sure what I'm up to today but knitting will be there somewhere, apart from that just waiting for viewers. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. A lot of traveling for you today. Did you mean Asia?


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls it's a lovely sunny day. I'll take gs2 to college then I'll go to Asia and go home. Gs1 has already gone to uni.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Well, at least you got your coat and that is a good thing.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Chilly morning after a day of rain yesterday. I need a sweater today.
> I got my coat yesterday. I wanted to dispute the brokerage fee, but there were about 30 people in line with me and after waiting 10 minutes just to get to the head of the line, I just paid and got out of there. Brokerage fees seem to be a Canada-only thing, besides tax and duties on all postage coming over a border.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> You made this up as you went? Much nicer than what I am doing and more adventurous!


Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

Last day so lunch had to be fish and chips, only a small portion though!! ð


----------



## jinx

Wonderful pictures. Amazing how the colors in the shawette and her dress are the same.


London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find it interesting that I taught my mom to knit. My dad was also a craftsman. He crafted houses. He was a house flipper before there was a term for what he did.


What's a house flipper? How unusual that you taught your mum to knit, well done!! X


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just went outside for the first time since Saturday it is cooler today I still don't feel great I think my kidneys are not behaving themselves!


Awwww, hope you feel better soon and you know what you have to do if you don't!!


----------



## jinx

Buying a house in need of bit of repair, fixing it up, reselling at a profit. We lived in the homes while he worked on them. He worked full time elsewhere and worked on the home after hours. 
I would drive mom crazy because I am left handed. She could not stand to watch me do things. However, knitting is a two handed activity and she was able to follow my instructions. A lot of good memories there.


London Girl said:


> What's a house flipper? How unusual that you taught your mum to knit, well done!! X


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I pretty much do, too, but Mr. Ric definitely does not! :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


Hahaha, you just reminded me of Canada, when I crept downstairs in the dark for the bathroom and a little voice said "good morning" out of the darkness!! It was 5 o'clock in the morning and you were up, bright eyed and bushy tailed!! Miss you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> You are so lucky to have so many talents to draw on. I know knitting has helped me on days when I needed help.im making baby booties and started newborn mitten pattern. In my storage box I found a kit to make a poncho or shawl. Saving that for winter.im glad you are keeping busy. I saw a new movie about Queen Victoria and liked it. I wonder if your country has shown it and if it is liked there.


Was it the one about her and Abdul!? I think I may have missed that now it was on while I was away! Was it good? Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What is the difference between the Grammar, a basic 'secondary modern' and the 'comprehensive' schools? We only have the private schools! usually run by the different churches, and the public schools, which are run by the government's of each state.


I'm not sure but I think the comprehensive schools are streamed so if you improve you have a higher stream to move up to - and visa versa, of course!! The secondary schools are one level and most likely to send pupils on for apprenticeships.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I just noticed a town in Cornwall, named Truro; and there is a Truro, not far from Adelaide. ????


Ah, yes and from where I am, I can almost look up the river and see Truro!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wonderful pictures. Amazing how the colors in the shawette and her dress are the same.


Wasn't it?? Pure fluke but a happy one!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Buying a house in need of bit of repair, fixing it up, reselling at a profit. We lived in the homes while he worked on them. He worked full time elsewhere and worked on the home after hours.
> I would drive mom crazy because I am left handed. She could not stand to watch me do things. However, knitting is a two handed activity and she was able to follow my instructions. A lot of good memories there.


Yes, I'm sure! My dad just kept 'fixing up " our house but always moved on to another job before he finished the last one so our house was always a real mess! Had to love the man though!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


Fantastic photo - the scarf looks great with her outfit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck with the viewers.


None yet.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Last day so lunch had to be fish and chips, only a small portion though!! ð


Where's the tomato sauce. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, I'm sure! My dad just kept 'fixing up " our house but always moved on to another job before he finished the last one so our house was always a real mess! Had to love the man though!!


I married someone like that. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Where's the tomato sauce. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Ooh, no thank you, just the tartare for me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I married someone like that. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I married someone like that. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'll third that... :sm17: xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm24: xxxx


Good morning lovely Londy, are you still away? xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning lovely Londy, are you still away? xoxox


Good evening, Trusty Trish!! It's our last evening here in Cornwall, we will be packing up tomorrow morning and have an overnight stop in Yeovil, Somerset. On the way, we plan to visit WestBay, on the Dorset coast, which was the setting for the TV drama Broadchurch! Then, on Saturday morning we will head for home, my adventures all behind me for 2017!! :sm26: :sm22: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


Perfect!!! Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Last day so lunch had to be fish and chips, only a small portion though!! ð


Yum! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, you just reminded me of Canada, when I crept downstairs in the dark for the bathroom and a little voice said "good morning" out of the darkness!! It was 5 o'clock in the morning and you were up, bright eyed and bushy tailed!! Miss you!! Xxxx


That makes me laugh -- sorry for almost scaring the wee out of you! Miss you, too!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I married someone like that. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Me, too!! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening, Trusty Trish!! It's our last evening here in Cornwall, we will be packing up tomorrow morning and have an overnight stop in Yeovil, Somerset. On the way, we plan to visit WestBay, on the Dorset coast, which was the setting for the TV drama Broadchurch! Then, on Saturday morning we will head for home, my adventures all behind me for 2017!! :sm26: :sm22: :sm03: xxxx


That sounds like a fun trip home! Safe travels. Glad you've enjoyed your time away in Cornwall. It's on my bucket list to visit there! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


Wow! The match is incredible. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

I only answered one person today, sorry about that. I had to go to hospital this morning to see if I was going to have my cataract removed. The appointment was at 8.30 and my eyes still hurt from the painful drops. Alan has been driving me round all day. I had to collect the twins at three so he drove. They didn't like not having me to themselves but came round. 

Early night I think! Incidentally I'm not having the op. Seems the eye has improved!?!?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening, Trusty Trish!! It's our last evening here in Cornwall, we will be packing up tomorrow morning and have an overnight stop in Yeovil, Somerset. On the way, we plan to visit WestBay, on the Dorset coast, which was the setting for the TV drama Broadchurch! Then, on Saturday morning we will head for home, my adventures all behind me for 2017!! :sm26: :sm22: :sm03: xxxx


What are you going to do for the rest of year, apart from saving? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I only answered one person today, sorry about that. I had to go to hospital this morning to see if I was going to have my cataract removed. The appointment was at 8.30 and my eyes still hurt from the painful drops. Alan has been driving me round all day. I had to collect the twins at three so he drove. They didn't like not having me to themselves but came round.
> 
> Early night I think! Incidentally I'm not having the op. Seems the eye has improved!?!?


Glad you don't need the op. but how do cataracts improve? xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you don't need the op. but how do cataracts improve? xx


They don't. Hence the question marks. I don't think the surgeon was too pleased with the optician! I said all along that I didn't think I had bad enough cataracts. All this discomfort for nothing. Grrrrr.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I only answered one person today, sorry about that. I had to go to hospital this morning to see if I was going to have my cataract removed. The appointment was at 8.30 and my eyes still hurt from the painful drops. Alan has been driving me round all day. I had to collect the twins at three so he drove. They didn't like not having me to themselves but came round.
> 
> Early night I think! Incidentally I'm not having the op. Seems the eye has improved!?!?


Good news on not needing the op, but sorry the drops were so painful. Glad you had the twins today even though they had to share you! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening, Trusty Trish!! It's our last evening here in Cornwall, we will be packing up tomorrow morning and have an overnight stop in Yeovil, Somerset. On the way, we plan to visit WestBay, on the Dorset coast, which was the setting for the TV drama Broadchurch! Then, on Saturday morning we will head for home, my adventures all behind me for 2017!! :sm26: :sm22: :sm03: xxxx


Broadchurch was so captivating I had to watch it like a marathon, wonderful show with breathtaking scenery. I am glad you are having such a good time, your fish and chips looked scrumptious! I'm having a "me" day today... good music, a fine movie relaxing in front of the wood stove, later a hot bath with my favourite bubbles..... now if I could order take out, it would be a awesome day.... but not out here in the boonies. :sm13: Share some shots of Westbay? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> They don't. Hence the question marks. I don't think the surgeon was too pleased with the optician! I said all along that I didn't think I had bad enough cataracts. All this discomfort for nothing. Grrrrr.


Glad you can put that off for a while yet. Sending hugs. xoxoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Broadchurch was so captivating I had to watch it like a marathon, wonderful show with breathtaking scenery. I am glad you are having such a good time, your fish and chips looked scrumptious! I'm having a "me" day today... good music, a fine movie relaxing in front of the wood stove, later a hot bath with my favourite bubbles..... now if I could order take out, it would be a awesome day.... but not out here in the boonies. :sm13: Share some shots of Westbay? xoxoxo


Sounds a lovely 'me' day, we are the same, no-one delivers out here, the nearest takeaway is over 8 miles away. Would certainly be cold by the time we got it home. Maybe sometime in the future. xx


----------



## Islander

I am loving your gauntlet gloves Josephine. They are on everyday, for my walk, drives, and during the chilly house times or when ever I want them. Of course they are a constant cherished memory of you! Still missing you dear lady. xoxox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic photo - the scarf looks great with her outfit.


It does match her dress, it was in the cards! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Where's the tomato sauce. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


Is that what you call ketchup Jacky? I've been thinking of you, are your ears burning? 
Hope your day is going nicely! xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, you just reminded me of Canada, when I crept downstairs in the dark for the bathroom and a little voice said "good morning" out of the darkness!! It was 5 o'clock in the morning and you were up, bright eyed and bushy tailed!! Miss you!! Xxxx


Ms Pam just sparkles, doesn't she!


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls it's a lovely sunny day. I'll take gs2 to college then I'll go to Asia and go home. Gs1 has already gone to uni.


Can you bring me back some noodles? Love you. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Is that what you call ketchup Jacky? I've been thinking of you, are your ears burning?
> Hope your day is going nicely! xoxox


Yes it's ketchup, actually my ears have been freezing today, was stuck outside talking for ages this morning and got frozen. You never will guess what's happened. We've just put the house on the market and the forest people are going to start felling and moving trees next. Lorries up and down for the next few months. Great. Also been filling in lots of forms for the estate agents and solicitors. Think i'd prefer your day. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That makes me laugh -- sorry for almost scaring the wee out of you! Miss you, too!!!! xxxooo


I certainly needed the bathroom after that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I only answered one person today, sorry about that. I had to go to hospital this morning to see if I was going to have my cataract removed. The appointment was at 8.30 and my eyes still hurt from the painful drops. Alan has been driving me round all day. I had to collect the twins at three so he drove. They didn't like not having me to themselves but came round.
> 
> Early night I think! Incidentally I'm not having the op. Seems the eye has improved!?!?


Yay, result! Happy for you!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What are you going to do for the rest of year, apart from saving? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


Rest, knit, sew, see my mates....!! ???? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Broadchurch was so captivating I had to watch it like a marathon, wonderful show with breathtaking scenery. I am glad you are having such a good time, your fish and chips looked scrumptious! I'm having a "me" day today... good music, a fine movie relaxing in front of the wood stove, later a hot bath with my favourite bubbles..... now if I could order take out, it would be a awesome day.... but not out here in the boonies. :sm13: Share some shots of Westbay? xoxoxo


Will do!! So glad you had a Trish day!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's ketchup, actually my ears have been freezing today, was stuck outside talking for ages this morning and got frozen. You never will guess what's happened. We've just put the house on the market and the forest people are going to start felling and moving trees next. Lorries up and down for the next few months. Great. Also been filling in lots of forms for the estate agents and solicitors. Think i'd prefer your day. xx


Oh no, bad timing! You and Trish have a lot in common!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no, bad timing! You and Trish have a lot in common!! Xxxx


Yes but not the best of things. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good evening, Trusty Trish!! It's our last evening here in Cornwall, we will be packing up tomorrow morning and have an overnight stop in Yeovil, Somerset. On the way, we plan to visit WestBay, on the Dorset coast, which was the setting for the TV drama Broadchurch! Then, on Saturday morning we will head for home, my adventures all behind me for 2017!! :sm26: :sm22: :sm03: xxxx


You sound as though you are enjoying the West Country, we went to West Bay while in Dorset. We parked right down on the harbour, it was lovely. Be in touch soon.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. I have just got on & only read the last couple of pages. Spent most of the day in bed today & never take my iPad upstairs. I'm still not too good but I'm getting there, where that is????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Ms Pam just sparkles, doesn't she!


Thank you! You're making me blush! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I certainly needed the bathroom after that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Will do!! So glad you had a Trish day!! Xxxx


Me, too. It's a great program! xxxooo


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> Rest, knit, sew, see my mates....!! ???? xxxx


Great way to spend the rest of the year. The shawlette you made is lovely. 
I've been to Ally pally today. Great but tiring. I made some earrings from silver clay in the afternoon, and of course bought some stuff. Going back on Saturday just for a talk from Hilary Hollingworth and to look around and maybe buy a couple more things. Would've been good if we'd been able to meet up, maybe next time. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just got on & only read the last couple of pages. Spent most of the day in bed today & never take my iPad upstairs. I'm still not too good but I'm getting there, where that is????????


Chris sorry you are still not good. Take good care of yourself x


----------



## lifeline

martina said:


> Great way to spend the rest of the year. The shawlette you made is lovely.
> I've been to Ally pally today. Great but tiring. I made some earrings from silver clay in the afternoon, and of course bought some stuff. Going back on Saturday just for a talk from Hilary Hollingworth and to look around and maybe buy a couple more things. Would've been good if we'd been able to meet up, maybe next time. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


Still debating with myself whether to go or not. The biggest put-off is the travelling, I think I will give it a miss this year!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Your aunt looks like she would be a lot of fun, and I love her decoration.
> 
> It's a real shame about your grandmother's house. It's it still in the family, or does someone else own it now?


Yes all her children have a share then it goes to their children if something happens to them!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


It was meant to be hers!!


----------



## binkbrice

I am so tired I can't seem to get the family well and keep them that way, Dd has been in bed for 2 days and is running a fever.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> I see the next Grand Prix is in Texas somewhere, will it be near you? xx


The track is outside of Austin (state capital) where GD goes to college. That is about 3-4 hours from us in Dallas. We would go but the tickets are crazy expensive. and it is still HOT here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Even if I framed mine I wouldn't know where to hang them, I'd have to hire a gallery to show them. xx :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Jynx I havent done hardanger for years. Im seriously thinking of it. I would have to sit so quietly now. Maybe its just what I need for a change. I dont know if my eyes would stand it, but unless I try I'll never know will I? As for you doing it, always remember if I can do it so can you :sm16: :sm24:


I have a magnifying lamp that is a ring around a large magnifying glass so it can be right over your work, not over your shoulder. I have never used it but it should do me for most needlework forever since you can change out the magnifying glasses for different strengths. I can still work on fine linen. My left hand just puts off most people that have tried to teach me but I think I could manage on my own now with U-tube and all my books. It might be a nice change of pace for you and something that you really need to concentrate on.... a good thing when trying to shut out other thoughts. If I am really concentrating on a project, the time goes by quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Leaves are starting to fall. All news reports for my area say color is very poor this year because of the weather this summer.
> Door county might be an entirely different scene. Oh my, 95 is too hot especially in October. I think I would be using your pool today.


We are still hoping to go to Boston/Portland and it has not peaked yet. Once we get through the doctors on the 18th and 19th and I hire a cat sitter, we can schedule. I've decided not to have the kittens spayed on the 24th (even though it is dirt cheap because they are black and there is a Halloween special) because I really would not want to leave until the first week of November then and that is getting a little chancey for color. 
Yes, 95 is ridiculous. GD will be up from Austin for the big Oklahoma/Texas football game this week-end. The game is at 2:30 and it is right in the middle of the Fair... crowded, hot, sure hope she wears sunscreen!!! They keep talking about a cold front... down to 82.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Your notebook will be very useful. Remember to keep it updated. My smallish stash is mostly Red Heart Super Saver. Each color is sorted into it's own bin. Also have one bin for bulky, and one for light weights. I like having a bit of yarn in many colors and weights on hand for when I see a pattern and want to cast on immediately. Hate having to wait when the "knit me" bug bites. I only buy more expensive yarn if I have a specific project in mind.


I've been good about updating yardage so far. As to yarn, I have plenty of inexpensive yarn as well as some really nice yarn. I buy for a specific project on that, but then a new project comes along and they don't all get made as planned. I also like to pick up a skein or two when I travel. I WAS organized, like you, but I need to inventory because there is so much now. I keep all the sock yarn in matching hat boxes stacked in the corner of one bedroom so that is good, and try to have all the weaving yarn in one spot. It is sort of sorted by fiber content, but I want to not have to unstack the big bins unless I know what is in the bottom etc. It would be a good winter project.


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> We are still hoping to go to Boston/Portland and it has not peaked yet. Once we get through the doctors on the 18th and 19th and I hire a cat sitter, we can schedule. I've decided not to have the kittens spayed on the 24th (even though it is dirt cheap because they are black and there is a Halloween special) because I really would not want to leave until the first week of November then and that is getting a little chancey for color.
> Yes, 95 is ridiculous. GD will be up from Austin for the big Oklahoma/Texas football game this week-end. The game is at 2:30 and it is right in the middle of the Fair... crowded, hot, sure hope she wears sunscreen!!! They keep talking about a cold front... down to 82.


82 is a cold front that is what our highs are we have been in the 60's today!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> A gallery sounds like a fine idea. It is a shame to keep them hidden away. I only have a few I made and daughter had them framed. Hmm. I wonder if it is time to hang them on the wall.


YES!

I want a couple of picture rails down the hall so that I can change them out without holes in the wall. Several that I have are seasonal but there is a whole wall worth of sheep related ones that I want hung in the dining room. I'm also going to make 6 of them into tied on "pinnies/aprons" for the dining room chairs. Need to redo the seats so that is another winter project!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. My big plan for today is going to the dental hygienist. Experiences I had as a child still makes me dislike going to the dentist office, even for a cleaning. The worse part is there is no parking close to the door. Have to park around the corner. Mr. Wonderful drops me off at the door and picks me up. However, he has to stop in a busy lane of traffic to drop me off. I schedule my appointments away from rush hour traffic times. I hope everyone has better plans than mine.


I'm just about a year late making my appointment. It is a long drive and I just haven't wanted to deal with it. Better do it soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Oh well that's a good reason these places should have thought about that and had some rooms to accomodate family's with more than one cat!


Yeah, can't stand the thought of a cage for a week. It would be like sending them to jail! I'm going to hire a service to come in once a day and take care of them and spend a little play time. Problem is, I have to have them to the house for interview, etc. 5 days in advance at least per their rules and I don't have a date yet. Hopefully, we can sit down with a calendar this week-end and see what activities we are willing to miss around here. Fall is such a busy time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> We used to make the drive to Florida in a day and to Panama City that is right around 12 hours but we do break up the drive to Orlando which is about 20 hours!


I would hope so! That is a lot of seat time in the car.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Thanksgiving today... I am thankful for all the elk that eat my garden that don't hide in the night like some elk I've heard about! Just teasing Mav.. :sm09: If your counting, there were 15. :sm06:


WOW, great pictures and what a herd!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Me too, so good!


I like it that way, just not passed off as mashed potatoes!


----------



## Dreamweaver

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:08 pm EST and 17'C (63'F). It rained last night but is sunny today.
> We had Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's house yesterday and I bored everyone with unedited photos from my camera. I didn't realize until I had the turkey that I had not had anything to eat, except prezels and hummus, and one not-so-good sandwich from Starbucks in Calgary. The propeller plane ride was everything I hoped for, I just wished there had been less cloud. I was able to see the mountains in the gaps in the clouds. And see all the snow there. Snow in the mountains makes me happy, especially when I don't have to drive in it. There was chinook winds which the propeller plane had to fight against, which put us into the Calgary airport 1/2 hour late, so I only had time to go to the bathroom, grab a picture and a sandwich and get on the next plane, which was one of the luxurious Dreamliner jets. Lots of leg room and butt room in the seats. Unfortunately the flight was too short to serve meals, and the entertainment system kept malfunctioning. I got into Toronto about 6pm local time, took the UP Express, which is on rails but feels and sounds like a bus, not a train.
> When I got to Union Station, the lady at VIA rail told me I had missed the last train to Cobourg by minutes. So I took the GO (Government of Ontario) train, and had mum drive to the closest station to meet me. I ended up getting home around 9:30 pm, and went straight to bed.
> Bella-kitty started purring as soon as she saw me. Tazi and Princess were also happy to see me. Fluffy got big eyes and ran away. (Remember why I said he's named Fluffy ) :sm16:


Planes, Trains and Automobiles..... you did it all. What a long day. Glad you are back and MOST of the kitties are happy to see you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nitz8catz said:


> I have a good place to board my kitties. It's a dog kennel but the wife loves cats and there is a separate section of their kennel building just for the cats. They have 3 levels of cages with removable dividers. They can make a cage about 10 feet long for multiple cats. Or divide it up for smaller cages. All of them have shelves with cat beds at the back and hammocks for kitties that like hammocks. The litter boxes can all be removed without opening the doors to the cages. They also have patio doors across from the cages so the kitties can watch the squirrels and birds in the forest. I had one cat that didn't want to come home after I came to pick her up.


That would be perfect. The two together and enough room to play. They are too young and active to just sleep all day. I just have to decide how many rooms I want to "childproof" and have a professional come in once a day. In the past, our cats were old enough to leave with just a neighbor coming in to feed and empty litter.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Keep telling youngest DD she should be painting them and selling small ones to the tourist's... she just finished this cute badger.


That is cute...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> Keep telling youngest DD she should be painting them and selling small ones to the tourist's... she just finished this cute badger.


That is cute...


----------



## Dreamweaver

nitz8catz said:


> for you Trish


I miss snow. We must be out of our minds to be looking at places in Michigan at our age though!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that is worth every gallon of gas they use!! We were reminiscing today about how we used to come down for a weekend!! We then worked out that I would have been 34 and DH would have been 49 when we did that! I think it says it all!!
> 
> This is where we are staying!
> 
> http://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-3227.html, it's perfect!!


That looks lovely and very new and clean. It has everything you need and a nice location.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> This is at the Lizard, the most southern part of the UK and DH's favourite place in the world!! Xxxx


 YUMMO and the weather looks delightful. I see bare arms!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Yeah! I am home with a glowing report of no cavities. I had to park a block from the office. It is a two lane street,
> but if there are no cars parked it is a four lane street. So I pull up to the curb and stop. There was a lane of traffic behind me that was trapped until the other lane opened up. It took several minutes before the traffic cleared and I could get out the car. Not a fun experience. I was actually hoping I would not find a parking spot so I could call and cancel. Now I am so glad it is over with for another 6 months.


Not fun but nice to have it over and done.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Still not caught up with you all, except to say nice photos of elk, snowy mountains and Pat with his cream tea.
> 
> Creative Chaos was good today and nice to be back. Following that I had a phone call with a lady that is organizing a local arst and crafts festival next summer. I somehow seem to have got myself involved!!
> 
> Been catching up on 'office' work today and now have to think about getting ready for another felt making workshop I am running next Saturday.
> 
> AlsoMr P and I finalized how we are reorganizing my craftroom. It will involve taking out a built in wardrobe making good the walls, floor and ceiling and moving two very large dressers. :sm06:


Can't imagine how you got involved in an arts and crafts festival!!!!! The craft room redo sound pretty major but fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Islander said:


> I found some money in my purse while the sisters were here, and thought they or my best friend had left it. Did you do that sister's? Best friend said no... if that's the case I'm getting "strange" :sm06:
> Mental note to self.... next I leave myself money, it should be a bigger amount!!! :sm08:


Always a nice surprise. I discovered $400. I had put in a special box. Totally forgot I had it until the cat knocked the box off the dresser!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> The last time I found money was many years ago. The garbage was in a clear plastic bag. As I picked it up to carry it out to the bin I thought there was something near the bottom that looked from money. Almost did not bother dumping the mess into another bag. However, I found two $20.00 bills. No one claimed them. Hmmm.


Good eyes. I am so careful when throwing things away because I often have something "good" in the other hand and mess up. We do have a rule in this house. Make sure you check your pockets because the "laundry lady" gets anything found in the wash. My brother about came unglued when he was living with us for a brief time, as he had left a couple hundred in his pocket!!! (He did get a one time only pass but not until he squirmed a little.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> I had a lovely time with Lilly (great grand). Several times she ask to learn how to knit and did not get the hang of it. Yesterday I realized I should have used straights to help her learn. I dug out a pair of needles than had been my mom. She finally got it. Made me happy that she got it and she got it by using her great great grandmothers needles. She was so proud to say she learned to knit when she was six. Friday, the thirteenth, she will be seven.


That is wonderful! I always start people on straight size 8 needles and a smooth yarn. It is nice to use a variegated so that they see the way the stitches go, but not necessary. When they are so sick of garter they could spit, they get to purl! It is great that you see Lilly often enough to have all these special times. Happy seventh birthday to her. (as it is now officially Friday here.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> It was, After 35 years I still miss my Mum. I like to think she would be proud of me, and the things I do.


I'm positive she would! I have been having a couple rough days remembering my mom this week. I think it was brought on by a call from my brother and also an opportunity to do some volunteer work at a nearby nursing home. Not sure I can do that just yet. I may wait until after the new year.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope my granddaughters become interested; daughters have never been curious, but I didn't do much knitting and crocheting when they were little.


Jess knits for her friends when they have babies. Dre'a can't sit still long enough to do any craft so I was really surprised when she got in to making the wrapped bracelets a couple years ago. Neither of the grands have shown interest either, even to asking for handknit things in particular, though they do like socks. That said, they are both very creative and Livey is an excellent artist. Rachel always makes a gift for me each Christmas.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Only on page 233 but it is 3:15 and I need to get to sleep. Went for a walk with a neighbor tonight and it was still so hot, I'll have to wash hair and roll it before an early volleyball game tomorrow. I haven't finished paperwork yet either. Chest and stomach have been hurting all week so not moving very fast. I was going to call Dr. but then had a good day. I'll see how the week-end goes. It doesn't help the anxiety level that we have a 3 year old girl missing here in town for 6 days now. Her adoptive father put her outside at 3 AM by a tree for not drinking her milk. Did not report he missing for 5 hours. Tonight, they are looking for anyone who has film of his car leaving around 4-5 for an hour. The other child has been taken by Child Protective Services. I don't think it is going to end well. On that cheerful note, I'm off to bed. 
Everyone have a great week-end.


----------



## jinx

I like the idea of picking up yarn when I travel. Funny how when I see the skeins from my travels I can remember where and when I got them. The skeins remind me of the good people and good times I had when I purchased them.


Dreamweaver said:


> I've been good about updating yardage so far. As to yarn, I have plenty of inexpensive yarn as well as some really nice yarn. I buy for a specific project on that, but then a new project comes along and they don't all get made as planned. I also like to pick up a skein or two when I travel. I WAS organized, like you, but I need to inventory because there is so much now. I keep all the sock yarn in matching hat boxes stacked in the corner of one bedroom so that is good, and try to have all the weaving yarn in one spot. It is sort of sorted by fiber content, but I want to not have to unstack the big bins unless I know what is in the bottom etc. It would be a good winter project.


----------



## jinx

Snow is not what bothers me the most about living up here. The decreased amount of sunlight in the fall and winter has physical and mental drawbacks.


Dreamweaver said:


> I miss snow. We must be out of our minds to be looking at places in Michigan at our age though!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. The funeral went well yesterday, a lovely celebration of a beautiful lady. And a nice change to meet up with SILs family.

Today I have to get everything ready for the felt making workshop tomorrow. I will try and catch up at some point.

Happy Friday everyone. love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I like the idea of picking up yarn when I travel. Funny how when I see the skeins from my travels I can remember where and when I got them. The skeins remind me of the good people and good times I had when I purchased them.


I do the same and it is such a lovely reminder of good times. The amount of stuff I brought back from Canada and the USA will keep those memories going for a long long time. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Snow is not what bothers me the most about living up here. The decreased amount of sunlight in the fall and winter has physical and mental drawbacks.


My doctor told me that I should get out and get the daylight on my face for at least 20 minutes everyday and that helps reduce the SAD effect. Even if it is really cold and wet just stand on the porch. It really does help even if it is grey and no sun. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy Friday to you also. Wish I could attend the felting workshop with you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. The funeral went well yesterday, a lovely celebration of a beautiful lady. And a nice change to meet up with SILs family.
> 
> Today I have to get everything ready for the felt making workshop tomorrow. I will try and catch up at some point.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Friday to you also. Wish I could attend the felting workshop with you.


Come along, I can always squeeze another one in. And if you can't make this one I've got another one lined up for January. I'm also going to be teaching an advanced one next month. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, it is really miserable outside so have sent DH to do some shopping. Been busy though, got a stew ready for tomorrow, today's dinner is waiting to go in the oven and got all the ironing done, now collapsed in my chair and catching up. Our 'for sale' notice went up yesterday so I expect the whole valley now knows we are going to move, no secrets round here. Well off to catch up a bit more, see you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Dreamweaver said:


> We are still hoping to go to Boston/Portland and it has not peaked yet. Once we get through the doctors on the 18th and 19th and I hire a cat sitter, we can schedule. I've decided not to have the kittens spayed on the 24th (even though it is dirt cheap because they are black and there is a Halloween special) because I really would not want to leave until the first week of November then and that is getting a little chancey for color.
> Yes, 95 is ridiculous. GD will be up from Austin for the big Oklahoma/Texas football game this week-end. The game is at 2:30 and it is right in the middle of the Fair... crowded, hot, sure hope she wears sunscreen!!! They keep talking about a cold front... down to 82.


I had a friend who lived in Portland Maine, is thus where you are going. Unfortunately I lost touch with her, she did come over here & we got on so well, often wondered what happened to her. Hope you Appts go well & the temperature lowers.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor told me that I should get out and get the daylight on my face for at least 20 minutes everyday and that helps reduce the SAD effect. Even if it is really cold and wet just stand on the porch. It really does help even if it is grey and no sun. xxxx


Mr B used to take vitamin D supplement when he was working as he got to work in the dark so he never saw daylight some days.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it's ketchup, actually my ears have been freezing today, was stuck outside talking for ages this morning and got frozen. You never will guess what's happened. We've just put the house on the market and the forest people are going to start felling and moving trees next. Lorries up and down for the next few months. Great. Also been filling in lots of forms for the estate agents and solicitors. Think i'd prefer your day. xx


What lousy timing. I hope it doesn't put buyers off.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Rest, knit, sew, see my mates....!! ???? xxxx


Yeah!


----------



## SaxonLady

martina said:


> Great way to spend the rest of the year. The shawlette you made is lovely.
> I've been to Ally pally today. Great but tiring. I made some earrings from silver clay in the afternoon, and of course bought some stuff. Going back on Saturday just for a talk from Hilary Hollingworth and to look around and maybe buy a couple more things. Would've been good if we'd been able to meet up, maybe next time. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


I would have loved to meet up with you but Ally Pally is very tiring with not enough seats. What did you buy?


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> What lousy timing. I hope it doesn't put buyers off.


Just meeting the ruddy big lorries head on in the lane is a put off. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Chris sorry you are still not good. Take good care of yourself x


Yes Chris, get better. I hope we are heading for another London meet-up sometime soon as I am missing all of you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Still debating with myself whether to go or not. The biggest put-off is the travelling, I think I will give it a miss this year!


I'm OK there as there is always a coach trip from Worthing to Ally Pally on one of the days.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired I can't seem to get the family well and keep them that way, Dd has been in bed for 2 days and is running a fever.....


I hesitate to ask but could it be something in the house? Like damp or dry rot somewhere unnoticeable.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hate miserable weather like that. Hoping it clears and the sun shines soon.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, it is really miserable outside so have sent DH to do some shopping. Been busy though, got a stew ready for tomorrow, today's dinner is waiting to go in the oven and got all the ironing done, now collapsed in my chair and catching up. Our 'for sale' notice went up yesterday so I expect the whole valley now knows we are going to move, no secrets round here. Well off to catch up a bit more, see you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Yes Chris, get better. I hope we are heading for another London meet-up sometime soon as I am missing all of you.


That would be great. Missed my Worthing trip this year!


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> Only on page 233 but it is 3:15 and I need to get to sleep. Went for a walk with a neighbor tonight and it was still so hot, I'll have to wash hair and roll it before an early volleyball game tomorrow. I haven't finished paperwork yet either. Chest and stomach have been hurting all week so not moving very fast. I was going to call Dr. but then had a good day. I'll see how the week-end goes. It doesn't help the anxiety level that we have a 3 year old girl missing here in town for 6 days now. Her adoptive father put her outside at 3 AM by a tree for not drinking her milk. Did not report he missing for 5 hours. Tonight, they are looking for anyone who has film of his car leaving around 4-5 for an hour. The other child has been taken by Child Protective Services. I don't think it is going to end well. On that cheerful note, I'm off to bed.
> Everyone have a great week-end.


That poor child. Whatever the truth is he should never have adopted her.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Snow is not what bothers me the most about living up here. The decreased amount of sunlight in the fall and winter has physical and mental drawbacks.


S.A.D. is very real and can be very debilitating. I have a special lamp when I'm in my study.


----------



## jinx

I believe that is great advice. The angle of the sun is so bad in winter that one does not get much vitamin D.
I still think just seeing the sun or being outdoors a bit everyday is good for the body and the soul. I do not suffer the depression that others do from lack of sunshine, but have seen how deeply it affects some people.


PurpleFi said:


> My doctor told me that I should get out and get the daylight on my face for at least 20 minutes everyday and that helps reduce the SAD effect. Even if it is really cold and wet just stand on the porch. It really does help even if it is grey and no sun. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Come along, I can always squeeze another one in. And if you can't make this one I've got another one lined up for January. I'm also going to be teaching an advanced one next month. xx


I could possibly come to that one.


----------



## jinx

Indeed it is. I have seen others that really suffer the effects of S.A.D.


SaxonLady said:


> S.A.D. is very real and can be very debilitating. I have a special lamp when I'm in my study.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer. 
I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Warmish, but windy today.
My car is going in for its yearly oiling tomorrow. Normally, I make sure the car is waxed before oiling, but I didn't have a chance to wax it. So it is going as is.
I've been playing with my wool. I've lost a ball somehow. I took apart the Mystery KAL project, they weren't the right colours, and managed to lose one of the 5 balls. I've been through all my project bags, so I don't know where I've put it.
At work, I have the feeling everyone is waiting for the other shoe to fall.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Mr B used to take vitamin D supplement when he was working as he got to work in the dark so he never saw daylight some days.


The local breast cancer surgeon says that all women should take vit D supplements as a survey found that s lot of women with breast cancer were also vit D defficient.
If you are not taking it start now xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> The local breast cancer surgeon says that all women should take vit D supplements as a survey found that s lot of women with breast cancer were also vit D defficient.
> If you are not taking it start now xx


I've been taking two a day for years. That's sound advice.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Warmish, but windy today.
> My car is going in for its yearly oiling tomorrow. Normally, I make sure the car is waxed before oiling, but I didn't have a chance to wax it. So it is going as is.
> I've been playing with my wool. I've lost a ball somehow. I took apart the Mystery KAL project, they weren't the right colours, and managed to lose one of the 5 balls. I've been through all my project bags, so I don't know where I've put it.
> At work, I have the feeling everyone is waiting for the other shoe to fall.


Is the wool in Vancouver Island? Hope things at work aren't too grim. Miss you xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer.
> I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
> Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
> June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
> I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


I wish you a good time at the dinner, and continuing progress at returning to your former liveliness.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I've been taking two a day for years. That's sound advice.


Morning Janet xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer.
> I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
> Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
> June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
> I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


Glad you are getting out. Healing hugs and love xx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> S.A.D. is very real and can be very debilitating. I have a special lamp when I'm in my study.


We have special lightbulbs at work, but they only seem to make people look like zombies. They don't seem to do anything else.
Personally, I liked the warm yellow bulbs better.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Janet xxx


Morning Gorgeous! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> We have special lightbulbs at work, but they only seem to make people look like zombies. They don't seem to do anything else.
> Personally, I liked the warm yellow bulbs better.


It's the ultra violet you need.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I'm OK there as there is always a coach trip from Worthing to Ally Pally on one of the days.


There was a coach last year from this area to the Rheinbeck yarn festival, but it is several hours long and crosses the border, so you can't bring much back.


----------



## SaxonLady

Mav, what time is it there. It's noon here so you should probably be asleep!


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, it is really miserable outside so have sent DH to do some shopping. Been busy though, got a stew ready for tomorrow, today's dinner is waiting to go in the oven and got all the ironing done, now collapsed in my chair and catching up. Our 'for sale' notice went up yesterday so I expect the whole valley now knows we are going to move, no secrets round here. Well off to catch up a bit more, see you later. xx


I like that. The weather is miserable so you send DH away. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor told me that I should get out and get the daylight on my face for at least 20 minutes everyday and that helps reduce the SAD effect. Even if it is really cold and wet just stand on the porch. It really does help even if it is grey and no sun. xxxx


20 minutes would be my walk to the parking garage and back. I'd rather sit outside and knit in the sunshine, than stand on the porch. Wait, I've done that. That's what fingerless mitts are for, right?
December and January are the worse times because I arrive at work in the dark and leave in the dark.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Snow is not what bothers me the most about living up here. The decreased amount of sunlight in the fall and winter has physical and mental drawbacks.


Snow in the mountains makes me happy, so long as I can look at it and don't have to drive in it.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Mav, what time is it there. It's noon here so you should probably be asleep!


I have 7:06 am and I'm late for going to work. I'm going to have to drive around in the parking garage to find a spot. So I'm going now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Some silly bird is peeping in the dark.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy Friday the 13th.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I have 7:06 am and I'm late for going to work. I'm going to have to drive around in the parking garage to find a spot. So I'm going now.


So you are only 5 hours behind us. It will only be 4 hours from next week when our clocks go back! Hope you have a reasonably good day at work.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hate miserable weather like that. Hoping it clears and the sun shines soon.


Still raining, still blowing. xx :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer.
> I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
> Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
> June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
> I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


Anywhere out of this rain. Probably more on the east side of the country. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like that. The weather is miserable so you send DH away. :sm01:


Well I didn't want to go out in that weather. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm just about a year late making my appointment. It is a long drive and I just haven't wanted to deal with it. Better do it soon.


I'm back into the routine and am getting better about not being so apprehensive about each appointment. Even with insurance coverage, there's a lot of money leaving the bank.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. The funeral went well yesterday, a lovely celebration of a beautiful lady. And a nice change to meet up with SILs family.
> 
> Today I have to get everything ready for the felt making workshop tomorrow. I will try and catch up at some point.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad it went well yesterday. I hope you have a great day tomorrow with the felt making workshop! Love you lots, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I do the same and it is such a lovely reminder of good times. The amount of stuff I brought back from Canada and the USA will keep those memories going for a long long time. xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> That poor child. Whatever the truth is he should never have adopted her.


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> The local breast cancer surgeon says that all women should take vit D supplements as a survey found that s lot of women with breast cancer were also vit D defficient.
> If you are not taking it start now xx


It's slso necessary for Calcium absorption.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer.
> I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
> Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
> June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
> I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


I hope you enjoy yourself tonight. It sounds like a lovely way to spend the evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Warmish, but windy today.
> My car is going in for its yearly oiling tomorrow. Normally, I make sure the car is waxed before oiling, but I didn't have a chance to wax it. So it is going as is.
> I've been playing with my wool. I've lost a ball somehow. I took apart the Mystery KAL project, they weren't the right colours, and managed to lose one of the 5 balls. I've been through all my project bags, so I don't know where I've put it.
> At work, I have the feeling everyone is waiting for the other shoe to fall.


Wonder where it could have gone? Did one of your kitties take it? :sm01:

Not a great work environment for you. :sm03: Safe travels today. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Glad it went well yesterday. I hope you have a great day tomorrow with the felt making workshop! Love you lots, too! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Now more or less ready for tomorrow. Mr P is still working in my craftroom, it looks so much better with the wardrobes taken out. Miss you and love you lots. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. Now more or less ready for tomorrow. Mr P is still working in my craftroom, it looks so much better with the wardrobes taken out. Miss you and love you lots. xx


That's great. Can't wait to see some photos of your finished craft room. I bet it looks much roomier! Miss you, too! Sending lots of love to you and Mr. P. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. Now more or less ready for tomorrow. Mr P is still working in my craftroom, it looks so much better with the wardrobes taken out. Miss you and love you lots. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


I'll send you some of my fairies. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

We are now sitting down having a cup of coffee. Mr. P has done a bit more in my craftroom filling all the holes and I have now got everything sorted for lunch tomorrow. I like to do this the day before so I can now concentrate on what I a going to teach.


----------



## Islander

Good morning from Vancouver Island. Today a sunny day with mixed cloud. Next week 6 days of rain in a row, to be expected when you live in a rainforest. The birds are busy gobbling down the last of the mountain ash berries off the tree that I view from my kitchen table.

I have a squirrel that actually wants to become friends and gets closer to me everyday... might buy him some peanuts. The bears are still roaming here even though its colder and garbage pick up is not weekly anymore. Some put their bins out the day before causing all sorts of havoc and making the bears targets for the conservation traps of which they do not get relocated. Human mistake.. the bears pay for it. 

Have to find my lace spindle so to start on Mav's qiviut fibre. The loom has a grey Ashford merino/silk roving that will match nicely. I will spin singles and then ply. 
I worked an hour on Kody yesterday trying to get his undercoat out, not a job for the timid as he will scream at the slightest pull of his fur. :sm16: In the long run I get the scissors out and give him a "shave under his belly and his pantaloons. His rear isn't so pretty but it grows back like a bad hair cut would. :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning from Vancouver Island. Today a sunny day with mixed cloud. Next week 6 days of rain in a row, to be expected when you live in a rainforest. The birds are busy gobbling down the last of the mountain ash berries off the tree that I view from my kitchen table.
> 
> I have a squirrel that actually wants to become friends and gets closer to me everyday... might buy him some peanuts. The bears are still roaming here even though its colder and garbage pick up is not weekly anymore. Some put their bins out the day before causing all sorts of havoc and making the bears targets for the conservation traps of which they do not get relocated. Human mistake.. the bears pay for it.
> 
> Have to find my lace spindle so to start on Mav's qiviut fibre. The loom has a grey Ashford merino/silk roving that will match nicely. I will spin singles and then ply.
> I worked an hour on Kody yesterday trying to get his undercoat out, not a job for the timid as he will scream at the slightest pull of his fur. :sm16: In the long run I get the scissors out and give him a "shave under his belly and his pantaloons. His rear isn't so pretty but it grows back like a bad hair cut would. :sm02:


I can just picture Kody with a short back and sides! Glad your mitts are proving useful. Miss you xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I have just got on & only read the last couple of pages. Spent most of the day in bed today & never take my iPad upstairs. I'm still not too good but I'm getting there, where that is????????


Hang in there love, things can only get better, I hope!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Great way to spend the rest of the year. The shawlette you made is lovely.
> I've been to Ally pally today. Great but tiring. I made some earrings from silver clay in the afternoon, and of course bought some stuff. Going back on Saturday just for a talk from Hilary Hollingworth and to look around and maybe buy a couple more things. Would've been good if we'd been able to meet up, maybe next time. Off to bed. Goodnight all.


Sounds wonderful, what does Hilary Hollingworth do? I expect we'll be doing Olympia and I probably will get tickets for Excel in November!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired I can't seem to get the family well and keep them that way, Dd has been in bed for 2 days and is running a fever.....


Oh no! There isn't any carbon monoxide escaping from a furnace or anything like that which could make you all poorly is there? :sm22: :sm06: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Always a nice surprise. I discovered $400. I had put in a special box. Totally forgot I had it until the cat knocked the box off the dresser!


Thar was certainly worth finding!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> That is wonderful! I always start people on straight size 8 needles and a smooth yarn. It is nice to use a variegated so that they see the way the stitches go, but not necessary. When they are so sick of garter they could spit, they get to purl! It is great that you see Lilly often enough to have all these special times. Happy seventh birthday to her. (as it is now officially Friday here.)


Oh yes, Happy Birthday, Lilly! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Only on page 233 but it is 3:15 and I need to get to sleep. Went for a walk with a neighbor tonight and it was still so hot, I'll have to wash hair and roll it before an early volleyball game tomorrow. I haven't finished paperwork yet either. Chest and stomach have been hurting all week so not moving very fast. I was going to call Dr. but then had a good day. I'll see how the week-end goes. It doesn't help the anxiety level that we have a 3 year old girl missing here in town for 6 days now. Her adoptive father put her outside at 3 AM by a tree for not drinking her milk. Did not report he missing for 5 hours. Tonight, they are looking for anyone who has film of his car leaving around 4-5 for an hour. The other child has been taken by Child Protective Services. I don't think it is going to end well. On that cheerful note, I'm off to bed.
> Everyone have a great week-end.


Oh what a sad story, that would upset me too! With any luck she has been taken by someone who wouldn't be so cruel to her but i'm not hopeful! Keep us in the loop? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I like the idea of picking up yarn when I travel. Funny how when I see the skeins from my travels I can remember where and when I got them. The skeins remind me of the good people and good times I had when I purchased them.


That's lovely, knit your memories!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but mild Surrey. The funeral went well yesterday, a lovely celebration of a beautiful lady. And a nice change to meet up with SILs family.
> 
> Today I have to get everything ready for the felt making workshop tomorrow. I will try and catch up at some point.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. love you all lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck with your workshop, I'm sure it will be a huge success!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very wet and windy Wales, it is really miserable outside so have sent DH to do some shopping. Been busy though, got a stew ready for tomorrow, today's dinner is waiting to go in the oven and got all the ironing done, now collapsed in my chair and catching up. Our 'for sale' notice went up yesterday so I expect the whole valley now knows we are going to move, no secrets round here. Well off to catch up a bit more, see you later. xx


Well, now they know, I hope they all tell everyone they know and that at least one of their friends will want to come and live in your valley!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Mr B used to take vitamin D supplement when he was working as he got to work in the dark so he never saw daylight some days.


Mrs P and I take one every day all year round!! Doesn't stop me getting the hump in the dark evenings though!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I hesitate to ask but could it be something in the house? Like damp or dry rot somewhere unnoticeable.


I had a similar thought - but later!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very grey, miserable but quite warm London. I just went to the chiropodist ( I know how to have a good time!). It felt really warm, for sat for the weekend is even warmer.
> I have tried to catch up but there is so much. I have the gist of it. So happy that all of you who met up in Canada had such a great time, the photos that I have seen look wonderful.
> Barny I am so pleased you have finally got that For Sale put up, where are you going to?
> June hope you enjoyed visiting your old haunts, your Cornish mum looks lovely, I know how special she is to you. Hope you get the Broadchurch area, we love it there. If get near Charmouth, take a look, beautiful place, fossil hunters dreamplace.
> I'm off now to prepare for my first night out in months! One of my friends is having a dinner for 20 in a nearby hotel, he is turning 70 years young. I am worried about going out, but I must try as he is such a special friend, I have known him nearly 50 years. I just hope I can get into my nice outfit after sitting around for so long, eating biscuits! Have a good rest of the day. Love to you


Go for it Chris,might be just the little boost you need! Enjoy! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:46 am EST and 15'C (59'F). Warmish, but windy today.
> My car is going in for its yearly oiling tomorrow. Normally, I make sure the car is waxed before oiling, but I didn't have a chance to wax it. So it is going as is.
> I've been playing with my wool. I've lost a ball somehow. I took apart the Mystery KAL project, they weren't the right colours, and managed to lose one of the 5 balls. I've been through all my project bags, so I don't know where I've put it.
> At work, I have the feeling everyone is waiting for the other shoe to fall.


Not a nice feeling at all! :sm22: Hope you find your missing yarn, I don't suppose a kitty has stolen it?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> 20 minutes would be my walk to the parking garage and back. I'd rather sit outside and knit in the sunshine, than stand on the porch. Wait, I've done that. That's what fingerless mitts are for, right?
> December and January are the worse times because I arrive at work in the dark and leave in the dark.


Yuk, I remember that, it's horrible, especially if you then work in a room with no windows, as I did!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from Vancouver Island. Today a sunny day with mixed cloud. Next week 6 days of rain in a row, to be expected when you live in a rainforest. The birds are busy gobbling down the last of the mountain ash berries off the tree that I view from my kitchen table.
> 
> I have a squirrel that actually wants to become friends and gets closer to me everyday... might buy him some peanuts. The bears are still roaming here even though its colder and garbage pick up is not weekly anymore. Some put their bins out the day before causing all sorts of havoc and making the bears targets for the conservation traps of which they do not get relocated. Human mistake.. the bears pay for it.
> 
> Have to find my lace spindle so to start on Mav's qiviut fibre. The loom has a grey Ashford merino/silk roving that will match nicely. I will spin singles and then ply.
> I worked an hour on Kody yesterday trying to get his undercoat out, not a job for the timid as he will scream at the slightest pull of his fur. :sm16: In the long run I get the scissors out and give him a "shave under his belly and his pantaloons. His rear isn't so pretty but it grows back like a bad hair cut would. :sm02:


I'm sure that deep down, he knows that you are actually being helpful to him! I'm so sorry for the poor bears, lured in by the garbage then caught in the traps. :sm03: xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm finally all caught up!!

We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> So you are only 5 hours behind us. It will only be 4 hours from next week when our clocks go back! Hope you have a reasonably good day at work.


Clocks go back on 29th October, so it's just over two weeks away


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm finally all caught up!!
> 
> We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Sounds like you've had a good time. Enjoy your hotel and safe travels home tomorrow xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> I would hope so! That is a lot of seat time in the car.


Especially for little ones!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like you've had a good time. Enjoy your hotel and safe travels home tomorrow xxxx


Thanks hun!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Always a nice surprise. I discovered $400. I had put in a special box. Totally forgot I had it until the cat knocked the box off the dresser!


Wow that is a nic surprise....more and more it's getting easier for me to "forget" about something I have put somewhere...the mind it ain't what she used to be... :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning from Vancouver Island. Today a sunny day with mixed cloud. Next week 6 days of rain in a row, to be expected when you live in a rainforest. The birds are busy gobbling down the last of the mountain ash berries off the tree that I view from my kitchen table.
> 
> I have a squirrel that actually wants to become friends and gets closer to me everyday... might buy him some peanuts. The bears are still roaming here even though its colder and garbage pick up is not weekly anymore. Some put their bins out the day before causing all sorts of havoc and making the bears targets for the conservation traps of which they do not get relocated. Human mistake.. the bears pay for it.
> 
> Have to find my lace spindle so to start on Mav's qiviut fibre. The loom has a grey Ashford merino/silk roving that will match nicely. I will spin singles and then ply.
> I worked an hour on Kody yesterday trying to get his undercoat out, not a job for the timid as he will scream at the slightest pull of his fur. :sm16: In the long run I get the scissors out and give him a "shave under his belly and his pantaloons. His rear isn't so pretty but it grows back like a bad hair cut would. :sm02:


I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm finally all caught up!!
> 
> We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Enjoy your last night away, safe home tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Awwww!!! xxxx


----------



## martina

I bought some wool tops for felt, a bag, some interfacing, thread ,chocolates, , 2 embroidery kits and a doll. Going back tomorrow. Hilary Hollingworth does pattern darning, among other things.


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> I bought some wool tops for felt, a bag, some interfacing, thread ,chocolates, , 2 embroidery kits and a doll. Going back tomorrow. Hilary Hollingworth does pattern darning, among other things.


Had to Google that one but I'm wiser now!!


----------



## jinx

Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


London Girl said:


> Had to Google that one but I'm wiser now!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


Ouch, are you all right?!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I hesitate to ask but could it be something in the house? Like damp or dry rot somewhere unnoticeable.


That's what I was thinking, the bathroom floor probably needs replaced since the carpet was getting soaked constantly!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


Not a good move. You need a hard hat xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> I bought some wool tops for felt, a bag, some interfacing, thread ,chocolates, , 2 embroidery kits and a doll. Going back tomorrow. Hilary Hollingworth does pattern darning, among other things.


WOOL TOPS! Picture please. Xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


Gorgeous doggy xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Clocks go back on 29th October, so it's just over two weeks away


Think I will hibernate and make felt. Hope you have a restful week end xxxx


----------



## martina

I did a workshop and made some earrings from silver clay too.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> WOOL TOPS! Picture please. Xxxxxxx


Hoping to get some more tomorrow so will post pictures of them all when Chris comes over as I have trouble doing that.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


Well done!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm sure that deep down, he knows that you are actually being helpful to him! I'm so sorry for the poor bears, lured in by the garbage then caught in the traps. :sm03: xxxxxxx


Me, too, Trish. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm finally all caught up!!
> 
> We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Glad you made it there safely with a lovely stop along the way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Clocks go back on 29th October, so it's just over two weeks away


Ours go back the following week on November 6th.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


Definitely would have needed scissors for him. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


No, not a good idea. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls in bed after a lovely tea made for me by sue. It's strange eating with people. I'm getting used to eating on my own in front of the tv. It's those little things I miss. 

Hairdresser Jane didn't come as she was poorly so my hair still needs cutting. Maybe next week. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. A lot of traveling for you today. Did you mean Asia?


Silly autocorrect I meant Asda (Walmart).. Haha


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls in bed after a lovely tea made for me by sue. It's strange eating with people. I'm getting used to eating on my own in front of the tv. It's those little things I miss.
> 
> Hairdresser Jane didn't come as she was poorly so my hair still needs cutting. Maybe next week. I'm going to catch up.


Glad you had nice tea with family xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had nice tea with family xx


Me, too, Susan! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


I used to have an old English sheepdog. We had her twelve years. Albert used to cut her down every spring. She wasn't as daft when it was cut as she could see where she was going... So we kept around her eyes cut and it was a big improvement.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


You've lost me jinx...did it fall on you?


----------



## jinx

Yes, it fell on me. No injuries, or bruises just kicking myself for being unintelligent. ;^)


grandma susan said:


> You've lost me jinx...did it fall on you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed soon. Busy day tomorrow and first I'm having my flu jab.

Night night xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed soon. Busy day tomorrow and first I'm having my flu jab.
> 
> Night night xx


Night night, we're having ours on Wednesday. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Night night, we're having ours on Wednesday. xx


And good night from me, Josephine. We're having our jabs on Monday. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Sweet Dreams. I had mine two weeks ago.


Miss Pam said:


> And good night from me, Josephine. We're having our jabs on Monday. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


The groomers are very expensive these days, you did a fine job! xoxo

p.s. I see you got away unscathed... so glad. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


I hope you're ok? Sometimes we do things without thinking ahead... xoxox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely would have needed scissors for him. :sm01: xxxooo


He looks very spinnable to me.... :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> He looks very spinnable to me.... :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> We have special lightbulbs at work, but they only seem to make people look like zombies. They don't seem to do anything else.
> Personally, I liked the warm yellow bulbs better.


It reminds of that movie with Tom Hanks Joe vs. the volcanoe at the beginning of the movie!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> So you are only 5 hours behind us. It will only be 4 hours from next week when our clocks go back! Hope you have a reasonably good day at work.


Only for a couple of weeks we change ours back Nov. 5th this year!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh no! There isn't any carbon monoxide escaping from a furnace or anything like that which could make you all poorly is there? :sm22: :sm06: xxxxx


Hhhmmmm....I don't know and I will for sure check in on that!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I had a similar thought - but later!!! xxx


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm finally all caught up!!
> 
> We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


Lots of love to you too!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Ouch, are you all right?!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm22: :sm23: xxx


I was going to say close to the same thing!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Silly autocorrect I meant Asda (Walmart).. Haha


I thought that is what you meant, I did not know it was like our Walmart!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. Been aand had my flu jab, just had breakfast and now getting ready for the workshop.

Hope you all have a good week end and I'll catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do today, the sun is trying to come out but there are black clouds all around us. Stew is in the oven potatoes and dumplings done, the rest of the day is mine, all mine, well apart from feeding his lordship. See you all later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls I slept well. It's looking dull today. I have no plans but I've brought my knitting.


----------



## jinx

Hope that is not your problem. Just to be on the safe side we purchased a smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector combination. The carbon monoxide detector started beeping several years ago. Found out the vent on the gas hot water heater was defective. They do work.


binkbrice said:


> Hhhmmmm....I don't know and I will for sure check in on that!


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope the sun came out for you today. We will continue with our rainy weather for a few days yet. Wish it would rain hard for one day and get back to the sunshine without dragging it out for days.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do today, the sun is trying to come out but there are black clouds all around us. Stew is in the oven potatoes and dumplings done, the rest of the day is mine, all mine, well apart from feeding his lordship. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I envy your sleeping well. If you got your knitting you are set for whatever happens.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls I slept well. It's looking dull today. I have no plans but I've brought my knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope the sun came out for you today. We will continue with our rainy weather for a few days yet. Wish it would rain hard for one day and get back to the sunshine without dragging it out for days.


The sun hasn't come out but it hasn't rained yet either. Not like yesterday when it rained all day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. Been aand had my flu jab, just had breakfast and now getting ready for the workshop.
> 
> Hope you all have a good week end and I'll catch you later. xx


Have a good workshop. It's dry this morning, so will be heading out for my walk in about an hour (when it's not quite so dark out). Went for my walk yesterday morning and while I was having a visit with my walking friend it started pouring down rain, so she gave me a ride home. Only had a half a walk. Hopefully today will be the whole thing! May do a bit of tidying up here today (or maybe not). Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> And good night from me, Josephine. We're having our jabs on Monday. xxxooo


...and I have mine on Tuesday!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello everyone! Well, I'm home and everything looks exactly the same as before I went!! Had a good run home, not too much traffic, even on the notorious M25!! I'm wishing I was younger now, we passed so many lovely-looking places that I have never explored and it's a bit late now! I will have to get myself a little motor-caravan and go exploring all that beautiful countryside in Wiltshire and Somerset - and Devon!!

Big stack of mail when we got home, all rubbish and it all went straight into the recycling bin!! Not much else to report, one lot of washing done, the rest can wait. Just realised that I actually have to cook dinner tonight, not sure I remember how to do that!!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is a good thing home looks the same as when you left it. With all the weather events we are having, not to mention fires, it is good to find your home standing. You get all the rubbish mail, also? I find it very irritating as the other businesses go paperless.
p.s. Welcome home.


London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I'm home and everything looks exactly the same as before I went!! Had a good run home, not too much traffic, even on the notorious M25!! I'm wishing I was younger now, we passed so many lovely-looking places that I have never explored and it's a bit late now! I will have to get myself a little motor-caravan and go exploring all that beautiful countryside in Wiltshire and Somerset - and Devon!!
> 
> Big stack of mail when we got home, all rubbish and it all went straight into the recycling bin!! Not much else to report, one lot of washing done, the rest can wait. Just realised that I actually have to cook dinner tonight, not sure I remember how to do that!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hang in there love, things can only get better, I hope!!! xxxxxxxxxx


They can't get much worse!


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


So true! I hope you didn't hurt yourself too much! Reminded me of something. I was looking for pencil cases & DH looked up how long pencils are. The internet told him the size but it also said they get sharp they get shorter!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I'm home and everything looks exactly the same as before I went!! Had a good run home, not too much traffic, even on the notorious M25!! I'm wishing I was younger now, we passed so many lovely-looking places that I have never explored and it's a bit late now! I will have to get myself a little motor-caravan and go exploring all that beautiful countryside in Wiltshire and Somerset - and Devon!!
> 
> Big stack of mail when we got home, all rubbish and it all went straight into the recycling bin!! Not much else to report, one lot of washing done, the rest can wait. Just realised that I actually have to cook dinner tonight, not sure I remember how to do that!!! xxxxxx


Glad you are safe & sound at home. The West Country is lovely, I want to live in Dorset, if the family came too.


----------



## jinx

Thanks, I did not hurt myself. I just could not find another way to get it down in the small closet. I should have got my bike helmet. 
The last bit about the pencil was indeed tmi too much information.


LondonChris said:


> So true! I hope you didn't hurt yourself too much! Reminded me of something. I was looking for pencil cases & DH looked up how long pencils are. The internet told him the size but it also said they get sharp they get shorter!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, it's quite warm here. Tired today after a night out. We had a very nice meal, there was a Rob Stewart tribute act. He was excellent, I enjoyed watching my friends all dancing.
I have Claire & her boys here, the boys are charging round the garden. Her little one has been sitting in the front garden playing with some toy vehicles, as there is football on this afternoon we have had lots of people stopping & smiling at what he's doing. It was nice to see the smiles.


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, it's quite warm here. Tired today after a night out. We had a very nice meal, there was a Rob Stewart tribute act. He was excellent, I enjoyed watching my friends all dancing.
I have Claire & her boys here, the boys are charging round the garden. Her little one has been sitting in the front garden playing with some toy vehicles, as there is football on this afternoon we have had lots of people stopping & smiling at what he's doing. It was nice to see the smiles.


----------



## binkbrice

LondonChris said:


> So true! I hope you didn't hurt yourself too much! Reminded me of something. I was looking for pencil cases & DH looked up how long pencils are. The internet told him the size but it also said they get sharp they get shorter!!!!!


Wow talk about the obvious being over stated!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


I haven't had a visit from any of those fairies since I was a child!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning although I'm not having a good one I'm tired and did not sleep well at all!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning from Vancouver Island. Today a sunny day with mixed cloud. Next week 6 days of rain in a row, to be expected when you live in a rainforest. The birds are busy gobbling down the last of the mountain ash berries off the tree that I view from my kitchen table.
> 
> I have a squirrel that actually wants to become friends and gets closer to me everyday... might buy him some peanuts. The bears are still roaming here even though its colder and garbage pick up is not weekly anymore. Some put their bins out the day before causing all sorts of havoc and making the bears targets for the conservation traps of which they do not get relocated. Human mistake.. the bears pay for it.
> 
> Have to find my lace spindle so to start on Mav's qiviut fibre. The loom has a grey Ashford merino/silk roving that will match nicely. I will spin singles and then ply.
> I worked an hour on Kody yesterday trying to get his undercoat out, not a job for the timid as he will scream at the slightest pull of his fur. :sm16: In the long run I get the scissors out and give him a "shave under his belly and his pantaloons. His rear isn't so pretty but it grows back like a bad hair cut would. :sm02:


The squirrel isn't daft. He doesn't know where we get it from but he's worked out that we always have food and sometimes don't mind sharing. Shame about the not-so-clever bears.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry things are not looking up for you.


binkbrice said:


> Good morning although I'm not having a good one I'm tired and did not sleep well at all!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I had a similar thought - but later!!! xxx


we both look for the rational reasons.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm finally all caught up!!
> 
> We didn't get to West Bay as it would have been too far so we opted for lunch in lovely Exmouth, which we know pretty well. We had a lovely sea view while we munched!! We are now at the Hawk House Hotel in Yeovil. It is right on a very busy arterial road (the A303 for those who would know it) yet we can't hear a sound from our lovely room! We have our own lounge nearby which has a huge screen TV, Coronation Street should be good tonight!! Have a good evening/afternoon/night/morning or whatever you have!! Lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


The hotel sounds lovely. Having somewhere comfortable to sit in peace makes all the difference.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Clocks go back on 29th October, so it's just over two weeks away


OK teach; thanks for that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


He's adorable Barny. I can just see you taking him for walks.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Had to Google that one but I'm wiser now!!


another new craft to learn. That's 105 I have to live to now.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. It is a good thing home looks the same as when you left it. With all the weather events we are having, not to mention fires, it is good to find your home standing. You get all the rubbish mail, also? I find it very irritating as the other businesses go paperless.
> p.s. Welcome home.


Thanks dear, had a great time but good to be back!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> WOOL TOPS! Picture please. Xxxxxxx


I was waiting for that!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> They can't get much worse!


"The only way is up, ba-aby.......!" xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Glad you are safe & sound at home. The West Country is lovely, I want to live in Dorset, if the family came too.


My sister lives in Dorset and I love it down there but, like you, I wouldn't go without my family!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Silly autocorrect I meant Asda (Walmart).. Haha


Asia would have been more fun.The silk Road!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning although I'm not having a good one I'm tired and did not sleep well at all!


Sounds like maybe you need some sort of tonic, this is going on for too long love!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Night night, we're having ours on Wednesday. xx


Had mine a week ago. `made me quite dozy(dozier!) for a couple of days.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Sweet Dreams. I had mine two weeks ago.


Aren't we all good sensible ladies.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The hotel sounds lovely. Having somewhere comfortable to sit in peace makes all the difference.


Absolutely, in the hotel on the way down, we had to sit on the bed and peer at a tiny TV that was at the other end of the room!!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I thought that is what you meant, I did not know it was like our Walmart!


It isn't quite, but it is owned by them.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls I slept well. It's looking dull today. I have no plans but I've brought my knitting.


that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I'm home and everything looks exactly the same as before I went!! Had a good run home, not too much traffic, even on the notorious M25!! I'm wishing I was younger now, we passed so many lovely-looking places that I have never explored and it's a bit late now! I will have to get myself a little motor-caravan and go exploring all that beautiful countryside in Wiltshire and Somerset - and Devon!!
> 
> Big stack of mail when we got home, all rubbish and it all went straight into the recycling bin!! Not much else to report, one lot of washing done, the rest can wait. Just realised that I actually have to cook dinner tonight, not sure I remember how to do that!!! xxxxxx


Glad you're home safely and had a good time and journey. What have you got in the freezer that will be quick and easy? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> He's adorable Barny. I can just see you taking him for walks.


It was debatable who took who xx :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I'm home and everything looks exactly the same as before I went!! Had a good run home, not too much traffic, even on the notorious M25!! I'm wishing I was younger now, we passed so many lovely-looking places that I have never explored and it's a bit late now! I will have to get myself a little motor-caravan and go exploring all that beautiful countryside in Wiltshire and Somerset - and Devon!!
> 
> Big stack of mail when we got home, all rubbish and it all went straight into the recycling bin!! Not much else to report, one lot of washing done, the rest can wait. Just realised that I actually have to cook dinner tonight, not sure I remember how to do that!!! xxxxxx


Glad you made it home safely. Sounds like a wonderful getaway for the two of you. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're home safely and had a good time and journey. What have you got in the freezer that will be quick and easy? xxxx


Having not done any shopping since returning from Canada, not a lot!! Found a Fray Bentos chicken pie in the cupboard so that's dinner tonight, really must go shopping tomorrow, freezer is empty, I'm like Old Mother Hubbard!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> It was debatable who took who xx :sm18: :sm18:


that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it home safely. Sounds like a wonderful getaway for the two of you. :sm09: xxxooo


Yes, it was really good and I'm so pleased DH was up for the adventure! I think he enjoyed it but he said he doesn't want bedriven that far ever again!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was really good and I'm so pleased DH was up for the adventure! I think he enjoyed it but he said he doesn't want bedriven that far ever again!!! xxxx


Glad you had a good time and that DH enjoyed it too. Just a shame he doesn't want to do that kind of trip again, mind you I expect you will be quite relieved not to have to drive that kind of distance again even if it was done over two days.


----------



## lifeline

Well you all appear to be having flu jabs, I don't qualify and I'm not sure I would have one even if I did. The children at school had theirs the other, except it was a spray up their nostrils, some of them dripped and I was concerned about getting the flu from them.


----------



## lifeline

I decided against going to the Knitting and stitch show and done bits and pieces around home, bedding all changed. And then fish and chips for dinner, delicious and worth the walk out to get them


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I decided against going to the Knitting and stitch show and done bits and pieces around home, bedding all changed. And then fish and chips for dinner, delicious and worth the walk out to get them


You cannot beat a nice dish of fish and chips, or even a nice paper of fish and chips!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry things are not looking up for you.


I just sat outside in the sun for over an hour and feel much better!!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, not sure what the weather is going to do today, the sun is trying to come out but there are black clouds all around us. Stew is in the oven potatoes and dumplings done, the rest of the day is mine, all mine, well apart from feeding his lordship. See you all later. xx


Strangely enough this sounds like my day...xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Having not done any shopping since returning from Canada, not a lot!! Found a Fray Bentos chicken pie in the cupboard so that's dinner tonight, really must go shopping tomorrow, freezer is empty, I'm like Old Mother Hubbard!!! xxx


Oh dear, couldn't even give the old dog a bone. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Have a good workshop. It's dry this morning, so will be heading out for my walk in about an hour (when it's not quite so dark out). Went for my walk yesterday morning and while I was having a visit with my walking friend it started pouring down rain, so she gave me a ride home. Only had a half a walk. Hopefully today will be the whole thing! May do a bit of tidying up here today (or maybe not). Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Get ready for next week...it's going to pour cats and dogs! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> It isn't quite, but it is owned by them.


Oh okay they, whoever they are, own Sam's too! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Strangely enough this sounds like my day...xoxoxo


Life would be easier if they didn't need feeding so often. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, it's quite warm here. Tired today after a night out. We had a very nice meal, there was a Rob Stewart tribute act. He was excellent, I enjoyed watching my friends all dancing.
> I have Claire & her boys here, the boys are charging round the garden. Her little one has been sitting in the front garden playing with some toy vehicles, as there is football on this afternoon we have had lots of people stopping & smiling at what he's doing. It was nice to see the smiles.


Glad you went out Chris, it is good for you soul! xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Good morning although I'm not having a good one I'm tired and did not sleep well at all!


Have an easy day, thinking of you and sending feel better wishes. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Well you all appear to be having flu jabs, I don't qualify and I'm not sure I would have one even if I did. The children at school had theirs the other, except it was a spray up their nostrils, some of them dripped and I was concerned about getting the flu from them.


I have never had one and don't intend to either I usually get a sinus infection haven't had the flu so don't see the point for me in fact none of us ever get the flu!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> My sister lives in Dorset and I love it down there but, like you, I wouldn't go without my family!! xxxx


I stayed up way too late last night....looking at Dorset Button links, I like working on small things. Oh Josephine what have you done to me!! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was really good and I'm so pleased DH was up for the adventure! I think he enjoyed it but he said he doesn't want bedriven that far ever again!!! xxxx


Glad he enjoyed it, but too bad he doesn't want to go that far. It sounded like a wonderful adventure! Oh, well, you do have a lot of places closer to you to visit. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Life would be easier if they didn't need feeding so often. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Yes, husbands make terrible pets. xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just sat outside in the sun for over an hour and feel much better!!


Great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Get ready for next week...it's going to pour cats and dogs! xoxox


I know!! It's supposed to begin Tuesday afternoon sometime and go on for several days with Wednesday having high winds. Yuck!!!!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Life would be easier if they didn't need feeding so often. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Tell me about it needy bunch aren't they!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Tell me about it needy bunch aren't they!!


That they are!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have never had one and don't intend to either I usually get a sinus infection haven't had the flu so don't see the point for me in fact none of us ever get the flu!


We usually try to stay out of circulation at this time of the year, last I heard that by the time we get our flu shot's they've already mutated into a whole new flu virus.. so it's a 50/50 thing. Touch wood we haven't had it for years.


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I know!! It's supposed to begin Tuesday afternoon sometime and go on for several days with Wednesday having high winds. Yuck!!!!!! xxxooo


And here it is going to dip into the low 40's at night!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> And here it is going to dip into the low 40's at night!!


We were down to the upper 30's here last night. Brrrrr. It was a chilly walk this morning -- I walked quickly!!! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I know!! It's supposed to begin Tuesday afternoon sometime and go on for several days with Wednesday having high winds. Yuck!!!!!! xxxooo


I used to walk in the worst storms, gale winds, slushy snow... but no more, I retired this week from being a moron. I just didn't like seeing my sight impaired friend walking by herself and she will go out in anything and not be concerned about her safety. I will stay in front of the wood stove now and only come out on nice days! :sm08: xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I stayed up way too late last night....looking at Dorset Button links, I like working on small things. Oh Josephine what have you done to me!! xoxo


Oops, sorry xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, sorry xxxxx


How did your day go? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I used to walk in the worst storms, gale winds, slushy snow... but no more, I retired this week from being a moron. I just didn't like seeing my sight impaired friend walking by herself and she will go out in anything and not be concerned about her safety. I will stay in front of the wood stove now and only come out on nice days! :sm08: xoxox


Good!!!! We want you to be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


Great!!! Looks like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I just sat outside in the sun for over an hour and feel much better!!


Being out in the sun always makes me feel better. Glad it's been a tonic for you. Take care of yourself and get well, that's an order! :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


Looks like lots of fun was had by all. I thought about contacting you to see if I could join you, but I think I really needed my pottering day. Would you consider me the next time you do a beginner class?


----------



## lifeline

Right, it's past the hour for switching off screens, so that is what I'm about to do in an attempt to have a good, undisturbed sleep. See you all soon


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


That's incredible... kudo's to their teacher! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Right, it's past the hour for switching off screens, so that is what I'm about to do in an attempt to have a good, undisturbed sleep. See you all soon


Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Looks like lots of fun was had by all. I thought about contacting you to see if I could join you, but I think I really needed my pottering day. Would you consider me the next time you do a beginner class?


This workshop was for the WI but I could always do one for my friends xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sleep well! xxxooo


What she said xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That's incredible... kudo's to their teacher! xoxox


Thank you xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls. I went shopping with ds and dil they have ordered some settees for the conservatory for Christmas. Now they've gone out for a meal and I'm catching up on here. Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


Oh there's an addiction coming on, and I have all the right stuff to fuel it! I do like the links to Henry's Buttons and Potter Wright and Webb. Pinterest had me breathless. I have been getting many glances and complements for my Dorset Tree of Life necklace, when I wear it you're always with me! 
So I thank you for perking my interest lovely lady! xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went shopping with ds and dil they have ordered some settees for the conservatory for Christmas. Now they've gone out for a meal and I'm catching up on here. Hope you've all had a good day.


Hope you had fun and can now enjoy your quiet time! xoxoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Oh there's an addiction coming on, and I have all the right stuff to fuel it! I do like the links to Henry's Buttons and Potter Wright and Webb. Pinterest had me breathless. I have been getting many glances and complements for my Dorset Tree of Life necklace, when I wear it you're always with me!
> So I thank you for perking my interest lovely lady! xoxoxox


You're more than welcome. Luv n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. I went shopping with ds and dil they have ordered some settees for the conservatory for Christmas. Now they've gone out for a meal and I'm catching up on here. Hope you've all had a good day.


That sounds fun (maybe?). Enjoy your quiet time. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

On my walk this morning found a few new Shaggy Mane mushrooms. Mr J. loves them, so fried a small taste for part of his breakfast.


----------



## grandma susan

HI trish are you having a good day? I'm going home tomorrow. I feel like I'm a nomad haha. The boys are having a great time granny sitting me. They spent my money and ordered pizza and milk shakes...so I ate the last of the maltesers (chocolate malt balls) I just love these boys, they have me round their little fingers, but I love it. They are forever saying "I love you grandma" it means so much to me especially now. I was showing marg my friend your brooch. It's lovely. It's not a bird I'm familiar with.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> On my walk this morning found a few new Shaggy Mane mushrooms. Mr J. loves them, so fried a small taste for part of his breakfast.


Interesting, I'm sure there are lots of types of mushrooms growing round here but I would be afraid to pick any as I'm not sure what is what. Suppose I could try them out on DH first. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

I remember one year we were in Orlando and where we were staying had melons in the curbs and on the grass. Well we thought they were watermelons so we took one back to our villa. It wasn't very nice so we didn't eat it. Lord knows what it was. 

We also had two herons that came visiting us every day. There was only four villas built at the time so there was a lot of land and we used to watch them coming over the land to see us everyday. We decided to buy some bird seed for the. We threw it out of the pool gate and when they got it they went absolutely bonkers...we thought we must have given them birds narcotics. They went really really crazy, screaming , shouting and stamping. Then they went and were never seen again by us. We felt a bit guilty really..


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I remember one year we were in Orlando and where we were staying had melons in the curbs and on the grass. Well we thought they were watermelons so we took one back to our villa. It wasn't very nice so we didn't eat it. Lord knows what it was.
> 
> We also had two herons that came visiting us every day. There was only four villas built at the time so there was a lot of land and we used to watch them coming over the land to see us everyday. We decided to buy some bird seed for the. We threw it out of the pool gate and when they got it they went absolutely bonkers...we thought we must have given them birds narcotics. They went really really crazy, screaming , shouting and stamping. Then they went and were never seen again by us. We felt a bit guilty really..


Hilarious, we did that in Australia, we were feeding a kangaroo bits of lamb chops, he seem to be enjoying it. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> HI trish are you having a good day? I'm going home tomorrow. I feel like I'm a nomad haha. The boys are having a great time granny sitting me. They spent my money and ordered pizza and milk shakes...so I ate the last of the maltesers (chocolate malt balls) I just love these boys, they have me round their little fingers, but I love it. They are forever saying "I love you grandma" it means so much to me especially now. I was showing marg my friend your brooch. It's lovely. It's not a bird I'm familiar with.


I am having a fine day... went into Lake Cowichan for a few groceries. There were lots of good sales as the grocery was having their 33rd anniversary and it was customer appreciation day, so I took advantage of it. Good on you for eating the last of the Malteaser's, that will show them! We have them out here and they are good. :sm02: 
It is so nice to be loved as much as you are.... but keep them in line now! :sm24: 
Have a good night dear Susan. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Interesting, I'm sure there are lots of types of mushrooms growing round here but I would be afraid to pick any as I'm not sure what is what. Suppose I could try them out on DH first. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Ok devil lady...!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

I saw Brenda today at the Lake, got my invitation for coffee. I do like her! But it's not the same without the rest of you.... :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ok devil lady...!!!!! xoxoxo


 :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Good morning although I'm not having a good one I'm tired and did not sleep well at all!


Hope you are soon sleeping better. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I saw Brenda today at the Lake, got my invitation for coffee. I do like her! But it's not the same without the rest of you.... :sm03:


Do give her a hug from me. When are you meeting her? Xx
I'm off to bed now, night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hope you are soon sleeping better. Xx


Hope you feel better soon. Healing hugs xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Do give her a hug from me. When are you meeting her? Xx
> I'm off to bed now, night night xx


Night night, and to Bentley though he looks as though he's gone already. You'll have to carry him up to bed. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Healing hugs xxx


Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Night night, and to Bentley though he looks as though he's gone already. You'll have to carry him up to bed. xx


I did x


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> On my walk this morning found a few new Shaggy Mane mushrooms. Mr J. loves them, so fried a small taste for part of his breakfast.


Yum!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I saw Brenda today at the Lake, got my invitation for coffee. I do like her! But it's not the same without the rest of you.... :sm03:


Glad you had a chance to visit with her. She's a lovely lady and I think she'll appreciate your friendship. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


Sending you many warm and comforting and soothing hugs with lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Are any of you in Scotland, Ireland, or the UK in the path of Hurricane Ophelia?


----------



## jollypolly

Missed from 220 t0 271. Still trying to catch up. I just had no energy today and didn't do much. Not even read or knit. Put laundry in but forgot to take it out. Must go to run it again then back on here.


----------



## jollypolly

Well I'm back. It's washing again. My machine at our old house had wrinkle guard and clothes came out nice. This one pushes the clothes against the wall and wrinkles aweful I got it at Sears which has gone out of business here. I've finished knitting booties and newborn mittens and am trying a bonnet with crochet which isn't easy for me. I'm donating them to a group I'm in which is having a raffle. I'm not sure people will want that type of item but it's what I am doing at the moment.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My stash fro. The US and Canada. Most of it lovely gifts from Pam, Mav and Trish. I feel very spoilt....


WOW!!!! What fun you will be having.


----------



## jinx

Hi Polly. Seems many people do not have much energy. Could partly be the lack of sunshine hours. Many of us take vitamin D and use an ott light to boost vitamin D levels. I find it helpful.
I believe your baby items will be well accepted.


jollypolly said:


> Well I'm back. It's washing again. My machine at our old house had wrinkle guard and clothes came out nice. This one pushes the clothes against the wall and wrinkles aweful I got it at Sears which has gone out of business here. I've finished knitting booties and newborn mittens and am trying a bonnet with crochet which isn't easy for me. I'm donating them to a group I'm in which is having a raffle. I'm not sure people will want that type of item but it's what I am doing at the moment.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thanks Lisa! Handed it over to my dear friend who is 92 and was like a mum to me when I lived here. And, what do you know, it matched the dress she was wearing!! Xx


She can't be 92 she looks so much younger. Two lovely young ladies in that photo. Amazing how the dress and your gift match. Meant to be. I like those colors. Perky!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Was it the one about her and Abdul!? I think I may have missed that now it was on while I was away! Was it good? Xx


Yes that's the one. I couldn't recall his name. It was excellent. usually I'm aware of the actress more than the character being played but this movie I felt like it was Queen Victoria. I'd see it again and I don't usually feel that way. Try to catch it on video if it comes out. I think you will like it but I'm not sure of British politics so maybe it wouldn't seem right to you.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I'm not sure but I think the comprehensive schools are streamed so if you improve you have a higher stream to move up to - and visa versa, of course!! The secondary schools are one level and most likely to send pupils on for apprenticeships.


They are ruining the lower grades here, trying to test and sort them like potatoes. They don't even color a picture of Columbus's ships. I've started a book called "Educating Esme' ". Diary of a Teacher's First Year. Brings back memories and it's quite funny in a subtle way.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!! :sm16: xxxooo[/quote
> Hub had other talents????


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been good about updating yardage so far. As to yarn, I have plenty of inexpensive yarn as well as some really nice yarn. I buy for a specific project on that, but then a new project comes along and they don't all get made as planned. I also like to pick up a skein or two when I travel. I WAS organized, like you, but I need to inventory because there is so much now. I keep all the sock yarn in matching hat boxes stacked in the corner of one bedroom so that is good, and try to have all the weaving yarn in one spot. It is sort of sorted by fiber content, but I want to not have to unstack the big bins unless I know what is in the bottom etc. It would be a good winter project.


Could you put an alphabet letter on each box and list on paper what is in the box with that letter? I don't have any system. I just search all my stash places and pray. Son wanted me to put much in a big cardboard box which I hate so he didn't take the box upstairs I emptied it into one of those pop up cloth containers which looks better down stairs than a big cardboard box.


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> That is cute...


Son would make button bracelets and the lunch ladies bought them. I thought they were just being nice but they said they liked them. I think he was 7 years old.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> This workshop was for the WI but I could always do one for my friends xxxx


So glad I didn't ask and embarrass myself then :sm04:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Are any of you in Scotland, Ireland, or the UK in the path of Hurricane Ophelia?


Most of us are on the east of the UK. Barney is on the west side which is where it's going to be at its worst, but hopefully the forecasters have it right and most of its strength will be gone by the time it reaches there


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> They are ruining the lower grades here, trying to test and sort them like potatoes. They don't even color a picture of Columbus's ships. I've started a book called "Educating Esme' ". Diary of a Teacher's First Year. Brings back memories and it's quite funny in a subtle way.


I would be interested in reading this when you have it ready


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> HI trish are you having a good day? I'm going home tomorrow. I feel like I'm a nomad haha. The boys are having a great time granny sitting me. They spent my money and ordered pizza and milk shakes...so I ate the last of the maltesers (chocolate malt balls) I just love these boys, they have me round their little fingers, but I love it. They are forever saying "I love you grandma" it means so much to me especially now. I was showing marg my friend your brooch. It's lovely. It's not a bird I'm familiar with.


It's great that you are enjoying your time with them and it sounds like you are getting a good balance between time at your home and theirs which is working for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Most of us are on the east of the UK. Barney is on the west side which is where it's going to be at its worst, but hopefully the forecasters have it right and most of its strength will be gone by the time it reaches there


Hopefully it will hit further north, if not we will have to batten down the hatches. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a breezy but dry Wales. I don't feel like doing anything at the moment so will just hang about and see how the day goes. Have a peaceful Sunday, back later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I did x


One very spoilt pussy cat. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully it will hit further north, if not we will have to batten down the hatches. xx :sm16:


Be safe.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Happy new week. I'm going home today, I've had a great weekend. But my home calls. I'm calling with some flowers for Albert on the way.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


So sad for you Chris and don't be depressed on your own. I and all of us will be here for you. You mean a lot to us.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> So sad for you Chris and don't be depressed on your own. I and all of us will be here for you. You mean a lot to us.


What she said. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but warm Surrey. Apart from doig some laundry I've nothing much planned for today. Had some nice emails back from the ladies who did the workshop yesterday. Now I have to start planning the next one.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> One very spoilt pussy cat. xx


And he knows it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Happy new week. I'm going home today, I've had a great weekend. But my home calls. I'm calling with some flowers for Albert on the way.


Sat Hi to Albert for me. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> On my walk this morning found a few new Shaggy Mane mushrooms. Mr J. loves them, so fried a small taste for part of his breakfast.


Scrumptious


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> HI trish are you having a good day? I'm going home tomorrow. I feel like I'm a nomad haha. The boys are having a great time granny sitting me. They spent my money and ordered pizza and milk shakes...so I ate the last of the maltesers (chocolate malt balls) I just love these boys, they have me round their little fingers, but I love it. They are forever saying "I love you grandma" it means so much to me especially now. I was showing marg my friend your brooch. It's lovely. It's not a bird I'm familiar with.


I so know that feeling! The grands can always cheer me up. They love their hugs and never fail to say they love me.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


getting out and meeting people is good for depression.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Are any of you in Scotland, Ireland, or the UK in the path of Hurricane Ophelia?


No. We're all safe. Barny may get some wind and it may turn up the English channel and blow along the coast to me, but I am in a bay.
.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Glad you had a good time and that DH enjoyed it too. Just a shame he doesn't want to do that kind of trip again, mind you I expect you will be quite relieved not to have to drive that kind of distance again even if it was done over two days.


Thanks dear! yes, you are right, I will never drive down again, maybe coach or train and a hire car at the Cornwall end. DH did more than I thought he would, quite a lot of walking compared to his day to day walking at home but it left him very tired so I think he feels he's done it now!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I decided against going to the Knitting and stitch show and done bits and pieces around home, bedding all changed. And then fish and chips for dinner, delicious and worth the walk out to get them


Think of how much money and pushing and shoving you avoided, not to mention that you already have a substantial stash?!!! It's fun though, isn't it?!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, couldn't even give the old dog a bone. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Good job I haven't got a dog!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Get ready for next week...it's going to pour cats and dogs! xoxox


If they were Kodys and Bentleys and Maddys and Indies, I wouldn't mind!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hoping it misses land and stays out on the ocean. Batten down the hatches just in case. Stay safe.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully it will hit further north, if not we will have to batten down the hatches. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> If they were Kodys and Bentleys and Maddys and Indies, I wouldn't mind!!! xxxx


what a delightful thought. Imagining that would be better than counting sheep!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have never had one and don't intend to either I usually get a sinus infection haven't had the flu so don't see the point for me in fact none of us ever get the flu!


I have never had the flu and some people reckon that they can't keep up with the current strain of flu, in other words, they are giving you the vaccine for last year's flu!!! I shall have mine anyway, it's free!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I stayed up way too late last night....looking at Dorset Button links, I like working on small things. Oh Josephine what have you done to me!! xoxo


Have you started felting yet??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, husbands make terrible pets. xoxox


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. It is so wonderful you have such a great place to spend a few days. Yet, there is no place like home.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Happy new week. I'm going home today, I've had a great weekend. But my home calls. I'm calling with some flowers for Albert on the way.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have never had the flu and some people reckon that they can't keep up with the current strain of flu, in other words, they are giving you the vaccine for last year's flu!!! I shall have mine anyway, it's free!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Most things that are offered for free are not worth having. This is.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Felt workshop went well. A great variety in the pieces of felt that were made. They now all want to do an advanced one.


Lots of pretties there - and the felting looks very good too!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Happy day to you. I can believe the ladies were delighted with the workshop. They had a great teacher.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but warm Surrey. Apart from doig some laundry I've nothing much planned for today. Had some nice emails back from the ladies who did the workshop yesterday. Now I have to start planning the next one.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Looks like lots of fun was had by all. I thought about contacting you to see if I could join you, but I think I really needed my pottering day. Would you consider me the next time you do a beginner class?


No!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Glad to hear everyone is expecting to be safe.


SaxonLady said:


> No. We're all safe. Barny may get some wind and it may turn up the English channel and blow along the coast to me, but I am in a bay.
> .


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> On my walk this morning found a few new Shaggy Mane mushrooms. Mr J. loves them, so fried a small taste for part of his breakfast.


Lovely! Can't beat mushrooms with your breakfast - unless it's Cornflakes!! xxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Interesting, I'm sure there are lots of types of mushrooms growing round here but I would be afraid to pick any as I'm not sure what is what. Suppose I could try them out on DH first. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Yeah, good idea but it could be first and last!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I saw Brenda today at the Lake, got my invitation for coffee. I do like her! But it's not the same without the rest of you.... :sm03:


Well, you can talk about us if you like, we don't mind! So glad you are going to keep in touch with Brenda, you are two lovely ladies and your friendship will be a lasting souvenir of our get together!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


Happy hugs to you Chris. Have you been told that you won't get any better? Don't give up trying, please, there maybe something out there somewhere that will help! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Are any of you in Scotland, Ireland, or the UK in the path of Hurricane Ophelia?


Maybe. I shall be keeping my head down, just in case!! Hmmm, just checked, I think Purple, Janet, Susan, Martina Rebecca, Chris and I might just miss it. Unfortunately, it looks like Jacky might be right in the middle of it. Hang on to your hat love!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Well I'm back. It's washing again. My machine at our old house had wrinkle guard and clothes came out nice. This one pushes the clothes against the wall and wrinkles aweful I got it at Sears which has gone out of business here. I've finished knitting booties and newborn mittens and am trying a bonnet with crochet which isn't easy for me. I'm donating them to a group I'm in which is having a raffle. I'm not sure people will want that type of item but it's what I am doing at the moment.


I'm sure they will be appreciated by someone. I know what you mean, my neighbour is expecting and I am knitting for her but not sure it will be welcomed or used!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> She can't be 92 she looks so much younger. Two lovely young ladies in that photo. Amazing how the dress and your gift match. Meant to be. I like those colors. Perky!


Thanks Lisa! Some people say my friend looks a bit like the Queen! She is very bright and has a complete set of marbles so fun to chat with - when I can get a word in edgeways!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Yes that's the one. I couldn't recall his name. It was excellent. usually I'm aware of the actress more than the character being played but this movie I felt like it was Queen Victoria. I'd see it again and I don't usually feel that way. Try to catch it on video if it comes out. I think you will like it but I'm not sure of British politics so maybe it wouldn't seem right to you.


Well, nobody alive now knows the truth of it all and don't suppose they'd care anyway as long as it is a good story!! Will watch out for it!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have you started felting yet??!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Or even 'reverse spinning xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, good idea but it could be first and last!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


I'd go back to buying them from the shops. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Lots of pretties there - and the felting looks very good too!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


Heehee xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy day to you. I can believe the ladies were delighted with the workshop. They had a great teacher.


Thank you, we all had fun xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe. I shall be keeping my head down, just in case!! Hmmm, just checked, I think Purple, Janet, Susan, Martina Rebecca, Chris and I might just miss it. Unfortunately, it looks like Jacky might be right in the middle of it. Hang on to your hat love!! xxxxx


I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will be further north than we are. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Ok, so we got home yesterday and Dh announced that there was no cold water coming from the bathroom taps! Tried to ring two of my local friendly plumbers but one has changed his number and the other seems to be out of the country. Rang the third one and he said to turn all the taps on upstairs. Well, it worked, what a genius!! I have asked him if he will do my bath/shower swap but he hasn't replied yet!!!

All the shopping done but the fridge and freezer still look a bit empty too me!! After lunch, I am off to see Jill and have yet another catch up!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Good there was an easy fix for your plumber problems. Before you answer I meant the plumbing in your house,
not your personal plumbing.
You will need several get togethers to share all your recent adventures.


London Girl said:


> Ok, so we got home yesterday and Dh announced that there was no cold water coming from the bathroom taps! Tried to ring two of my local friendly plumbers but one has changed his number and the other seems to be out of the country. Rang the third one and he said to turn all the taps on upstairs. Well, it worked, what a genius!! I have asked him if he will do my bath/shower swap but he hasn't replied yet!!!
> 
> All the shopping done but the fridge and freezer still look a bit empty too me!! After lunch, I am off to see Jill and have yet another catch up!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully it will hit further north, if not we will have to batten down the hatches. xx :sm16:


Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Happy new week. I'm going home today, I've had a great weekend. But my home calls. I'm calling with some flowers for Albert on the way.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> So sad for you Chris and don't be depressed on your own. I and all of us will be here for you. You mean a lot to us.


Yes, you do, and yes, we are! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ok, so we got home yesterday and Dh announced that there was no cold water coming from the bathroom taps! Tried to ring two of my local friendly plumbers but one has changed his number and the other seems to be out of the country. Rang the third one and he said to turn all the taps on upstairs. Well, it worked, what a genius!! I have asked him if he will do my bath/shower swap but he hasn't replied yet!!!
> 
> All the shopping done but the fridge and freezer still look a bit empty too me!! After lunch, I am off to see Jill and have yet another catch up!! xxxxx


Not a good way to start your back-at-home time. Glad it was sorted. I hope you hear back from him about the bath/shower swap.

I have to go get some groceries today. Off for my walk in about an hour and then we'll see what the rest of the day brings (other than the shopping).

Enjoy your visit with Jill! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Or even 'reverse spinning xxxxx


Snickering...... :sm02: :sm02: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good there was an easy fix for your plumber problems. Before you answer I meant the plumbing in your house,
> not your personal plumbing.
> You will need several get togethers to share all your recent adventures.


Haha, Happy to say that at the time of posting, I have no personal plumbing problems!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Haha, Happy to say that at the time of posting, I have no personal plumbing problems!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


So pleased to hear it. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surreyl It;s been a lovely warm day. Washing is all done, hung out, dried and put away. Tidied up after yesterday and Mr P has put up coving and skirting where he took the wardrobe out in my craft room. Just had an early dinner and now going to see if I can get on and finish a the crocheted cowl I'm doing for DD.


----------



## grandma susan

One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


What a wonderful surprise, I'm sure Albert was delighted to see you both, funny how fate works isn't it? Lots of love and hugs to you Susan! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning. It is so wonderful you have such a great place to spend a few days. Yet, there is no place like home.


I enjoy how they love to have me and always want more of me. This wont last forever. Things will change as we all get used to normality again, thats if it ever returns. x


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


Nice for the 3 of you to be togetherl xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Good there was an easy fix for your plumber problems. Before you answer I meant the plumbing in your house,
> not your personal plumbing.
> You will need several get togethers to share all your recent adventures.


hahahaha you are so funny jinx hahaha


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Haha, Happy to say that at the time of posting, I have no personal plumbing problems!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Good thing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surreyl It;s been a lovely warm day. Washing is all done, hung out, dried and put away. Tidied up after yesterday and Mr P has put up coving and skirting where he took the wardrobe out in my craft room. Just had an early dinner and now going to see if I can get on and finish a the crocheted cowl I'm doing for DD.


Glad you've had a good day. You and Mr. P got a lot accomplished. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


That is absolutely lovely, Susan! So glad you had the time and a cuddle with Stephen. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs (even though today may not be a day you need them, store them away). 
xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I am getting ready to shampoo the carpet in our bathroom and maybe my room, then I have to jump back into the frog pond on the Stitch Bliss Cowl because I lost at yarn chicken and I ran out before the ombré and I really want to do that part so I am frogging back four rows to so I can do that part then on to section two I hope this doesn't keep happening I should have went down a needle size......uuuurrgghh


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am getting ready to shampoo the carpet in our bathroom and maybe my room, then I have to jump back into the frog pond on the Stitch Bliss Cowl because I lost at yarn chicken and I ran out before the ombrÃ© and I really want to do that part so I am frogging back four rows to so I can do that part then on to section two I hope this doesn't keep happening I should have went down a needle size......uuuurrgghh


Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


That's a lovely blanket and a sweater to go with it will be great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely lovely, Susan! So glad you had the time and a cuddle with Stephen. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs (even though today may not be a day you need them, store them away).
> xxxooo


I will you all mean so much to me


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


No I didnt !!!! We were at josephines , remember ?????????? :sm24: I was thinking of doing one. did you find it ok? looks lovely


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I will you all mean so much to me


As do all of you mean so much to me. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


Isn't it lovely when unexpected things like that happen. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


Wow lovely square squares, my mitred squares came out very weird and very unsquare. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> No I didnt !!!! We were at josephines , remember ?????????? :sm24: I was thinking of doing one. did you find it ok? looks lovely


Oh, yeah, that's right, it's not like I see you _that_ often, is it??!!!! Yes, it was really easy once I got going! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


Very nice knitting. Xx


----------



## jinx

Great work and nice pattern.


London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Interesting how things like that happen. Almost like someone planned for you to meet up there.


grandma susan said:


> One of the nicest things happened to me today. I called at the store to get Albert some flowers and went to the cemetery. While I as putting the flowers in the vase our Stephen landed. It was lovely. He was going scuba diving and just called in to the crem. We had a big cuddle and a little chat with Albert and shared our pain.We are ok though, so dont worry. There were no tears today.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Dying to see this, it sounds lovely! Stick with it kid, you'll get there!! I am just deliberating what to knit next! Ok, I've decided! I knitted this mitred squares blanket for my neighbour's not-yet-born baby so I think I'll make a little jacket to go with it! Susan gave me the blanket pattern in Blackpool! Xxxx


That's really pretty!!


----------



## binkbrice

It's pouring down rain and my arms are now sore from working with that shampooer, the cowl is turning out really nice, haven't figured out yet what yarns I want to use for mine.


----------



## binkbrice

I just love this yarn that I got Friday from Polkadotcreek on Etsy! She is from Canada.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I just love this yarn that I got Friday from Polkadotcreek on Etsy! She is from Canada.


Oooh, pretty! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Isn't it lovely when unexpected things like that happen. xx


Such as when you "found" my daughter! Always nice when one's children show up unexpectedly. :sm02: xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Interesting how things like that happen. Almost like someone planned for you to meet up there.


Jinx I was thinking that too. Someone is looking after Susan and Stephen I think! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I just love this yarn that I got Friday from Polkadotcreek on Etsy! She is from Canada.


Wow, that's nice!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not allowed to sleep. I have to keep him awake!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it works with us, too. :sm02: xxxooo
> 
> 
> 
> When I am in the car, I have an extremely hard time staying awake, and thankfully DH doesn't have any problems with staying awake in the car; he only has problems staying awake when he is in his chair, at home! ????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy but so far not windy Wales. A new week a new line of viewers lined up (NOT). Oh well it's early days. It's a bit early at the moment so will come back later. xx


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Hi Polly. Seems many people do not have much energy. Could partly be the lack of sunshine hours. Many of us take vitamin D and use an ott light to boost vitamin D levels. I find it helpful.
> I believe your baby items will be well accepted.


I take a prescription for vitamin D twice a week. I'm up late and wake early with the pets. I will look into an ott light. Is it in a lamp? I'm not pleased with the bonnet. It's made with spaces and I prefer solid...warmer. I have a hard time with crochet patterns but know the stitches. The yarn is white pale green and yellow variegated. Im glad for your input. Nice of you to care.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm Surrey, the sun has been out but now it's cloudy. The wind is blowing the leaves off the trees.

KnitWIts are here this morning so I will catch up with you later.

It's early days Jacky, I am sure yoou have a buyer waiting round the corner. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I take a prescription for vitamin D twice a week. I'm up late and wake early with the pets. I will look into an ott light. Is it in a lamp? I'm not pleased with the bonnet. It's made with spaces and I prefer solid...warmer. I have a hard time with crochet patterns but know the stitches. The yarn is white pale green and yellow variegated. Im glad for your input. Nice of you to care.


Sorry the bonnet is not going well, but I love the sound of the colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Such as when you "found" my daughter! Always nice when one's children show up unexpectedly. :sm02: xoxoxox


And what a lovely find she was. xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It's pouring down rain and my arms are now sore from working with that shampooer, the cowl is turning out really nice, haven't figured out yet what yarns I want to use for mine.


I'm sure that whatever you choose, it will be beautiful!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I just love this yarn that I got Friday from Polkadotcreek on Etsy! She is from Canada.


Oh wow, that's very pretty and very evocative of Canadian Fall!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but so far not windy Wales. A new week a new line of viewers lined up (NOT). Oh well it's early days. It's a bit early at the moment so will come back later. xx


Come on, stay positive, it IS early days! Having said that, I would be the same, of course!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! I am off to Zumba this morning, after a four week absence, it's going to hurt but will be good to see my buddies!!
Catch you later xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. The only way I can describe the weather is that theres no birds about, its dusky and so still. Someone , somewhere is getting a storm and we just seem to be missing it. Anyway, good morning all. Its s and B today so at least I'll get some knitting done. I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The only way I can describe the weather is that theres no birds about, its dusky and so still. Someone , somewhere is getting a storm and we just seem to be missing it. Anyway, good morning all. Its s and B today so at least I'll get some knitting done. I hope you all have a good day.


It's strange isn't it? The light is weird here as well. Have a good knit and natter this afternoon. xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Interesting how things like that happen. Almost like someone planned for you to meet up there.


I often think what you are thinking. Im so sure hes still with us.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I often think what you are thinking. Im so sure hes still with us.


Of course he is and always will be, he is in your heart forever. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course he is and always will be, he is in your heart forever. xx


I wouldnt worry about your house just yet Barny. It is early, though if you are like me, if I get something in my mind I want it done there and then.


----------



## grandma susan

Its starting to rain....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I wouldnt worry about your house just yet Barny. It is early, though if you are like me, if I get something in my mind I want it done there and then.


Exactly, yesterday would be even better. xx :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just love this yarn that I got Friday from Polkadotcreek on Etsy! She is from Canada.


and they all go together beautifully.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The only way I can describe the weather is that theres no birds about, its dusky and so still. Someone , somewhere is getting a storm and we just seem to be missing it. Anyway, good morning all. Its s and B today so at least I'll get some knitting done. I hope you all have a good day.


It was like that here yesterday. Its still very still but the sun keeps pouring through the clouds. 
It must be after high tide because the seagulls are all coming back, like noisy children at break time.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I wouldnt worry about your house just yet Barny. It is early, though if you are like me, if I get something in my mind I want it done there and then.


I think they call that being human!


----------



## SaxonLady

Beatles weather! Here comes the sun... quite cheers me up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Beatles weather! Here comes the sun... quite cheers me up.


Huh. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Huh. xx :sm23: :sm16:


I'm sorry. Actually, no I'm not. At least one of us has sunshine. I'm thinking of you with your dull weather and if you think of me in the sunshine it might remind you of Blackpool and cheer YOU up. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry. Actually, no I'm not. At least one of us has sunshine. I'm thinking of you with your dull weather and if you think of me in the sunshine it might remind you of Blackpool and cheer YOU up. xxx


Wish we were back in Blackpool. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish we were back in Blackpool. xx


Not right now! Too close to Ophelia. I wish we were anywhere together.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Not right now! Too close to Ophelia. I wish we were anywhere together.


True. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6'C (43'F). It will be 10'C for a high temperature today. I have my woolly socks on. I have 2 blanket wraps at work since the heating system doesn't really warm up until afternoon, and I think our computers generate most of that warmth.
It was a busy weekend. I got the car oiled for winter, did a month's worth of shopping to replace all the things that we ran out of, got some free tea with my points, made a payment of this past holiday, got flea treatment for the kitties and treated them, did the laundry and got some knitting done (until I ran out of yarn).


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It was like that here yesterday. Its still very still but the sun keeps pouring through the clouds.
> It must be after high tide because the seagulls are all coming back, like noisy children at break time.


Our seagulls all come to land when there is a storm over the water.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The only way I can describe the weather is that theres no birds about, its dusky and so still. Someone , somewhere is getting a storm and we just seem to be missing it. Anyway, good morning all. Its s and B today so at least I'll get some knitting done. I hope you all have a good day.


We had tons of wind and rain yesterday. It even knocked down some branches and electricity wires. It's still at the moment.
You have a good day too, and I hope the storm passes you by.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I am off to Zumba this morning, after a four week absence, it's going to hurt but will be good to see my buddies!!
> Catch you later xxxxxxxx


I hope you're not too sore later.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm Surrey, the sun has been out but now it's cloudy. The wind is blowing the leaves off the trees.
> 
> KnitWIts are here this morning so I will catch up with you later.
> 
> It's early days Jacky, I am sure yoou have a buyer waiting round the corner. xx


Our wind yesterday blew a lot of leaves down. We don't have any significant colour here yet. But we still have lots of leaves that could turn colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

The feral cat has had his breakfast and left. So I'm going now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Our seagulls all come to land when there is a storm over the water.


Ours breed on our rooftops. We know when it's high tide because they set up a huge racket squealing to each other, disappear out to sea, then come back about half an hour later, still squealing. They've settled down now.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am watching the news and worrying about you and the weather. Glad to hear that nothing has hit your area.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but so far not windy Wales. A new week a new line of viewers lined up (NOT). Oh well it's early days. It's a bit early at the moment so will come back later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And what a lovely find she was. xxx


Indeed she was! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! I am off to Zumba this morning, after a four week absence, it's going to hurt but will be good to see my buddies!!
> Catch you later xxxxxxxx


Hope it goes well!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Ott lights are suppose to mimic actual sunlight. They are available almost everywhere. Amazon, Walmart, Joann's.
Table tops or floor lamps are available. The light from them is also helpful to see your project especially when working on dark color. 
I am the same with crochet. I know the stitches. I just prefer to knit so I guess I will never become a great crocheter.


jollypolly said:


> I take a prescription for vitamin D twice a week. I'm up late and wake early with the pets. I will look into an ott light. Is it in a lamp? I'm not pleased with the bonnet. It's made with spaces and I prefer solid...warmer. I have a hard time with crochet patterns but know the stitches. The yarn is white pale green and yellow variegated. Im glad for your input. Nice of you to care.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. The only way I can describe the weather is that theres no birds about, its dusky and so still. Someone , somewhere is getting a storm and we just seem to be missing it. Anyway, good morning all. Its s and B today so at least I'll get some knitting done. I hope you all have a good day.


Enjoy your time at S and B. We're off to have our annual physicals this morning and then I'm meeting up with my young friend for lunch. Partly a fun day and partly not. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Ott lights are suppose to mimic actual sunlight. They are available almost everywhere. Amazon, Walmart, Joann's.
> Table tops or floor lamps are available. The light from them is also helpful to see your project especially when working on dark color.
> I am the same with crochet. I know the stitches. I just prefer to knit so I guess I will never become a great crocheter.


I have a light that is designed especially to create the right rays to reduce SAD and to also reset sleep rhythms. I didn't know my Ott light was doing the same; thought it was just for better vision. I'm happy to be getting double benefits.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6'C (43'F). It will be 10'C for a high temperature today. I have my woolly socks on. I have 2 blanket wraps at work since the heating system doesn't really warm up until afternoon, and I think our computers generate most of that warmth.
> It was a busy weekend. I got the car oiled for winter, did a month's worth of shopping to replace all the things that we ran out of, got some free tea with my points, made a payment of this past holiday, got flea treatment for the kitties and treated them, did the laundry and got some knitting done (until I ran out of yarn).


Busy weekend indeed but it sounds like you got a lot accomplished. Sorry about running out of yarn. Be safe today on your way to work. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Some of my life experiences cannot be explained other than to say my loved ones were watching out for me. Can be good or bad as sometimes I read too much into every day life. I am sure they are with me and he is with you.


grandma susan said:


> I often think what you are thinking. Im so sure hes still with us.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. I am watching the news and worrying about you and the weather. Glad to hear that nothing has hit your area.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

You got a ton of things crossed off your to do list. Good for you. My to do list is never ending.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6'C (43'F). It will be 10'C for a high temperature today. I have my woolly socks on. I have 2 blanket wraps at work since the heating system doesn't really warm up until afternoon, and I think our computers generate most of that warmth.
> It was a busy weekend. I got the car oiled for winter, did a month's worth of shopping to replace all the things that we ran out of, got some free tea with my points, made a payment of this past holiday, got flea treatment for the kitties and treated them, did the laundry and got some knitting done (until I ran out of yarn).


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It's strange isn't it? The light is weird here as well. Have a good knit and natter this afternoon. xx


Strange light here this pm time too xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I wouldnt worry about your house just yet Barny. It is early, though if you are like me, if I get something in my mind I want it done there and then.


Yep, me too, I'm a nightmare when we're moving house, nearest I've ever come to a complete meltdown!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6'C (43'F). It will be 10'C for a high temperature today. I have my woolly socks on. I have 2 blanket wraps at work since the heating system doesn't really warm up until afternoon, and I think our computers generate most of that warmth.
> It was a busy weekend. I got the car oiled for winter, did a month's worth of shopping to replace all the things that we ran out of, got some free tea with my points, made a payment of this past holiday, got flea treatment for the kitties and treated them, did the laundry and got some knitting done (until I ran out of yarn).


Wow, busy indeed, still it's a nice feeling to have got all the bits and pieces out of the way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you're not too sore later.


No, not sore yet, that comes tomorrow!! I was very very hot though and a bit banjaxed at all the new routines our instructor has introduced!! :sm06: :sm22: :sm17: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Strange light here this pm time too xx


It is here as well; kind of pinky-beige lighting. Quite bright but no longer in sunshine.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time at S and B. We're off to have our annual physicals this morning and then I'm meeting up with my young friend for lunch. Partly a fun day and partly not. :sm02: xxxooo


Hope you both get a clean bill of health!! Enjoy your time with your friend!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It is here as well; kind of pinky-beige lighting. Quite bright but no longer in sunshine.


The sky has a yellowy tinge here but it's very warm, that's not good!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> The sky has a yellowy tinge here but it's very warm, that's not good!!


It is warm and the light has now turned almost golden; bright as a sunny day but totally clouded sky. Weird.


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, just letting everyone know that I haven't fallen off the edge of the world; I am getting headaches when reading, and I am now waiting for my new glasses, which I am supposed to be picking them up this coming Thursday. I am hoping that they will stop the headaches, and make reading much easier. Then I will have quite a bit of chatting to catch up with.

Jacky I hope that your house selling, and searching, is progressing well, and the entire process doesn't get too stressful! xoxoxo

I also hope that everyone is well, and enjoying the day. ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I am watching the news and worrying about you and the weather. Glad to hear that nothing has hit your area.


The sun has come out but it's getting very windy here now, leaves flying everywhere, all intact so far and still have power. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is warm and the light has now turned almost golden; bright as a sunny day but totally clouded sky. Weird.


It sort of reminded me of when we had an eclipse of the sun, a sort of eerie light. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

It is very still here and the colours are getting weirder by the minute. I am looking westwards. The houses are bright with what looks like yellow sunshine but the sky behind is very stormy yellow-grey. The seagulls on the rooves are bright white by contrast. Surreal. It is only 14.39 but it looks like twilight. 

It is getting darker very quickly now. We aren;t supposed to get the rain but it must be coming. This feels ominously like 1987 when the unexpected hurricane hit us and Sussex was cut off.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> The sky has a yellowy tinge here but it's very warm, that's not good!!


Very yellow now, just like the sky before an eclipse.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> It sort of reminded me of when we had an eclipse of the sun, a sort of eerie light. xx


Just what I said xx


----------



## SaxonLady

It is now almost dark and the outside light is orangy. I agree Barny - like before the eclipse.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is now almost dark and the outside light is orangy. I agree Barny - like before the eclipse.


Apparently there's a lot of Saharan dust in the air, so if it rains everything is going to be covered in red dust. It might explain the weird colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently there's a lot of Saharan dust in the air, so if it rains everything is going to be covered in red dust. It might explain the weird colours. xx


That would explain it xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you both get a clean bill of health!! Enjoy your time with your friend!! xxxxxx


Thank you. Glad you made it through your Zumba today. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> The sky has a yellowy tinge here but it's very warm, that's not good!!


No, not good. Stay safe all of you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It sort of reminded me of when we had an eclipse of the sun, a sort of eerie light. xx


I just took some pictures but they don't show how dark and eerie the sky really is!! I think we're going to cop it any minute!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Apparently there's a lot of Saharan dust in the air, so if it rains everything is going to be covered in red dust. It might explain the weird colours. xx


Apparently, the sky above Sussex is full of it. As you say that explains everything. We've had this before. I just hope the rain keeps off until it has all moved away.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's very pretty and very evocative of Canadian Fall!!


That's what drew me to it!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

LondonChris said:


> Feel much better 'mood wise' I have been so depressed. Pain is still terrible so giving into really strong meds. I'm now waiting to go on a rehabilitation program, probably at the beginning of next year. Hopefully they can sort me out. I have to resign to how I am, im not going to get any better. On that miserable statement I wish you good night. Im off to bed to read, Mr B is shouting at the football. Lots of love.


Hi and a very gentle loving hug. I know how difficult it is to have to resign to something. Be patient with yourself. One day at a time. I'm thinking of you and cheering you on.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

lifeline said:


> I would be interested in reading this when you have it ready


Me too. As I was educated to teach. Just didn't get the opportunity because of my health. My best friend has been teaching for over 30 yrs. I'm sure she'd love to read it also.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I just took some pictures but they don't show how dark and eerie the sky really is!! I think we're going to cop it any minute!!


Same here but no rain and it has got lighter xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Same here but no rain and it has got lighter xxx


Apparently, according to a man who walked into Jill's charity shop, it isn't going to rain! At least if the wind gets up a bit more, it might blow this dust away, it's horrible!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lynnjmontana said:


> Hi and a very gentle loving hug. I know how difficult it is to have to resign to something. Be patient with yourself. One day at a time. I'm thinking of you and cheering you on.


Hi Lynn, how's thinks in your neck of the woods? Xxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana

I must admit I haven't gotten through all of your posts. But I did my best. I do love to keep in touch with all of you. Such a lovely group of ladies. I love the felting Josephine it looked like everyone had a great time. 
I've been out with hubby to the Kingdom Hall and it was so nice to be able to attend. I have to tie in on the phone line so much of the time and I'm thankful for the provision. But it's so much nicer to be there with everyone. Yesterday the talk was about raising children. So glad I have none to raise in these times. So much easy access to bad stuff now a days. The sun was out and although chilly it felt wonderful. I've had my flu shot (jab) two weeks ago. This week is mammogram and bone density and Dr. Visit. I'm going to be pooped. I'm working on getting things in order so that I can go South this winter. I can't take winter here anymore. Too cold dark gloomy snowy. 
Well, I hope you all have a great start to your week. I'm off to do a few things and then play with my yarn projects. XXOO.


----------



## PurpleFi

Was doing some pin weaving this morning. Made 2 pieces and now felting one piece.

Have now attached photo


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> Was doing some pin weaving this morning. Made 2 pieces and now felting one piece.


You don't seem to sleep much.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lynnjmontana said:


> You don't seem to sleep much.


Didn't last night. Was playing patience for 2 hrs. Had am fm moment????xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't last night. Was playing patience for 2 hrs. Had am fm moment????xx


That sounds like a good thing. :sm08:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lynnjmontana said:


> That sounds like a good thing. :sm08:


Good distraction therapy and I can stay in bed and not disturb Mr P. X


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> Good distraction therapy and I can stay in bed and not disturb Mr P. X


Yes. And does Bentley join you?


----------



## London Girl

Lynnjmontana said:


> Yes. And does Bentley join you?


Hi Lynn! Hope all your health checks over the next few days work out ok! Good that you were able to get to church, as you say, it's good to be with people rather than taking part from a distance!

It is still very dark and gloomy here but no rain, I'm just sitting here with the light on knitting this horrible bit of fluff, a jacket in Kidsilk Haze but I started to I will finish it - one day!! xxxx


----------



## Lynnjmontana

London Girl said:


> Hi Lynn! Hope all your health checks over the next few days work out ok! Good that you were able to get to church, as you say, it's good to be with people rather than taking part from a distance!
> 
> It is still very dark and gloomy here but no rain, I'm just sitting here with the light on knitting this horrible bit of fluff, a jacket in Kidsilk Haze but I started to I will finish it - one day!! xxxx


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed your trip and are back home safe and sound. Your goal of finishing your jacket is perfect. One day is better than no day. lol. I have a dummy scarf going that I work on when I don't want to think just knit. It's been ongoing for over a year. 
:sm09: No hurry.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lynnjmontana said:


> Yes. And does Bentley join you?


All the time. I have to play one handed so he can get cuddled xx


----------



## Lynnjmontana

PurpleFi said:


> All the time. I have to play one handed so he can get cuddled xx


Purrfect! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I just took some pictures but they don't show how dark and eerie the sky really is!! I think we're going to cop it any minute!!


That is wild looking!!


----------



## binkbrice

Hello I have been up since 7:40 Michael had school today after two weeks off, it was very chilly at 47F this morning got home and vacuumed up the cereal he spilt and cleaned my cpap machine, then I did some knitting on the cowl which is coming along great!


----------



## Islander

Chris this is for you... my home and village. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I just took some pictures but they don't show how dark and eerie the sky really is!! I think we're going to cop it any minute!!


That does look eerie! Again, stay safe!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Was doing some pin weaving this morning. Made 2 pieces and now felting one piece.
> 
> Have now attached photo


They look great! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> They look great! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. It's quick and fun to do. I have now felted one piece.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Was doing some pin weaving this morning. Made 2 pieces and now felting one piece.
> 
> Have now attached photo


This is pin woven, I've always wanted to make one!


----------



## Islander

Lynnjmontana said:


> I must admit I haven't gotten through all of your posts. But I did my best. I do love to keep in touch with all of you. Such a lovely group of ladies. I love the felting Josephine it looked like everyone had a great time.
> I've been out with hubby to the Kingdom Hall and it was so nice to be able to attend. I have to tie in on the phone line so much of the time and I'm thankful for the provision. But it's so much nicer to be there with everyone. Yesterday the talk was about raising children. So glad I have none to raise in these times. So much easy access to bad stuff now a days. The sun was out and although chilly it felt wonderful. I've had my flu shot (jab) two weeks ago. This week is mammogram and bone density and Dr. Visit. I'm going to be pooped. I'm working on getting things in order so that I can go South this winter. I can't take winter here anymore. Too cold dark gloomy snowy.
> Well, I hope you all have a great start to your week. I'm off to do a few things and then play with my yarn projects. XXOO.


Yes, get away, it will be good for you! xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have been up since 7:40 Michael had school today after two weeks off, it was very chilly at 47F this morning got home and vacuumed up the cereal he spilt and cleaned my cpap machine, then I did some knitting on the cowl which is coming along great!


Maybe you will have some "me time" when Micheal is at school. You are one busy lady...xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Some of my life experiences cannot be explained other than to say my loved ones were watching out for me. Can be good or bad as sometimes I read too much into every day life. I am sure they are with me and he is with you.


So well said. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Chris this is for you... my home and village. xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful place. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. It's quick and fun to do. I have now felted one piece.


The felting makes a real difference! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> This is pin woven, I've always wanted to make one!


So interesting! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Chris this is for you... my home and village. xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping that, it's a lovely reminder! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> This is pin woven, I've always wanted to make one!


Wow, that's impressive. Hi Trish xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Weve had a reddish sun today, casting orange light everywhere. The wind is starting now, but I think I might just get the tail end of it. I dont think the forecast is any good for Jacky. Stay safe girl.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just what I said xx


just what i thought this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Chris this is for you... my home and village. xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous. I hopw man doesnt spoil it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Weve had a reddish sun today, casting orange light everywhere. The wind is starting now, but I think I might just get the tail end of it. I dont think the forecast is any good for Jacky. Stay safe girl.


We've had some pretty horrendous gusts of wind for the last few hours but think we are still intact and still have power so I suppose we are not doing too bad. Not sure what is happening outside, I expect DH will be out first thing to check everything. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had some pretty horrendous gusts of wind for the last few hours but think we are still intact and still have power so I suppose we are not doing too bad. Not sure what is happening outside, I expect DH will be out first thing to check everything. xx


So glad you are ok. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are ok. Xxx


So far so good.xx????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are ok. Xxx


Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


Still blowing quite a storm but at least the house has stopped making strange noises in bad gusts. We might sleep tonight. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Still blowing quite a storm but at least the house has stopped making strange noises in bad gusts. We might sleep tonight. xx


That's good and I hope you can sleep well tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> That's good and I hope you can sleep well tonight. xxxooo


It's supposed to ease off after midnight so here's hoping. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It's supposed to ease off after midnight so here's hoping. xx


We can hope!!!

We had good news this afternoon - the city inspector signed off on the repairs Mr Ric has made and the decking he's put down for the roofing project at the rental house. That's a big YAY!!! Now when our weather dries out again (we're supposed to be getting rain for the next 5-7 days), we can get the roofer over there to get the roof put on and then do the work that needs to be done inside the house!!! What a huge relief this is for us! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope!!!
> 
> We had good news this afternoon - the city inspector signed off on the repairs Mr Ric has made and the decking he's put down for the roofing project at the rental house. That's a big YAY!!! Now when our weather dries out again (we're supposed to be getting rain for the next 5-7 days), we can get the roofer over there to get the roof put on and then do the work that needs to be done inside the house!!! What a huge relief this is for us! :sm02: xxxooo


Great, one big major step forward, any news on your house yet? xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, one big major step forward, any news on your house yet? xx


No, nothing yet. It's so beyond frustrating. Supposedly the relocation agent hopes to get something to us in a couple of weeks. I think we're still a ways out from getting anything final on anything. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> No, nothing yet. It's so beyond frustrating. Supposedly the relocation agent hopes to get something to us in a couple of weeks. I think we're still a ways out from getting anything final on anything. xxxooo


Don't they have any time limits on this sort of thing? I hate indecision. Anyway it's nearly midnight here so off to bed I go, see you tomorrow, night night. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't they have any time limits on this sort of thing? I hate indecision. Anyway it's nearly midnight here so off to bed I go, see you tomorrow, night night. xx


Night night. Hope you sleep well xx


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope!!!
> 
> We had good news this afternoon - the city inspector signed off on the repairs Mr Ric has made and the decking he's put down for the roofing project at the rental house. That's a big YAY!!! Now when our weather dries out again (we're supposed to be getting rain for the next 5-7 days), we can get the roofer over there to get the roof put on and then do the work that needs to be done inside the house!!! What a huge relief this is for us! :sm02: xxxooo


That is good news!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> No, nothing yet. It's so beyond frustrating. Supposedly the relocation agent hopes to get something to us in a couple of weeks. I think we're still a ways out from getting anything final on anything. xxxooo


Here's hoping you get something soon. Well done with the building inspector xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is good news!


Hi Lisa, how are you feeling now? Xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> What a beautiful place. xx


While it is beautiful in it's own right for years I've missed the ocean. I was brought up by the sea and miss it. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope!!!
> 
> We had good news this afternoon - the city inspector signed off on the repairs Mr Ric has made and the decking he's put down for the roofing project at the rental house. That's a big YAY!!! Now when our weather dries out again (we're supposed to be getting rain for the next 5-7 days), we can get the roofer over there to get the roof put on and then do the work that needs to be done inside the house!!! What a huge relief this is for us! :sm02: xxxooo


It's your turn to have this all roll smoothly now! :sm24: xoxox


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> It's supposed to ease off after midnight so here's hoping. xx


Hoping you have a peaceful night.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> It looks gorgeous. I hopw man doesnt spoil it.


Unfortunately they are trying with all their might...money before people. :sm13: :sm25:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you are ok. Xxx


Me too, it looked worrisome. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


Gorgeous Kody and plants and a very impressive wood pile. Have you seen Brenda yet? Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Well we are looking at having to remodel our bathroom because the shower pan has completely broke free from the pipe so all the water is draining onto the floor and has caused mold so I think that is the cause of health issues and it will be about 6 to ten thousand if we have to do it then I want it done the way I have been dreaming and not just a quick fix!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't they have any time limits on this sort of thing? I hate indecision. Anyway it's nearly midnight here so off to bed I go, see you tomorrow, night night. xx


They have some as far as we supposed to respond, but apparently not as far as they are supposed to get to us with information. So far our response time has come and gone and they can't do anything about it because they haven't gotten relevant information to us. Go figure! Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That is good news!


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's hoping you get something soon. Well done with the building inspector xx


Thank you! It was such a relief. I think Ric was doing the happy dance up there on the roof (well, inside himself anyway)! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It's your turn to have this all roll smoothly now! :sm24: xoxox


Thank you. Definitely hope so! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Unfortunately they are trying with all their might...money before people. :sm13: :sm25:


That seems to be the way of things these days. So very sad! :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


He does have an unhappy look to his face! Yes, definitely having the wood there is way better than having to trek out in the rain to get it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well we are looking at having to remodel our bathroom because the shower pan has completely broke free from the pipe so all the water is draining onto the floor and has caused mold so I think that is the cause of health issues and it will be about 6 to ten thousand if we have to do it then I want it done the way I have been dreaming and not just a quick fix!


Yikes, that could definitely be the problem. Definitely get it done as soon as you can (and that's a big ouch in the pocketbook) and get it done the way you want it to be! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, how are you feeling now? Xx


a little better I think I know the problem now! How are you?


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Islander said:


> This is pin woven, I've always wanted to make one!


Love it!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous Kody and plants and a very impressive wood pile. Have you seen Brenda yet? Xxx


Not yet Josephine, but I will give her a call soon and maybe meet at the Cow Cafe for coffee and dessert. Nice wood this year, splits like butter. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well we are looking at having to remodel our bathroom because the shower pan has completely broke free from the pipe so all the water is draining onto the floor and has caused mold so I think that is the cause of health issues and it will be about 6 to ten thousand if we have to do it then I want it done the way I have been dreaming and not just a quick fix!


We might be able to get a bathroom remodel through BC Housing for disability. They allow up to $20 thousand to refit for safety and keep people in their homes. New fixtures, floors, heating lamp and lifts if needed.... seriously considering it. xoxo Mold is not good like you say. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> He does have an unhappy look to his face! Yes, definitely having the wood there is way better than having to trek out in the rain to get it. xxxooo


He's having a few issues right now, vet wants to put him on doggy pantaloc as he has been gagging again and bringing up mucous.. they said his mucocele cyst might return, I'm hoping this isn't the case.
He's a good vet, always wants to use conservative treatment before bringing out the big guns. 
If this doesn't work antibiotics and prednisone next. He's been off his food so somethings up.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We might be able to get a bathroom remodel through BC Housing for disability. They allow up to $20 thousand to refit for safety and keep people in their homes. New fixtures, floors, heating lamp and lifts if needed.... seriously considering it. xoxo Mold is not good like you say. xoxoxo


That would be great for you and John, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> He's having a few issues right now, vet wants to put him on doggy pantaloc as he has been gagging again and bringing up mucous.. they said his mucocele cyst might return, I'm hoping this isn't the case.
> He's a good vet, always wants to use conservative treatment before bringing out the big guns.
> If this doesn't work antibiotics and prednisone next. He's been off his food so somethings up.


Oh, that's not good. Best to be checking it out. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> We might be able to get a bathroom remodel through BC Housing for disability. They allow up to $20 thousand to refit for safety and keep people in their homes. New fixtures, floors, heating lamp and lifts if needed.... seriously considering it. xoxo Mold is not good like you say. xoxoxo


We wouldn't qualify for help it's sad and to claim it on insurance would probably cost more in the long run.


----------



## Xiang

Lynnjmontana said:


> Hi and a very gentle loving hug. I know how difficult it is to have to resign to something. Be patient with yourself. One day at a time. I'm thinking of you and cheering you on.


Same from me too Chris! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Try - rightmove.co.uk type in Rhayader in place and tick last 24 hours, it's the only one to come up at the moment.xx


Well I finally found your house, and I now know where all of your hard work came from. It is a wonderful house, just a shame it isn't closer to all of the facilities that are needed through the ages! 
I hope it gets sold sooner, rather than later; and the move goes well for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I know now I just need to catch finishitus!





Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, although I have completed a couple of things that now are in the blocking pile. xxxooo


Unfortunately I also need to catch this one too, I am having so much trouble working on the last bits of my projects, and I really need to change that! ????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I got more goodies in the mail today


I love your makers, I don't have those, but I have some Japanese food replicas on some of my makers, they look quite good also! Can't remember where I got them from tho'. ????


----------



## Xiang

I have to sign off for a while, my tablet is about to switch off, so will catch you later! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Was doing some pin weaving this morning. Made 2 pieces and now felting one piece.
> 
> Have now attached photo


very nice. Reminds me of when I was younger and did darning patches pretty much looking like that but worked in at the time. I wouldn't have the patience now. It would be easier to do what you have done then sew on and would look great.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Off out to celebrate a birthday of one of the coven and then on school pick up later. Have a good day everyone, ctch up at some point. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We've had some pretty horrendous gusts of wind for the last few hours but think we are still intact and still have power so I suppose we are not doing too bad. Not sure what is happening outside, I expect DH will be out first thing to check everything. xx


Was thinking of you last night when they kept saying on the radio how bad it was over your way!! Relieved all seems to be well, hope no stray sheep have been blown into your garden!!!! :sm11: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We can hope!!!
> 
> We had good news this afternoon - the city inspector signed off on the repairs Mr Ric has made and the decking he's put down for the roofing project at the rental house. That's a big YAY!!! Now when our weather dries out again (we're supposed to be getting rain for the next 5-7 days), we can get the roofer over there to get the roof put on and then do the work that needs to be done inside the house!!! What a huge relief this is for us! :sm02: xxxooo


Well done Mr Ric, he did a great job, you must both be dancing round the kitchen! So happy that you are another step nearer your future!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


Gorgeous!! What is that beautiful flower? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well we are looking at having to remodel our bathroom because the shower pan has completely broke free from the pipe so all the water is draining onto the floor and has caused mold so I think that is the cause of health issues and it will be about 6 to ten thousand if we have to do it then I want it done the way I have been dreaming and not just a quick fix!


Ouch!! Sadly, you can't put a price on your health! :sm22: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> He's having a few issues right now, vet wants to put him on doggy pantaloc as he has been gagging again and bringing up mucous.. they said his mucocele cyst might return, I'm hoping this isn't the case.
> He's a good vet, always wants to use conservative treatment before bringing out the big guns.
> If this doesn't work antibiotics and prednisone next. He's been off his food so somethings up.


Oh dear, big hugs for you and Kody, it's awful when they can't tell you what's wrong. Glad you have such a good vet! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a sunny London!!
I am currently waiting for the chop in the hairdresser's! Glad everyone seems to have survived the night, catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Night night. Hope you sleep well xx


Bit blowy to start with but it died down or I did. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


Poor old Kody, I know what it's like when wood takes over your life. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We might be able to get a bathroom remodel through BC Housing for disability. They allow up to $20 thousand to refit for safety and keep people in their homes. New fixtures, floors, heating lamp and lifts if needed.... seriously considering it. xoxo Mold is not good like you say. xoxoxo


Sounds like an opportunity not to be missed. I'd go for it, not often you get something for nothing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Well I finally found your house, and I now know where all of your hard work came from. It is a wonderful house, just a shame it isn't closer to all of the facilities that are needed through the ages!
> I hope it gets sold sooner, rather than later; and the move goes well for you! xoxoxo


Glad you found us at last. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Was thinking of you last night when they kept saying on the radio how bad it was over your way!! Relieved all seems to be well, hope no stray sheep have been blown into your garden!!!! :sm11: xxxx


Actually we got off quite lightly, apart from the house making nasty noises in the gusts everything seems intact, even the greenhouse is still in one piece. Nice and quiet and calm today. The girls from the estate agents are coming teatime to look round the house so they know it when they bring viewers. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a now calm and a bit sunny Wales. Survived the storm intact and now busy trying to keep the house in order, the downside of selling. Dinner in the oven and now having a sit down. See you later, still catching up. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 3'C (37'F), Frost on the car this morning. I hope I can find my scraper.
Tonight is Knit Night. I need to get a ball of yarn in a colour that I have run out of, hopefully it is not one of the yarns that they discontinued so they can bring in the Brooklyn Tweed stock. Brooklyn Tweed is not bad yarn, I'd just like more Canadian made yarn. I may have to search out that person that used to have the spinning store. She hasn't posted anything since 2016, which makes me think that her business has closed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a now calm and a bit sunny Wales. Survived the storm intact and now busy trying to keep the house in order, the downside of selling. Dinner in the oven and now having a sit down. See you later, still catching up. xx


Glad to hear you and the house survived. Throw some cinnamon or vanilla in that oven after dinner and all the real estate agents will be asking "what's cooking?". Smell is one of the best memory triggers, and you want them to remember your house.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Glad to hear you and the house survived. Throw some cinnamon or vanilla in that oven after dinner and all the real estate agents will be asking "what's cooking?". Smell is one of the best memory triggers, and you want them to remember your house.


Knowing my luck I'd burn it. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We wouldn't qualify for help it's sad and to claim it on insurance would probably cost more in the long run.


How handy are the members of your family? The biggest cost in any renovation is the labour. 
Can you rip out the broken shower and replace it with one of the little Japanese soaker tubs until the shower can be replaced. Then the water can be all hooked up again.
Some of these are quite fancy,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=japanese+soaking+tub&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjrlvSpvvfWAhUh0YMKHQZPBkQQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=770
Basically, it's a little tub the size of the shower. I've been looking at them to replace the horrible cave of a shower that we have.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> He's having a few issues right now, vet wants to put him on doggy pantaloc as he has been gagging again and bringing up mucous.. they said his mucocele cyst might return, I'm hoping this isn't the case.
> He's a good vet, always wants to use conservative treatment before bringing out the big guns.
> If this doesn't work antibiotics and prednisone next. He's been off his food so somethings up.


I hope Kody is better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> We might be able to get a bathroom remodel through BC Housing for disability. They allow up to $20 thousand to refit for safety and keep people in their homes. New fixtures, floors, heating lamp and lifts if needed.... seriously considering it. xoxo Mold is not good like you say. xoxoxo


That's great. The lift alone will be helpful. I'm sure John weighs more than you do. That's also more money than we get for refits here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


Is that a hanging begonia with all the flowers. My begonia only produced one sad flower.
Nicely placed turtle. :sm24: 
Poor Kody. But he'll be happy when he's all wet and has a nice warm house to come inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. I need to scrape frost off the car windows.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> How handy are the members of your family? The biggest cost in any renovation is the labour.
> Can you rip out the broken shower and replace it with one of the little Japanese soaker tubs until the shower can be replaced. Then the water can be all hooked up again.
> Some of these are quite fancy,
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=japanese+soaking+tub&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjrlvSpvvfWAhUh0YMKHQZPBkQQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=770
> Basically, it's a little tub the size of the shower. I've been looking at them to replace the horrible cave of a shower that we have.


They are cute and similar to a quadrant shaped one I squeezed into my side loft a few years back in another house.I was small enough to bathe it it but it was principally a very deep shower tray! I am searching the web for shower doors and low-profile trays for when our bath gets ripped out. I also have three contractors lined up for quotes and am bracing myself for horror stories!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Hair now chopped and looking very like my avatar again, bliss!! We are off to the cinema this afternoon, haven't been for weeks! We are seeing Kingsmen, The Golden Circle, having had lunch on the way. Catch you all later xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. Off out to celebrate a birthday of one of the coven and then on school pick up later. Have a good day everyone, ctch up at some point. xxx


Sounds like a fun day ahead for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done Mr Ric, he did a great job, you must both be dancing round the kitchen! So happy that you are another step nearer your future!! xxxx


Thank you! Definitely a huge relief! Now just to get a few days of dry weather again and we'll be able to get the roofing done! Then the inside things that need to be done. The guy Mr. Ric has been talking to (grandson to the elderly lady next door over at the rental house) is still interested, so that may yet work out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a now calm and a bit sunny Wales. Survived the storm intact and now busy trying to keep the house in order, the downside of selling. Dinner in the oven and now having a sit down. See you later, still catching up. xx


Glad all survived intact. Whew! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:35 am EST and 3'C (37'F), Frost on the car this morning. I hope I can find my scraper.
> Tonight is Knit Night. I need to get a ball of yarn in a colour that I have run out of, hopefully it is not one of the yarns that they discontinued so they can bring in the Brooklyn Tweed stock. Brooklyn Tweed is not bad yarn, I'd just like more Canadian made yarn. I may have to search out that person that used to have the spinning store. She hasn't posted anything since 2016, which makes me think that her business has closed.


Good luck with the yarn search. I hope the shop has it so you don't have to spend a lot of time and energy looking for it. Be safe today.

Our weather is moving in. Should be wet a bit this morning, then dry this afternoon and then a major wind and rain storm tomorrow and Thursday. Fun times! :sm19: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> How handy are the members of your family? The biggest cost in any renovation is the labour.
> Can you rip out the broken shower and replace it with one of the little Japanese soaker tubs until the shower can be replaced. Then the water can be all hooked up again.
> Some of these are quite fancy,
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=japanese+soaking+tub&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjrlvSpvvfWAhUh0YMKHQZPBkQQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=770
> Basically, it's a little tub the size of the shower. I've been looking at them to replace the horrible cave of a shower that we have.


That's why Mr. Ric has done all the stuff on the rafter repairs and sheeting himself -- he figured it would save money (which it definitely did). He says now, though, that had he known all the time it would take he would have hired it out. Go figure! Isn't hindsight wonderful?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hair now chopped and looking very like my avatar again, bliss!! We are off to the cinema this afternoon, haven't been for weeks! We are seeing Kingsmen, The Golden Circle, having had lunch on the way. Catch you all later xxxxxx


Glad you got the haircut and hope you enjoy the movie! xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Islander said:


> He's having a few issues right now, vet wants to put him on doggy pantaloc as he has been gagging again and bringing up mucous.. they said his mucocele cyst might return, I'm hoping this isn't the case.
> He's a good vet, always wants to use conservative treatment before bringing out the big guns.
> If this doesn't work antibiotics and prednisone next. He's been off his food so somethings up.


Poor baby. I hate when they have to be sick. The two I have now now 14 and one is especially not well. It sounds like a great vet. That's always a plus. Same with people Drs. 
:sm13:


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Good Tuesday everyone. It looks like another sunny autumn day. Winds are suppose to whip up a bit. Wind warnings until late p.m. DH is out putting out fires on a logging unit. They started burning the piles on Friday and Sun on our way home DH saw too much smoke coming from the area and went to check it out for the logger. They have been working on it ever since. He didn't get home until after midnight last night ( this morning) and was up and back up there before 8:00. I don't thinks he's even eaten. I'm sure he'll be tired hungry and grumpy when he gets back home today. ???? I have food prepared. 
Well, I wish you all a lovely day. xoxo Off to begin mine. ????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! Definitely a huge relief! Now just to get a few days of dry weather again and we'll be able to get the roofing done! Then the inside things that need to be done. The guy Mr. Ric has been talking to (grandson to the elderly lady next door over at the rental house) is still interested, so that may yet work out. xxxooo


I've got my fingers crossed, if Mr Ric is happy to let go, this maybe the answer!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That's why Mr. Ric has done all the stuff on the rafter repairs and sheeting himself -- he figured it would save money (which it definitely did). He says now, though, that had he known all the time it would take he would have hired it out. Go figure! Isn't hindsight wonderful?!!! xxxooo


20/20 vision!! I wish I had the strength and know-how to rip out my bath and install the shower tray and screen, it looks like it should be easy but I'm gonna have to pay someone to do it. Maybe I'll watch so that next time.........!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you got the haircut and hope you enjoy the movie! xxxooo


It was good, quite funny! Elton John played himself in it and hammed it up to perfection. Also CGI and stunts were used quite a bit but to good effect! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Lynnjmontana said:


> Good Tuesday everyone. It looks like another sunny autumn day. Winds are suppose to whip up a bit. Wind warnings until late p.m. DH is out putting out fires on a logging unit. They started burning the piles on Friday and Sun on our way home DH saw too much smoke coming from the area and went to check it out for the logger. They have been working on it ever since. He didn't get home until after midnight last night ( this morning) and was up and back up there before 8:00. I don't thinks he's even eaten. I'm sure he'll be tired hungry and grumpy when he gets back home today. ???? I have food prepared.
> Well, I wish you all a lovely day. xoxo Off to begin mine. ????


Oh, poor DH, but what a guy to volunteer to help out with that, hope the smoke doesn't get to him!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I've got my fingers crossed, if Mr Ric is happy to let go, this maybe the answer!! xxxx


We can hope!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was good, quite funny! Elton John played himself in it and hammed it up to perfection. Also CGI and stunts were used quite a bit but to good effect! xxxx


Great to hear. Glad you enjoyed it. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor DH, but what a guy to volunteer to help out with that, hope the smoke doesn't get to him!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Lynn! xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor DH, but what a guy to volunteer to help out with that, hope the smoke doesn't get to him!! xxxx


He's a keeper! He had done the piling job for the logger. And he knew when he was going to burn. We can also see this unit from our drive to town and back. Good thing because this could have turned ugly fast and the logger would have had to be responsible for putting out a forest fire. I hope DH is doing ok with the smoke also as he has asthma. But, he seems to be handling it so far. He use to fight forest fires until he became asthmatic. Been doing forest work for over 30 yrs. Good to have around.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Lynn! xxxooo


Thanks! ❤????


----------



## Miss Pam

Lynnjmontana said:


> Thanks! ❤????


We're getting lots of rain here the next week or so, so you'll be getting some your way soon I would think! xxxooo


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Miss Pam said:


> We're getting lots of rain here the next week or so, so you'll be getting some your way soon I would think! xxxooo


Let's hope! DH just called and said they'll need to these burning piles closely until it rains. I'm surprised they let the logger endeavor on this project so soon after all of our forest fires this year. Kinda crazy if you ask me.


----------



## Miss Pam

Lynnjmontana said:


> Let's hope! DH just called and said they'll need to these burning piles closely until it rains. I'm surprised they let the logger endeavor on this project so soon after all of our forest fires this year. Kinda crazy if you ask me.


That is kind of crazy! Just saw the weather forecast through the weekend and it seems we are getting a series of storms that stretch all the way back to Japan. They are calling it an atmospheric river. It will be on its way to you at some point over the next few days. In the meantime, stay safe and I hope your DH does, too. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> How handy are the members of your family? The biggest cost in any renovation is the labour.
> Can you rip out the broken shower and replace it with one of the little Japanese soaker tubs until the shower can be replaced. Then the water can be all hooked up again.
> Some of these are quite fancy,
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=japanese+soaking+tub&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjrlvSpvvfWAhUh0YMKHQZPBkQQ_AUICigB&biw=1600&bih=770
> Basically, it's a little tub the size of the shower. I've been looking at them to replace the horrible cave of a shower that we have.


They get Michaels vote and that would be a good replacement for our soaker tub that is in the same bathroom and not been used forever, we could save a lot by doing the demo our selves but DH is not up to this challenge, or should I say I am not up to it!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> I like the idea of picking up yarn when I travel. Funny how when I see the skeins from my travels I can remember where and when I got them. The skeins remind me of the good people and good times I had when I purchased them.


Me too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Snow is not what bothers me the most about living up here. The decreased amount of sunlight in the fall and winter has physical and mental drawbacks.


That is true. I'm not affected a great deal, but this is a dark house even though we have plenty of sunshine here! I find I need light or sun to help wake up in the morning. I tend to be a bit of a hermit and need to force myself to get out in the fresh air. Nothing like getting into lounge clothes and staying in with fabric and thread all day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor told me that I should get out and get the daylight on my face for at least 20 minutes everyday and that helps reduce the SAD effect. Even if it is really cold and wet just stand on the porch. It really does help even if it is grey and no sun. xxxx


I usually do that, but sometimes in the privacy of my own backyard so I don't have to get into "real" clothes. I actually like walking in the less that perfect weather. It is calming and usually quieter.


----------



## Dreamweaver

LondonChris said:


> I had a friend who lived in Portland Maine, is thus where you are going. Unfortunately I lost touch with her, she did come over here & we got on so well, often wondered what happened to her. Hope you Appts go well & the temperature lowers.


Yes. We will fly into Boston, hopefully, Sunday, 22nd, and spend the night and then drive to Portland, about 90 miles. We then plan to drive along the coast for a few days and then back to Boston to come back to Dallas the following Sunday. There are some really charming coastal towns along the way and I plan of getting my seafood fix... lobster, Bookbinder's Soup, Clam Chowder... and my fall color fix of orange, rust and gold. The cooler weather will be most welcome as well, though it has been very nice here the last week so I have gotten my 10,000 steps a day and then some. Can't wait until it is really cool and the ragweed goes away!


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> That poor child. Whatever the truth is he should never have adopted her.


They are Indian and adopted her from an orphanage in India. She had developmental problems. They have another daughter who has been removed from the home and I think it is telling that mom and dad have different lawyers. He has been charged with endangering a child and is out on bond. They are going through film to discover where his car went for the hour and are doing multiple searches of woods, streams, etc. Of course, we are right in the middle of it. The memorial at the tree where she was sent is HUGE and there are vigils and searches constantly. I just want it over, and him taken away in chains.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> S.A.D. is very real and can be very debilitating. I have a special lamp when I'm in my study.


It sure is and those lights are wonderful. I wish I had one for the downstairs. The upstairs is plenty bright and light on even the gloomiest day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> The local breast cancer surgeon says that all women should take vit D supplements as a survey found that s lot of women with breast cancer were also vit D defficient.
> If you are not taking it start now xx


I agree with that and was taking it, but my doctor (a woman who had breast cancer a couple years ago) has pretty much asked me to stop taking most supplements. I guess she wants those elements to come naturally, but I'm not natural! I do have her run a blood panel to check it each year though. Past doctors wanted 3-4 calcium pills a day; she wants one. No Aleve, but I added it back after a year so that I was more comfortable during the day. I understand a conservative approach, but I've been living in this body a long time and pretty much know when I am lacking something. I know I need more B vitamins but she is against that as well. I kept the Fish and Flaxseed oils she wanted me to stop because the eye doctor told me to take them. It's not easy to keep them all happy when they don't agree on things.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nitz8catz said:


> 20 minutes would be my walk to the parking garage and back. I'd rather sit outside and knit in the sunshine, than stand on the porch. Wait, I've done that. That's what fingerless mitts are for, right?
> December and January are the worse times because I arrive at work in the dark and leave in the dark.


 I hated that when working. It made me feel I was terribly behind with things when it was dark on the drive home.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm back into the routine and am getting better about not being so apprehensive about each appointment. Even with insurance coverage, there's a lot of money leaving the bank.


Yep, it's amazing just what fixing those little pearly whites cost. Hope you are happy with the dentist.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> It's slso necessary for Calcium absorption.


The calcium I take has some vitamin D with it, fortunately.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Waiting to see before and after pictures. I am accepting praise and applaud as I painted the small closet in my bedroom this a.m. Now I hope the fairies come and put all the yarn bins back in there.


DH always suggests leave a little milk out for the elves. It doesn't seem to work!


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is a nic surprise....more and more it's getting easier for me to "forget" about something I have put somewhere...the mind it ain't what she used to be... :sm16:


I left my wallet on the seat of the car tonight in my rush to get out and try to make the Senior Night presentations at volleyball. Naturally, I walked in as they ended. The ONE day DH was late and stuck in traffic!!! I'm almost afraid to throw papers away because I often have good and bad in different hands and just chuck the whole lot! (Found my wedding set today.... I REALLY couldn't remember where I put it. It has been over a year. Now, if I could just find my LARGE handwoven cape!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> I used to take the scissors to our Old English Sheepdog once a year.


Aw, still has bangs though!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Yeah, you learned something new today. I also learned something new today. If you are trying the get the closet shelf to fall down, do not stand underneath it.


Ouch!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> Night night, we're having ours on Wednesday. xx


We had ours early this year. Hope they got the mix right! SIL had his shingles shot this week, YEAH! He had to wait a year after having them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jinx said:


> Hope that is not your problem. Just to be on the safe side we purchased a smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector combination. The carbon monoxide detector started beeping several years ago. Found out the vent on the gas hot water heater was defective. They do work.


Good catch! I have been meaning to buy a couple of those since the smoke detectors finally died. Need to put it in phone list because I always forget. Our hot water heater is in the garage. Never thought to put one out there.


----------



## Dreamweaver

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, it's quite warm here. Tired today after a night out. We had a very nice meal, there was a Rob Stewart tribute act. He was excellent, I enjoyed watching my friends all dancing.
> I have Claire & her boys here, the boys are charging round the garden. Her little one has been sitting in the front garden playing with some toy vehicles, as there is football on this afternoon we have had lots of people stopping & smiling at what he's doing. It was nice to see the smiles.


Glad you got out, even if it did wear you out a bit. Love watching little ones. There was the cutest little girl at the volley ball today and she was quite startled to hear SIL's deep voice when he was shouting one part of a cheer. She had everyone in the stands smiling.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> It isn't quite, but it is owned by them.


I didn't know that! Mom would not walk in to a Walmart since that was ALL that was available in Arkansas, where the Waltons lived. I have a couple I really like, but Target is closer and gets more of my money.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Barn-dweller said:


> It was debatable who took who xx :sm18: :sm18:


That is how it was when Maggie (Great Pyrenees) was younger. DH thought I should just get on a skateboard and let her pull me! Now that would been a few broken bones!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I know I missed a little in the switch to new Connections and thought I could catch up tonight but can't do it. Was up really early to meet the cat sitter for our trip next week and then a really busy day. I still feel rotten and think I need to take a pill to knock me out and hope that I am not hurting in the morning. 

Our alley kid turned 16 today and is taking my car to get his license. Guess I'll be forced to make phone calls, paperwork and finish ironing... I must get to the bank though so I hope it doesn't take him all day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I know I missed a little in the switch to new Connections and thought I could catch up tonight but can't do it. Was up really early to meet the cat sitter for our trip next week and then a really busy day. I still feel rotten and think I need to take a pill to knock me out and hope that I am not hurting in the morning. 

Our alley kid turned 16 today and is taking my car to get his license. Guess I'll be forced to make phone calls, paperwork and finish ironing... I must get to the bank though so I hope it doesn't take him all day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I know I missed a little in the switch to new Connections and thought I could catch up tonight but can't do it. Was up really early to meet the cat sitter for our trip next week and then a really busy day. I still feel rotten and think I need to take a pill to knock me out and hope that I am not hurting in the morning. 

Our alley kid turned 16 today and is taking my car to get his license. Guess I'll be forced to make phone calls, paperwork and finish ironing... I must get to the bank though so I hope it doesn't take him all day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Note to self... On page 69. Night all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Dreamweaver said:


> DH always suggests leave a little milk out for the elves. It doesn't seem to work!


Perhaps they like something stronger. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


Glad you are getting some viewings. Sendi g good vibes xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are getting some viewings. Sendi g good vibes xxx


Can you send the vibes to the log burner please, it's being stroppy because we haven't used it all summer? xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you send the vibes to the log burner please, it's being stroppy because we haven't used it all summer? xx :sm09: :sm16:


On their way, rubbing two sticks together as I type!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> They are Indian and adopted her from an orphanage in India. She had developmental problems. They have another daughter who has been removed from the home and I think it is telling that mom and dad have different lawyers. He has been charged with endangering a child and is out on bond. They are going through film to discover where his car went for the hour and are doing multiple searches of woods, streams, etc. Of course, we are right in the middle of it. The memorial at the tree where she was sent is HUGE and there are vigils and searches constantly. I just want it over, and him taken away in chains.


Yeah, I'm with you there, Jynx, very upsetting for everyone, I so hope she is safe somewhere and will be found very soon, do let us know? xxxx :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cooler and rainy Surrey. We ae now getting the right temperatures for the time of year..

Had a lovely day yesterday. Had lunch at an antiques barn with the coven, bought myself a pretty little cup and saucer, like I need one, but it had purple flowers on. Then went to pick up thhe gks from school and brought in fish and chips. Slept like a log.

Another busy day todayl A bit of tidying up this morning and then this afternoon I have a meeting about the arts festival and this evening I am going on a Ghost Walk to Guildford. Guildford is the county town of Surrey and parts of it are very old. This should be fun!

Mr P has startedto decorate where he knocked the wardrobe out so I guess I had better start emptying the cabinet that we want to take up there.

Still not properly caught up but hope everyone is going ok with you all. xxx love you lots.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I'm with you there, Jynx, very upsetting for everyone, I so hope she is safe somewhere and will be found very soon, do let us know? xxxx :sm03:


Morning Honey, how are you? xx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I know I missed a little in the switch to new Connections and thought I could catch up tonight but can't do it. Was up really early to meet the cat sitter for our trip next week and then a really busy day. I still feel rotten and think I need to take a pill to knock me out and hope that I am not hurting in the morning.
> 
> Our alley kid turned 16 today and is taking my car to get his license. Guess I'll be forced to make phone calls, paperwork and finish ironing... I must get to the bank though so I hope it doesn't take him all day. Hugs to you all.


Sorry you aren't feeling so good today, hope you can shake that off very soon!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


Still got everything crossed, stay chilled and calm and let the magic work!! And if that doesn't work, you could try this lot!!

https://www.quickmovenow.com/we-buy-any-house/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=03%20Competitors&utm_term=%2Bwe%20%2Bbuy%20%2Bhouses&utm_content=We%20Buy%20Any%20Home%20-%20MTB

xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes. We will fly into Boston, hopefully, Sunday, 22nd, and spend the night and then drive to Portland, about 90 miles. We then plan to drive along the coast for a few days and then back to Boston to come back to Dallas the following Sunday. There are some really charming coastal towns along the way and I plan of getting my seafood fix... lobster, Bookbinder's Soup, Clam Chowder... and my fall color fix of orange, rust and gold. The cooler weather will be most welcome as well, though it has been very nice here the last week so I have gotten my 10,000 steps a day and then some. Can't wait until it is really cool and the ragweed goes away!


That sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip.


It does, doesn't it? Mrs P and I nearly did that part of the USA in 2014 but we eventually opted for Nova Scotia as it was a much quicker journey home at the end!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, how are you? xx


Hello love!! I feel a bit dozy this morning, can't seem to wake up!! Had coffee at the hairdressers at 10.30 yesterday and I think it still kept me awake, I am getting even more supersensitive to that caffeine stuff!! How are you?!!xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Can you send the vibes to the log burner please, it's being stroppy because we haven't used it all summer? xx :sm09: :sm16:


Hope you don't get a house full of smoke while your viewers are there!!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It does, doesn't it? Mrs P and I nearly did that part of the USA in 2014 but we eventually opted for Nova Scotia as it was a much quicker journey home at the end!!


Time to come back!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning to all.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Time to come back!


I wish but have to redirect my meagre funds to doing some stuff in the house! :sm22: :sm19: :sm03: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Dealing with a little bit of hassle here today! Our water heater/cooler has been leaking for a while but cannot get a techi here to fix it as they won't tie themselves to a reasonable window of time. Apparently, he came yesterday, after I had warned the company that we would not be home!! Then there is the lady on Ebay who bought my needle set that I bought in Seattle! It was an impulse buy and I had read the sizes wrongly as I already have those sizes. She now tells me she doesn't want it as she already has those sizes too! Well, tough, lady, my adverts all say 'no returns accepted'!! I am also waiting for a couple of different companies to get back to me about my bathroom bath/shower swap!! Where are they? Grrrr!! It's ok, I'm fine, honestly!!

Going out with my friend to Bluewater Mall later, that will be nice and relaxing at least!!

Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I wish but have to redirect my meagre funds to doing some stuff in the house! :sm22: :sm19: :sm03: xxx


Hate when that happens.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Still got everything crossed, stay chilled and calm and let the magic work!! And if that doesn't work, you could try this lot!!
> 
> https://www.quickmovenow.com/we-buy-any-house/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=03%20Competitors&utm_term=%2Bwe%20%2Bbuy%20%2Bhouses&utm_content=We%20Buy%20Any%20Home%20-%20MTB
> 
> xxxxx


Hate to think how low their offer would be. Wouldn't it be fantastic if we could sell straight away mind you we'd probably be homeless at Christmas again. We were last time we moved but had somewhere to go, this time we haven't. Ho hum. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all.


And a good morning to you too. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Dealing with a little bit of hassle here today! Our water heater/cooler has been leaking for a while but cannot get a techi here to fix it as they won't tie themselves to a reasonable window of time. Apparently, he came yesterday, after I had warned the company that we would not be home!! Then there is the lady on Ebay who bought my needle set that I bought in Seattle! It was an impulse buy and I had read the sizes wrongly as I already have those sizes. She now tells me she doesn't want it as she already has those sizes too! Well, tough, lady, my adverts all say 'no returns accepted'!! I am also waiting for a couple of different companies to get back to me about my bathroom bath/shower swap!! Where are they? Grrrr!! It's ok, I'm fine, honestly!!
> 
> Going out with my friend to Bluewater Mall later, that will be nice and relaxing at least!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm with you there, still waiting to have my kitchen finished, someone was supposed to come last week. Such a helpless feeling and no help from DH. I don't think he notices these things. Just go and enjoy, everything comes to he or she who waits or so they say. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear today.
I went to Knit Night last night and saw the wall of wool. It's eye-catching. The owner/operator has to keep climbing a ladder to get balls of yarn for people. Most of the columns are the same yarn, just a column of all the available colours, so you can squish the yarn at the bottom and have her climb for a different colour that is higher up. She has a lot of purple and blue in at the moment. I can see less impulse buying as you have to wait for one of the staff to get your yarn. The store is less cluttered, but I like cluttered yarn stores. She also needs a lot more light on the wall of wool. Quite a few times I mistook a purple ball for a brown ball because of the lack of light. The winding station is also missing.
I also found out that the yarn store in Cobourg has increased their yarn inventory, and it's cheaper than the Knit Night yarn store in Peterborough, and Cobourg is closer. Now, if I can only convince the Cobourg store to have a Knit Night.
I didn't find the yarn to match the yarn that I ran out of, so I'm going to have to frog back a bit and modify the pattern to use less yarn. I think I can.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Hate when that happens.


I know!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear today.
> I went to Knit Night last night and saw the wall of wool. It's eye-catching. The owner/operator has to keep climbing a ladder to get balls of yarn for people. Most of the columns are the same yarn, just a column of all the available colours, so you can squish the yarn at the bottom and have her climb for a different colour that is higher up. She has a lot of purple and blue in at the moment. I can see less impulse buying as you have to wait for one of the staff to get your yarn. The store is less cluttered, but I like cluttered yarn stores. She also needs a lot more light on the wall of wool. Quite a few times I mistook a purple ball for a brown ball because of the lack of light. The winding station is also missing.
> I also found out that the yarn store in Cobourg has increased their yarn inventory, and it's cheaper than the Knit Night yarn store in Peterborough, and Cobourg is closer. Now, if I can only convince the Cobourg store to have a Knit Night.
> I didn't find the yarn to match the yarn that I ran out of, so I'm going to have to frog back a bit and modify the pattern to use less yarn. I think I can.


Good luck on your modifying, hope it works and that yarn store sounds wonderful!

Now go and put those bins out!! xxxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hate to think how low their offer would be. Wouldn't it be fantastic if we could sell straight away mind you we'd probably be homeless at Christmas again. We were last time we moved but had somewhere to go, this time we haven't. Ho hum. xxxx


I almost was homeless for Christmas when we moved into this house. We moved in on December 10, 1994. And the weather held out until the night after we moved. 
We tentatively thought about going to one of the hotels that offered Christmas packages, but our offer was accepted finally.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I almost was homeless for Christmas when we moved into this house. We moved in on December 10, 1994. And the weather held out until the night after we moved.
> We tentatively thought about going to one of the hotels that offered Christmas packages, but our offer was accepted finally.


We moved out of our last house on Dec 17th. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Dealing with a little bit of hassle here today! Our water heater/cooler has been leaking for a while but cannot get a techi here to fix it as they won't tie themselves to a reasonable window of time. Apparently, he came yesterday, after I had warned the company that we would not be home!! Then there is the lady on Ebay who bought my needle set that I bought in Seattle! It was an impulse buy and I had read the sizes wrongly as I already have those sizes. She now tells me she doesn't want it as she already has those sizes too! Well, tough, lady, my adverts all say 'no returns accepted'!! I am also waiting for a couple of different companies to get back to me about my bathroom bath/shower swap!! Where are they? Grrrr!! It's ok, I'm fine, honestly!!
> 
> Going out with my friend to Bluewater Mall later, that will be nice and relaxing at least!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


None of the techs will commit to a time anymore. It took 3 weeks to get a tech in to fix our washing machine. It was still working, just leaking all over the place, so we kept getting put at the bottom of their list. And we noticed a lack of communication between the company and the tech, as well.
Deep breath, dear, and time to squish your yarn stash.
You take care of yourself as well. I hope you have a nice diverting time at the Mall.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all.


Good morning to you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and rainy Surrey. We ae now getting the right temperatures for the time of year..
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. Had lunch at an antiques barn with the coven, bought myself a pretty little cup and saucer, like I need one, but it had purple flowers on. Then went to pick up thhe gks from school and brought in fish and chips. Slept like a log.
> 
> Another busy day todayl A bit of tidying up this morning and then this afternoon I have a meeting about the arts festival and this evening I am going on a Ghost Walk to Guildford. Guildford is the county town of Surrey and parts of it are very old. This should be fun!
> 
> Mr P has startedto decorate where he knocked the wardrobe out so I guess I had better start emptying the cabinet that we want to take up there.
> 
> Still not properly caught up but hope everyone is going ok with you all. xxx love you lots.


That Ghost Walk sounds like fun.
We don't have any cup and saucers anymore. Mum broke most of them, so I rescued the few remaining ones and locked them into the china cabinet. We have cheap dollar store mugs. If they break, they are easily replaced, and the flat bottom means less falling and breaking.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


I hope the viewings go well and someone falls madly in love with the house.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps they like something stronger. xx :sm15:


Guinness or Irish Whiskey seems more appropriate. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I know I missed a little in the switch to new Connections and thought I could catch up tonight but can't do it. Was up really early to meet the cat sitter for our trip next week and then a really busy day. I still feel rotten and think I need to take a pill to knock me out and hope that I am not hurting in the morning.
> 
> Our alley kid turned 16 today and is taking my car to get his license. Guess I'll be forced to make phone calls, paperwork and finish ironing... I must get to the bank though so I hope it doesn't take him all day. Hugs to you all.


3-peat, you must really mean it, :sm01: 
I hope your alley kid and car return quickly, but our testers seem to take forever.


----------



## nitz8catz

Dreamweaver said:


> That is how it was when Maggie (Great Pyrenees) was younger. DH thought I should just get on a skateboard and let her pull me! Now that would been a few broken bones!


I've seen kids on roller skates with the dog pulling them along. That didn't seem safe either.


----------



## nitz8catz

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know that! Mom would not walk in to a Walmart since that was ALL that was available in Arkansas, where the Waltons lived. I have a couple I really like, but Target is closer and gets more of my money.


Target was a big flop up here in Canada. They didn't read the market right.
Sears is closing. Again, the chinese company that bought the chain, didn't get the Canadian market.
So Walmart and Costco are the only large stores that we have now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Dreamweaver said:


> Good catch! I have been meaning to buy a couple of those since the smoke detectors finally died. Need to put it in phone list because I always forget. Our hot water heater is in the garage. Never thought to put one out there.


Just make sure the carbon monoxide detector is not near the kitty litter box. Apparently the clay dust and ammonia from the litter box can set the carbon monoxide detector off. I know. Up here they say that the carbon monoxide detectors are supposed to be by the bedrooms, not near the source of the fumes.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good luck on your modifying, hope it works and that yarn store sounds wonderful!
> 
> Now go and put those bins out!! xxxxx :sm23:


Thanks for the reminder. On it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear today.
> I went to Knit Night last night and saw the wall of wool. It's eye-catching. The owner/operator has to keep climbing a ladder to get balls of yarn for people. Most of the columns are the same yarn, just a column of all the available colours, so you can squish the yarn at the bottom and have her climb for a different colour that is higher up. She has a lot of purple and blue in at the moment. I can see less impulse buying as you have to wait for one of the staff to get your yarn. The store is less cluttered, but I like cluttered yarn stores. She also needs a lot more light on the wall of wool. Quite a few times I mistook a purple ball for a brown ball because of the lack of light. The winding station is also missing.
> I also found out that the yarn store in Cobourg has increased their yarn inventory, and it's cheaper than the Knit Night yarn store in Peterborough, and Cobourg is closer. Now, if I can only convince the Cobourg store to have a Knit Night.
> I didn't find the yarn to match the yarn that I ran out of, so I'm going to have to frog back a bit and modify the pattern to use less yarn. I think I can.


Hi there Nitzi, I hope you can talk the store owner into a knit night, might get the store more customers. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the viewings go well and someone falls madly in love with the house.


So do I! ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello love!! I feel a bit dozy this morning, can't seem to wake up!! Had coffee at the hairdressers at 10.30 yesterday and I think it still kept me awake, I am getting even more supersensitive to that caffeine stuff!! How are you?!!xxxxxx


I'm fine. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've seen kids on roller skates with the dog pulling them along. That didn't seem safe either.


It IS quite dangerous, the kid being towed usually loses balance; and the dog doesn't know to stop, or slow down before the child loses their balance and falls off! It's a shame really, because if the dog knew about keeping the child safe, it would be great fun; although the kids probably think it is safe enough and don't ever think about the danger! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Target was a big flop up here in Canada. They didn't read the market right.
> Sears is closing. Again, the chinese company that bought the chain, didn't get the Canadian market.
> So Walmart and Costco are the only large stores that we have now.


Costco has quite a few stores here, and other international megastores, giving our two main supermarkets some worries. They are mainly in the eastern states, because I think the population of our state is too small, but they are also damaging the small store owners and that is not good for the economy, as well as those store owners! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes. We will fly into Boston, hopefully, Sunday, 22nd, and spend the night and then drive to Portland, about 90 miles. We then plan to drive along the coast for a few days and then back to Boston to come back to Dallas the following Sunday. There are some really charming coastal towns along the way and I plan of getting my seafood fix... lobster, Bookbinder's Soup, Clam Chowder... and my fall color fix of orange, rust and gold. The cooler weather will be most welcome as well, though it has been very nice here the last week so I have gotten my 10,000 steps a day and then some. Can't wait until it is really cool and the ragweed goes away!


That will be a wonderful trip, Jynx! Enjoy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


Fingers crossed for you, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and rainy Surrey. We ae now getting the right temperatures for the time of year..
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. Had lunch at an antiques barn with the coven, bought myself a pretty little cup and saucer, like I need one, but it had purple flowers on. Then went to pick up thhe gks from school and brought in fish and chips. Slept like a log.
> 
> Another busy day todayl A bit of tidying up this morning and then this afternoon I have a meeting about the arts festival and this evening I am going on a Ghost Walk to Guildford. Guildford is the county town of Surrey and parts of it are very old. This should be fun!
> 
> Mr P has startedto decorate where he knocked the wardrobe out so I guess I had better start emptying the cabinet that we want to take up there.
> 
> Still not properly caught up but hope everyone is going ok with you all. xxx love you lots.


Glad you had a good day yesterday and today and tonight sound interesting and fun. Don't work too hard!

I'm off to lunch with a friend today and then will be meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon for a visit and some knitting.

Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Time to come back!


Indeed. That trip from Boston up the coast of Maine is lovely. We managed to make it all the way up to Bar Harbor before turning around and heading back down and then south to Cape Cod for a few days. We had a full two weeks and were able to see a lot and enjoy a few days of down time here and there. It was lovely. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Dealing with a little bit of hassle here today! Our water heater/cooler has been leaking for a while but cannot get a techi here to fix it as they won't tie themselves to a reasonable window of time. Apparently, he came yesterday, after I had warned the company that we would not be home!! Then there is the lady on Ebay who bought my needle set that I bought in Seattle! It was an impulse buy and I had read the sizes wrongly as I already have those sizes. She now tells me she doesn't want it as she already has those sizes too! Well, tough, lady, my adverts all say 'no returns accepted'!! I am also waiting for a couple of different companies to get back to me about my bathroom bath/shower swap!! Where are they? Grrrr!! It's ok, I'm fine, honestly!!
> 
> Going out with my friend to Bluewater Mall later, that will be nice and relaxing at least!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


That is all really frustrating to have to deal with! I don't blame you for being out of sorts. And pretty cheeky of that woman to decide she didn't want the needle set, especially since you specifically say no returns accepted. Enjoy the rest of your day! Sending you lots of love and comforting hugs!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear today.
> I went to Knit Night last night and saw the wall of wool. It's eye-catching. The owner/operator has to keep climbing a ladder to get balls of yarn for people. Most of the columns are the same yarn, just a column of all the available colours, so you can squish the yarn at the bottom and have her climb for a different colour that is higher up. She has a lot of purple and blue in at the moment. I can see less impulse buying as you have to wait for one of the staff to get your yarn. The store is less cluttered, but I like cluttered yarn stores. She also needs a lot more light on the wall of wool. Quite a few times I mistook a purple ball for a brown ball because of the lack of light. The winding station is also missing.
> I also found out that the yarn store in Cobourg has increased their yarn inventory, and it's cheaper than the Knit Night yarn store in Peterborough, and Cobourg is closer. Now, if I can only convince the Cobourg store to have a Knit Night.
> I didn't find the yarn to match the yarn that I ran out of, so I'm going to have to frog back a bit and modify the pattern to use less yarn. I think I can.


I hope that works out for you. Such a disappointment to not be able to get more of the matching yarn. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We moved out of our last house on Dec 17th. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


We could well be moving around the holidays this year but as slow as Sound Transit is going (still have heard nothing from them), it may be February before we get moved. So frustrating! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Now you tell me. All the yarn is back in the closet with room to spare. I had too many smallish bins so yarn could be completely separated. I found the bins themselves take up a lot of room. Now the yarn in in larger bins.
Hm. Maybe I can buy more yarn to fill every nook and cranny.


Dreamweaver said:


> DH always suggests leave a little milk out for the elves. It doesn't seem to work!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you have serious buyers visiting today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Wales. Off for our flu jabs later and have two separate viewing on the house this afternoon, I know it would be a miracle but fingers crossed one of them like the house enough to want it, have lit the log burner so it all looks cosy when they come in. Then we can seriously start looking for somewhere else. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Having a lovely day and a good nights sleep sounds wonderful. Mr. P sounds like a keeper. He keeps at a project instead of leaving it half finished.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and rainy Surrey. We ae now getting the right temperatures for the time of year..
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. Had lunch at an antiques barn with the coven, bought myself a pretty little cup and saucer, like I need one, but it had purple flowers on. Then went to pick up thhe gks from school and brought in fish and chips. Slept like a log.
> 
> Another busy day todayl A bit of tidying up this morning and then this afternoon I have a meeting about the arts festival and this evening I am going on a Ghost Walk to Guildford. Guildford is the county town of Surrey and parts of it are very old. This should be fun!
> 
> Mr P has startedto decorate where he knocked the wardrobe out so I guess I had better start emptying the cabinet that we want to take up there.
> 
> Still not properly caught up but hope everyone is going ok with you all. xxx love you lots.


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> They are Indian and adopted her from an orphanage in India. She had developmental problems. They have another daughter who has been removed from the home and I think it is telling that mom and dad have different lawyers. He has been charged with endangering a child and is out on bond. They are going through film to discover where his car went for the hour and are doing multiple searches of woods, streams, etc. Of course, we are right in the middle of it. The memorial at the tree where she was sent is HUGE and there are vigils and searches constantly. I just want it over, and him taken away in chains.


That is so sad I can't understand what goes through people's heads that they can do these things and to someone so helpless!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Dealing with a little bit of hassle here today! Our water heater/cooler has been leaking for a while but cannot get a techi here to fix it as they won't tie themselves to a reasonable window of time. Apparently, he came yesterday, after I had warned the company that we would not be home!! Then there is the lady on Ebay who bought my needle set that I bought in Seattle! It was an impulse buy and I had read the sizes wrongly as I already have those sizes. She now tells me she doesn't want it as she already has those sizes too! Well, tough, lady, my adverts all say 'no returns accepted'!! I am also waiting for a couple of different companies to get back to me about my bathroom bath/shower swap!! Where are they? Grrrr!! It's ok, I'm fine, honestly!!
> 
> Going out with my friend to Bluewater Mall later, that will be nice and relaxing at least!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and take good care of yourselves, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope your day has gotten better!


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning I have been up awhile took Michael to school and went to the store now I am heading out again to go and get him hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are at in it!!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well we've had our viewers, apparently they were both quite interested, but they would say that. The second one was here for two hours and getting quite a pain with his clip-board going round and round the house a multitude of times. The poor girl from the estate agents was shattered. Will have to wait for the feedback now. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That is all really frustrating to have to deal with! I don't blame you for being out of sorts. And pretty cheeky of that woman to decide she didn't want the needle set, especially since you specifically say no returns accepted. Enjoy the rest of your day! Sending you lots of love and comforting hugs!!!! xxxooo


I know!!!! Love you!! xxxxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Now you tell me. All the yarn is back in the closet with room to spare. I had too many smallish bins so yarn could be completely separated. I found the bins themselves take up a lot of room. Now the yarn in in larger bins.
> Hm. Maybe I can buy more yarn to fill every nook and cranny.


That sounds like a very sensible idea!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've had our viewers, apparently they were both quite interested, but they would say that. The second one was here for two hours and getting quite a pain with his clip-board going round and round the house a multitude of times. The poor girl from the estate agents was shattered. Will have to wait for the feedback now. xx


Even my eyes are crossed now!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Even my eyes are crossed now!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


Eye watering. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Now you tell me. All the yarn is back in the closet with room to spare. I had too many smallish bins so yarn could be completely separated. I found the bins themselves take up a lot of room. Now the yarn in in larger bins.
> Hm. Maybe I can buy more yarn to fill every nook and cranny.


Now that's a very good idea xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've had our viewers, apparently they were both quite interested, but they would say that. The second one was here for two hours and getting quite a pain with his clip-board going round and round the house a multitude of times. The poor girl from the estate agents was shattered. Will have to wait for the feedback now. xx


Sounds promising, everything crossed that can be crossed. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a good meeting about the arts festival.. Now having an early dinner as I'm out in an hour to the ghost walk. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a good meeting about the arts festival.. Now having an early dinner as I'm out in an hour to the ghost walk. xx


Wrap up warm then, it's going to be a bit chilly out there tonight!! Be safe and have fun but don't have nightmares!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Wrap up warm then, it's going to be a bit chilly out there tonight!! Be safe and have fun but don't have nightmares!!! xxxx


Got my thermal vest and garlic at the readyxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Now you tell me. All the yarn is back in the closet with room to spare. I had too many smallish bins so yarn could be completely separated. I found the bins themselves take up a lot of room. Now the yarn in in larger bins.
> Hm. Maybe I can buy more yarn to fill every nook and cranny.


Well done on getting everything back in the closet and with room to spare. Yes, go buy more yarn!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've had our viewers, apparently they were both quite interested, but they would say that. The second one was here for two hours and getting quite a pain with his clip-board going round and round the house a multitude of times. The poor girl from the estate agents was shattered. Will have to wait for the feedback now. xx


I'm with the rest of them -- everything is crossed now!!! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Chris this is for you... my home and village. xoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, though less than once and unfortunately more than will be by the sounds of things.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Kody isn't happy I've taken all his space on the front porch with wood, enough for the week. It beats having to go out in the rain a couple of times a day and carry it up the stairs. The plants are still doing lovely, although if the winds pick up they all have to come down... or get ripped to shreds.


He looks so reproachful! What a lovely little bower.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well we are looking at having to remodel our bathroom because the shower pan has completely broke free from the pipe so all the water is draining onto the floor and has caused mold so I think that is the cause of health issues and it will be about 6 to ten thousand if we have to do it then I want it done the way I have been dreaming and not just a quick fix!


Bad news, though it's good to have found what's making you all ill.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Poor old Kody, I know what it's like when wood takes over your life. xx :sm09: :sm09:


You should know!


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> DH always suggests leave a little milk out for the elves. It doesn't seem to work!


The little beggars drink the milk and run away!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Clear today.
> I went to Knit Night last night and saw the wall of wool. It's eye-catching. The owner/operator has to keep climbing a ladder to get balls of yarn for people. Most of the columns are the same yarn, just a column of all the available colours, so you can squish the yarn at the bottom and have her climb for a different colour that is higher up. She has a lot of purple and blue in at the moment. I can see less impulse buying as you have to wait for one of the staff to get your yarn. The store is less cluttered, but I like cluttered yarn stores. She also needs a lot more light on the wall of wool. Quite a few times I mistook a purple ball for a brown ball because of the lack of light. The winding station is also missing.
> I also found out that the yarn store in Cobourg has increased their yarn inventory, and it's cheaper than the Knit Night yarn store in Peterborough, and Cobourg is closer. Now, if I can only convince the Cobourg store to have a Knit Night.
> I didn't find the yarn to match the yarn that I ran out of, so I'm going to have to frog back a bit and modify the pattern to use less yarn. I think I can.


Sounds like frustration all round. I hope the adjustment works.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Target was a big flop up here in Canada. They didn't read the market right.
> Sears is closing. Again, the chinese company that bought the chain, didn't get the Canadian market.
> So Walmart and Costco are the only large stores that we have now.


We have too many! they vie with each other and wipe out the little businesses.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've had our viewers, apparently they were both quite interested, but they would say that. The second one was here for two hours and getting quite a pain with his clip-board going round and round the house a multitude of times. The poor girl from the estate agents was shattered. Will have to wait for the feedback now. xx


That sounds hopeful though unless he's just a natural pain-in-the-butt.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a good meeting about the arts festival.. Now having an early dinner as I'm out in an hour to the ghost walk. xx


Enjoy! I don't think I would recognise the town now.


----------



## SaxonLady

I spent the whole of yesterday in Chichester with Bros1 and 3, then this morning at the airport with Bros1 and 2. I have finally caught up with the emails that were on here when I started. Now there are loads more!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Got my thermal vest and garlic at the readyxxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds hopeful though unless he's just a natural pain-in-the-butt.


I think he might be, he was to us. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, sorry I haven't been about. I just needed some quiet time again. You were never far from my mind. 

I went to over 60's yesterday and won $4 and a tin of tuna but I gave that away. Nothing much has happened. I'm on taxi duty in the morning and it DOES please me.

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, sorry I haven't been about. I just needed some quiet time again. You were never far from my mind.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $4 and a tin of tuna but I gave that away. Nothing much has happened. I'm on taxi duty in the morning and it DOES please me.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Glad you managed to put something in your holiday purse, we're here when you need us. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you managed to put something in your holiday purse, we're here when you need us. xx


I'm hoping you get good feedback from your viewers. It would be great for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I'm hoping you get good feedback from your viewers. It would be great for you.


Yes it would but just can't see it happening that fast. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you managed to put something in your holiday purse, we're here when you need us. xx


Ditto from me, Susan. Sending you more love and comforting hugs!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## martina

Good to hear that you've had viewers, Jackie. Hope you sell quickly.


----------



## linkan

Hello ladies!!????
I know I've been absent a long time and I'm so sorry. Staying busy though.

I miss all of you and I apologize for not being back sooner.

I got an absolutely gorgeous surprise in the mail today and I just wanted to share it with all of you. And I want to say thank you too.
Grandma Susan you are just an angel and you are so talented!!!!???? I absolutely love love love the cardigan you made for sweet pea! I haven't seen her this week ????, but everyone I've shown it to it's just in awe of your skills.
Thank you so much and I love you! ????


----------



## linkan

Hugs and love everyone!!!!!!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Hello ladies!!????
> I know I've been absent a long time and I'm so sorry. Staying busy though.
> 
> I miss all of you and I apologize for not being back sooner.
> 
> I got an absolutely gorgeous surprise in the mail today and I just wanted to share it with all of you. And I want to say thank you too.
> Grandma Susan you are just an angel and you are so talented!!!!???? I absolutely love love love the cardigan you made for sweet pea! I haven't seen her this week ????, but everyone I've shown it to it's just in awe of your skills.
> Thank you so much and I love you! ????


It's absolutely beautiful! Well done, Susan! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Hello ladies!!????
> I know I've been absent a long time and I'm so sorry. Staying busy though.
> 
> I miss all of you and I apologize for not being back sooner.
> 
> I got an absolutely gorgeous surprise in the mail today and I just wanted to share it with all of you. And I want to say thank you too.
> Grandma Susan you are just an angel and you are so talented!!!!???? I absolutely love love love the cardigan you made for sweet pea! I haven't seen her this week ????, but everyone I've shown it to it's just in awe of your skills.
> Thank you so much and I love you! ????


Oh wow, that is gorgeous. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull damp Wales, off to Manchester after lunch for a hospital appointment tomorrow morning then home again, such excitement. Will be back later before we go, have a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

The weather is miserable, I will be taking gs2 to college then going home. My bones are a bit painful today but I'll get home and put the heating on. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I think he might be, he was to us. xx :sm09: :sm09:


But he might be a pain in the butt with money in his pocket and an eye for a beautiful house!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, sorry I haven't been about. I just needed some quiet time again. You were never far from my mind.
> 
> I went to over 60's yesterday and won $4 and a tin of tuna but I gave that away. Nothing much has happened. I'm on taxi duty in the morning and it DOES please me.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Good to see you back, we all need abit of quiet sometimes! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello ladies!!????
> I know I've been absent a long time and I'm so sorry. Staying busy though.
> 
> I miss all of you and I apologize for not being back sooner.
> 
> I got an absolutely gorgeous surprise in the mail today and I just wanted to share it with all of you. And I want to say thank you too.
> Grandma Susan you are just an angel and you are so talented!!!!???? I absolutely love love love the cardigan you made for sweet pea! I haven't seen her this week ????, but everyone I've shown it to it's just in awe of your skills.
> Thank you so much and I love you! ????


That's lovely and I know SP will just love it! Well done, Susan!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hugs and love everyone!!!!!!!!! Xoxoxo


Right back at you, good to see you back! xxx


----------

